# أرشيف ملتقى التبريد وتكييف الهواء ( كـــل ومرتب ) ابحث بكل سهولة



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اليوم تم عمل موضوع كـــامل ومرتب للأرشيف وذلك لكي يسهل علي الاعضاء البحث بدون تعب وفي وقت قليل جداا . ​ 
وبالطبع لا ننسي الموضوع الاصلي للاخ الكريم المهندس احمد عفيفي سلامة الذي بذل فية مجهود كبير هو والاخت الكريمة NC كل الشكر والتقير وجزاكم الله عــنا خيرا 
الموضوع الاصلي 
أرشيف ملتقى التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! ‏(




12) 
وشكرا 
:7:​ 


بسم الله نبدأ عمل الارشيف​
لكل اعضاء وزوار هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء هـــــــام جداااااااا ( قوانين القسم )
نظام تحكم او ضبط الدخان smoke control & mangment
مساعد المشرف الجديد
Buffer Tank Sizer
ملف رائع وبسيط عن اصول اللحام
استشاره حول ثلاجه منزليه
معلومة عن عمل pressurizaion fan لمصعد
أسباب احتراق محرك الضواغط
طريقة القياس محرك ثلاثي الاوجه بجهاز الملتمتر+دائرة تحكم نجمة دلتا بالفلاش
مساعدة فى ايجاد قطعة غيار
ارجو المساعدة سريعا ايها المهندسون
كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ( بعد التجديد)
مكتبة أكواد هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء الان Smacna في الاكواد
حساب حجم الماء في انظمة التبريد المائية
طلب واستفسار من الاخوة
المتحسـس الحـراري للمكثـف
ما الفرق بين القدرة .....
Buffer tank((Volume tank)) 4 chilled water system
واخير كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل
الرجاء : خاص بعباقرة a/c
عاجل جداً ... رجاء حار جداً ... آمل الدخول لجميع مهندسي التكييف
طلب مهم جدا
أفضل تصميم
كباسات تبريد rc11
المجمعات
مضخات الماء البرد
تجميد ضاغطة المكيف
دعوة لحضور مؤتمر ashrae الخامس عشر (القاهره)
حسابات Air compressor
هل هنالك أحد محتاج لأبحاثنا
أجهزة الحماية للشيلرات
طلب برنامج coolcat
ما هي طبيعة الدراسة في الدراسات العليا (الماجستير)؟
رسالة إعجاب وشكر وتقدير لأعضاء قسم هندسة التكييف من إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب
طلب من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
Lubrication Animation
مخططات مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى (((((((((( ابراج البيت))))))))))
سؤال
ممكن حد يساعدنى
ارجو المساعدة....
سؤال...
chillers
خرائط الانتالبي diagramme
برنامج سهل جدا وبسيط لحساب الحمل الحرارى
طرق أجراء القياسات الكهربائية للمبتدئين
تحويلات وعلاقات مهمة لن تحتاج البحت عنها مرة أخرى
ابتكار نظام تبريد للcpu
التكيف
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين الافادة
cock valve
اذا ممكن حل لهذا السؤال المهم ...... اخوكم من العراق
سؤال فهل من مجيب
عاجل:من كان في عون أخيه كان الله في عونه
جميع برامج منتدى هندسة التبريد والتكييف
اريد كتب (انتقال حرارة + مقاومة مواد+ ميكانيكاء موائع) باللغة العربية
اكواستاتيك انلايز
من اجل فلسطين شارك بالاستطلاع في الملتقى العام ( نعم ام لا)
الرجاء من جميع الاعضاء المحترفين وغيرهم
HVAC Basic Principles
كورس فيديو رائع في التكييف والتبريد
حساب الحمل الحراري للغرف بطريقة السوق (سهل وبسيط)
الخواص الحرارية (الثرموديناميكية) مركب التبريد r134a
مهندس تكييف وتبريد مسلم اعطي الاسلام دقيقة
الدوره العكسيه
بعد اذن حضرتكم ممكن مساعدة
مساعدة رجاءا
Carrier Hourly Analysis Program (HAP) 4.4
صور مختلفة للضاغط الطارد المركزي
كفاءة التبريد في الثلاجة منخفضة جدا جدا
دائرة تحكم كهربائية لثلاجة ثنائية المرحلة
طلب مساعدة في مجال التبريد بمبدأ تشلر
ما هي القواعد الأساسية لاختيار جهاز تكييف منزلي ؟
حساب كمية الماء البارد لمنظومة التشلر
معلومه مهمه حبيت اقولها لكم عن تصميم الشلر
رحلة عبر دائرة التبريد (الجزء الاول)
طلب طرق حساب الاحمال الحرارية بأختصار
ايجبات صحيحه على كل الاسئله بمجال التبريد والتكيف
ايجبات صحيحه على كل الاسئله بمجال التبريد والتكيف
طلب كاتلوج
البكج
سؤال لكل المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساعوني
ارجو المساعده اخوتي المهندسين
free hvac downloads
كيف اعمل تحوير للسبلت الحائطي
تحميل كتاب HVAC Systems Design Handbook
روابط خاصة ب hvac
HVAC Equations Data and Rules
يشرفني ان اكون من اعضاء القسم وليس من المشرفين ( للعلم فقط )
التهوية ventilation بشكل مبسط ...
الريموت لايعمل
سؤال في الكومبرسورات compressors
ارجو الرد من جميع المختصين المشرفين على هذا القسم
حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر)
حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر)
help
حصريا:الكود الانجليزي كاملا
Lowpressuredrop hvac design for aboratories
laboratory hvac system
development of a simulator for lab hvac system
برنامج حساب الحمال الحرارية bilclim
برنامج صيانه وتصميم لاجهزة التشلر
إعتذار لكل اعضاء المنتدى
إعتذار لكل اعضاء المنتدى
حساب معدل تدفق الماء البارد للخزان
تبريد مركزي
(مجلس القسم) اقتراحات الاعضاء معا لتطوير القسم
حصريا:الكود الانجليزي
طلب بس مش من أى حد المهندس الجامد بس اللى يدخل
مخططات مفيدة لنظام bmsحلوة اوى خش وشوف
عاجل ان امكن :سؤال عن قدرات وحدات معالجة الزيوت (ecology unit)
مصنع اللبن
slot calculation
ܔ█ أعتذر لإخواني █µ
علم الاداره
نداءالى أهل الخبرة والعلم
طلب مستعجل بخصوص غاز التبريد r134a
حصريا:حاسب لتتعور الكود الانجليزي وصل
HVAC Rules of Thump
Kitchen ventilation
ايجابات صحيحه على كل اسئله التبريد والتكيف
المغني في التكييف
سؤال عن المكيف اسبليت
حسابات تغذيه المياه
تطبيقات الحاسب فى التبريد والتكييف هام
مذكرة عن السلوك الوظيفى
6 ابتكارات لتحسين أداء المكيفات
طلب معلومات عن المعاهد التي تقدم كورسات في مصر
ضروري جدا حساب ابعاد plenum box
SMACNA Seismic كتاب
الخزانات
ايديال نو فروست جابتلي هس هس
سؤال هام
برامج حساب المواسير Piping
برامج حساب المضخات
ملف بوربوينت لدورات التبريد والتكيي
ملفات إكسل مفيدة جدا ً في التصميم
ارجو المساعدة
طلب الي المهندسين - الرجاء عدم الرد-
الدائره الكهربيه لجهاز تكيف
طلب بحث
ما هو بديل مركب التبريد r290
انابيب المياه للمشاريع الانشائيه-أنابيب البوليستر المقواة بالفايبرجلاس (grp) -
ارجو المساعدة في اختيار اسم لشركة
مهم جدا لكل المهندسين ارجو الدخول
ادخل هنا ضروري ده تذكير طيب
برنامج حساب وتصميم اجهزة التكييف
طلبات تثبيت و إضافة إلى مثبت .........
كتاب HVAC Controls Operation & Maintenance
مشاريع تكييف وصحي وحريق من المهندس زيكو


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

*2*


تسعة برامج لتحويل وحدات القياس
حرارة الضاغط
اساسيات علم التبريد
VRV info
اريد شراء مكيف
محاضرات فيزيا و ميكانيكا ...... لطلبة سنة أولى
☻☼مشاريع♦ اوتوكاد♣ تكييف♠ وانظمه مياه♥ واطفاء☼☻
HVAC Water Chillers & Cooling Towers
مقدمة باللغة العربية عن انتقال الحرارة
تصميم فرن بنظام التبريد والتكييف
garbage chutes specs
ابو ياسر المحترم
required air flow rate for grinding machines
ASHRAE - Rates of Evapoation in Swimming Pools in Active Use
يا جماعه اريد مراجع عن تصميم الزراعه والشبكات في اللاند سكاب جزاكم الله كل خير
كيف اقوم باختبار عمل الكباس لتكييف بورك سبليت 3 حصان
برنامج حساب مقاس الكابلرى من (تكمسيه)
موقع بالعربية لمختلف للأختصاصات بما فيها التبريد و التكييف
برنامج حساب مقاس الكابلرى من (تكمسيه)
سؤال رجاء الافادة
سؤال رجاء الافادة
كتاب عن vav
كتاب شركة ترين لحساب الاحمال الحرارية
برامج حساب الدكت....تجميع
مطلوب مساعدة من فضلكم
Carrier TDP . load calculation
Hap 4.41 شغال و على مسؤليتى
بعد غسيل التكييف !!! مشكله ارجو التعليق
خالد العسيلى عضو متميز مبرووووووووووووووووووووك و الله تستاهلها
مكن dx
أرجو المساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للضرورة القصوى هذه الامانة لاهل العلم !!!!!
كيفية عمل تدفئة مركزية للبيت
قسم التكييف والتبريد
Hvac integrated course
طلب خاص
الامونيا
برنامجProfiCAD.v5.4.3 لرسم الدارات الكهربائية، مع الكراك
مطلوب كتاب ؟؟؟!!!!!!!
CARRIER tdp . PIPE
أنا مهندس ميكانيك خريج 2009 و ابحث عن عمل في اي دولة خليجية
الرجاء المساعدة (low suction)
توسعة منظومة تبريد مركزي واضافة جللرات
شلر يورك
تدريب تكييف مركزى
أستفسار من اخواني المهندسين
كيف اتخلص من حالة ال surge في تبريد الضاغط المركزي؟
برنامج للرسومات الكهربائية EDraw Max 4.6 Portable
مواصفات فنية
تكفووووووووووووووون بسرعه سمارت ولا فريش
الكود السعودي كاملاً
مخططين لغرفة تبريد وتجميد
برنامج رسم دوائر الكنترول
طلب
برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
ارجوا المساعدة عند غرفة التجميد تخزين المواد اللحوم
مواصفات التشلر
بخصوص تمديدات الهواء الدكت؟
Carrier System Design Manual كامل و مرتب
الضواغط النصف مفتوح
اجهزة اليورك
amazing dactulator
سؤال في معادلة ضغط الهواء
أرجو مساعدتكم في كيفية استخدام برنامج hap
المواد الهندسية
[email protected]
HVAC Licensing Study Guide =1500 calculated examples
All about ISO 14644 =======Differential Pressure
موقع جميل لكل مهندس بالسعوديه
طلب مراحل صناعة ثلاجات العرض
Rla
مشروع مول كامل ببياناته اختلف في المصممون فبرجاء حسم الموضوع
السلام عليكم ارغب في مشاركتكم معي في هذا المشروع
برنامج الثري دي ماكس كامل مع كراك
ما المقصود ب nplv ,iplv في ال chiller
مداخلات لشرح برنامج elite fire software الخاص بتصميم نظام المرشات في fire fighting
لاهل الخبرة
fire fighting
احمد القرناوي
لمن يعرف كيف أظهر شريط الأدوات ريكتور
الرجاء من مهندسي التكييف المساعده
الرموز الميكانيكية
ارجو المساعده من أخواني القائمين على هذا القسم
اقدم اعتذار ورجائى ان تقبلوه
اسالة الرجاء الاجابة عليها
دوائر تبريد بنظام أمونيا r 717
ثلج ودرجة الحراره 28
Carrier System Design Manual Original Copy
الهاب 4.3 (بجد المره دى)
لكل من يريد تعلم الأوتوكاد
نرجو الايضاح
التدفئة المركزية
مكيف اسيليت
Prediction of Evaporation Losses in Wet Cooling Towers
رجاء خاص المساعدة.
برجاء الافادة - سبليت دكت على ارتفاعات عالية
مساعدة من أخواني المهندسين
كتب مهمة من يورك(تشللر)
*** مبروك العودة والتميز يا زانيتى ***
طلب مساعدة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

*3*


طلب مساعدة
إستخدام الماء المبرد في عمليات تكييف الهواء
عضو جديد اريد التعرف عليكم
أريد أجابة علمية
طلب الى مشرفينا الاعزاء
تم اضافة كتاب كارير على الفور شيرد
طلب تعليم إستخدام الأوتوكاد
كان من الصعب الإجابة على سؤالي لا يوجد خبير هنا
ممكن طريقة صيانت السبلت يونت
مطلوب مساعدة فنية
الرجاء الدخول عاجل جدا
اريد بحث عن power plant
سؤال :عملية تكثف الهواء داخل المكيفات
مساعدة رجاءا
inverter
مشكلة !!!! الكمبرسر لايعمل
excel sheet to calculat the Static Pressure for fans
كتاب رائع عن refregerant&air cond.
الكود العربي للطاقة والعزل
جدول حساب الحمل التبريدي التقريبي
تكييف لمبنى غريب ومعقد
استشارة
طرق تركيب الوحدة الخارجية و الوحدة الداخلية مكيف سبلت
من فضلكم مطلوب كتالوجات جريلات وفاير دنبر شركة ايجات
لو سمحتوا عندى مشكلة فتهوية غرفة مولد ديزل
موضوع غايه فى الاهميه الى كل مهندس........ او طالب
chilled water pump head calculation
ماهي طريقة حساب ال superheat
ممكن سؤال جزاكم الله خير 134a
ممكن سؤال جزاكم الله خير 134a
الرجاء مساعدتي
فيديوهات انيماشن رائعه جدا للتكييف شارحه تقريبا كل حاجه ها تدعيلى ارجو التثبيت
استفسار عن تعديل تكييف سبليت
its important thing
الي ادارة ملتقى مهندسين العرب
Psychrometric Chart
معلومات تاريخيه عن التبريد و التكييف
سؤال مهم جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طلب كتالوجات باور dx
design of cold store-Elite +crack
اقتراح الى الأداره ارجو الأهتمام
سؤال مهم ارجو المساعدة
Psyometric chart prog
the effect on compressor for the distance between the indoor and out door unit
ممكن سؤال جزاكم الله خير
مخططات ميكانيكية (اوتوكاد)
برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند)
chiller
قوانين مهمه لحساب الاحمال الحراريه عند التصميم
تركيز الملح
مشروع تكييف مركزي متكامل، مصمم بإستخدام الكود الأمريكي.
external static pressure
تكييف السيارات
حساب احمال التكييف
فديو انشاء مخزن تبريد
رسالة من أبو الحلول إلى مهندسي ملتقى التبريد والتكييف...
الى اللقاء
اختبر معلوماتك تمرين بالفرنسي
رسم منظومات التكييف ببرنامج الاتوكاد
كتالوج جميل جدا Electronic AIR CLEANERS
مخزن تبريد
مشروع تكييف نموذجي
رسالة عاجل للمشرفين والأعضاء للقد وجد الشيطان بابا لهوا بيننا والعياذ بالله
ثلاجه البورد
برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة
اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع
اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع
تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details
مشروع التخرج المضخات والمراوح حمل الان لن تندم
نبذة تاريخية للمضخات بشكل عام
ملحقات دوره التبريد (الاجزاء الفرعيه )
اسباب احتراق الضاغط
وداعا ايها المنتدى
وداعا لامة تخبطت اقدامها
محمد خليل الرحمن
محمد خليل الرحمن
شكراً لكم
زانتى-زيكو-طمونى بحبكم فى الله
مهندسي التبريد
مهندسي التبريد
مهندسي التبريد
اعتذار علنى
هام جدا/ الاخوة في قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف
كل شئ ولة كود اعرفه مع codes and standards
شوف اية اللى انت عايزة واعرف الكود اللى تبعه الاول
ASHRAE Terminology of HVAC
fire_detection
انواع رشاشات الحريق
وداعا للملتقى
calcul tube capillair
الى أعضاء ومشرفى القسم إذا سمحتم
closed control system
الحساب العملي للاحمال الحرارية للتدفئة
لدى فيديوهات تكييف رائعه جدا لشركة يورك
اختيار او تحديد صمام التمدد
برنامج حساب أحمال التبريد فى قمة الروعة
قاطعو المنتدى
Plumbing Engineering Design Code حمله الان
احدث انظمة ال vrf بالعالم من شركة يورك
Plumbing Engineering Design Code حمله الان
انواع كمبرسرات نضام vrf
تفسير القران
close control unit (ccu) .
عرض رائع عن water system
الى المشرفين الخبرة
الى كل الاعضاء هام
المساعدة فى غسالة فولاتماتيك 18 برجرام
المساعدة فى غسالة فولاتماتيك 18 برجرام
موقع يستحق التميز !!!!!!!!
اسم الكتاب: الغساله الكهربائيه::::اسم المؤلف: م صبري بولس::::::
اسم الكتاب: الغساله الكهربائيه::::اسم المؤلف: م صبري بولس::::::
اسم الكتاب: الغساله الكهربائيه::::اسم المؤلف: م صبري بولس::::::
طلب من الاخوه المهندسين:ماهو الفرق بين ال(Air Washer) و الHumidifier وكيفية الحسابات
الى مهندسين جده المهتمين
موضوع اروع من الرائع (مواقع تخص اى مهندس)
مفاجأة فريدة من نوعها !!!!!!!!!!!
سؤال مهم
الى الخبراء ضروري
الصمامات العاكسة
Solar - Water Heating System Designs - (Ebook
موقع فيه رسومات اوتوكاد للمضخات
سؤال عن الصرف الصحى
مساعدة من أخواني
هو medfalle فين
Persentation 4 district Cooling
حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
أرجو المساعده (كيفيةحساب قدرة الضاغط من lra)؟؟
منتج جديد يحمى جهاز التكييف من أشعة الشمس الحارقة
استبدال الفريونات وأثرها على الضاغط
ماهي النظريه التي يعمل على اساسها التكييف؟؟؟؟!!!
هام لمن يبحث على مخطاطات الفيرون 404 و 134 ....
لمهندسين مصر خاصة..و المهندسين العرب عامة
ممكن مساعده بخبراتكم المتواصله
Tk
وينع ينباع جهاز رفع المكيفات ؟
YORK centrifugal liquid chiller
حمل كتاب Audel_HVAC الكتاب القنبلة
محاضرات قيمة عن مكافحة الحريق
يوزر نيم و باسورد لمكتبة علمية منقوووووول
الكتاب الاسطورة علمي و عملي جددددددا
مكتبــــــــــــــــه plumping&natural gas
عنوان يحتوي على كتالوكات عن منتج vrf و mps وهي من شركة lg
عاوز تستفيد من النت بجد - قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج الراائع - في 8.5 ميجا فقط
Egat Product Catalogs
سؤال عن الصرف الصحى
سؤال عن الصرف الصحى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

اتمني تزويدي بمعلومات عن انظمة التتكييف المعروفة بــ inverter 
catalog of miraco & carrier DX units 
><><><><><><><><><><><>smacna~~~~~~~~ full~~~~~~~~~ virsion 
انواع الصمامات المحيطة بوحدة التكييف 
ارجوا منكم المساعده في اكمال مشروع عن air conditioning 
ارجوا المساعده ........... مشروع عن air conditioning 
كتاب Standard Plumbing Engineering Design 
حمّل برنامج Duct Mate 
طريقة فك حماية المايكرو بروسسر 
>>>>مكتبه الاوتوكاد لقسم التبريد والتكيف <<<< 
البرس 
لي الفخر بالمنتدى 
أحتاج مساعدتكم بسرعة 
موقع ابحاث علميه رااااااااااااااائع 
ارجو المساعدة عن فلترة المشافي 
الازمه الاقتصاديه وتاثيرها الواضح 
مثبـت: مكتبة الافضل للبلوكات و الديتيلات والليرات و شوية حاجات 
ابن العميد اين انت 
ارجو المساعدة باقتراح الحلول الاخ زيكو او اي حد تعرض لمثل هذا العمل 
مطلوب معلومات عن ال thermal engery storage tanks 
الدكت المصنع من الفوم ردا على طلب الزميل زيكو 
انتحار مهندس 
ماذا تعرف عن مركب التبريد r 401b 
موقع شيلرات 
الـــــــــــــــصرف الــــــــــصحي+شبكات الــــــــــــــمياه 
شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح 
ضواغط أجهزة التكييف المركزي chiller system 
اصناف الحديد 
Hap 4.41 
برنامج Pump Sizing 
سؤال محيرني!!!!!! ممكن المساعده اخواني الكرام 
سنه تانيه تكييف 
Belts For HVAC Application 
طلب كتالوجات ايجات للجريلات والمخارج 
عايز اعرف ما معنى وظيفه كهربائى تبريد وتكييف 
شيت اكسل لحساب اقطار اسلاك الكهرباء لبعض الماكينات 
طلب مساعدة : نظام تكييف القبة الجيوديسية 
هل تقبلونى ضيف عليكم ؟ 
Sosodeep 
جميــــــــــــــــــــع كتالوجات skm 
Packaged Rooftop Heat Pumps From Carrier 
الحملة القومية للبحث عن ...... عاشق الروح 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــyorkــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــورك 
نظام البناء الذكي أو المتطور Building Automdtion Systems 
نظام البناء الذكي أو المتطور Building Automdtion Systems 
نظام البناء الذكي أو المتطور Building Automdtion Systems 
الرجاء المساعده انا بي امس الحاجه 
سنه اولى تكييف 
بعض الصور من مشروع bms 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ASHRAE standards 
probleme poser, la reponse sera donner 
الرجاء المساعده من مهندسي التكييف 
وحدة معالجة الهواء - Heat Recovery Wheel Software 
مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــيف 
dff 
ارجو المساعدة للحاجة الماسة اليها من مشرفي القسم والاعضاء ولكم جزيل الشكر 
تحديد صمام التمدد 
Acoustic lagging of drainage pipes 
primary pumps and secondary pumps 
مكتبة اللآشـــــ ashrae ـــــري 
وحدات استعادة الطاقة energy recovery 
{{{ ترين ÷ كارير × يورك }}}={{{ carrier ÷ york × trane }}} 
الى الاخوة المهندسين ورواد القسم المساعدة 
كتالوجات للفان كويل والاير هندل 
Classification of Air Conditioning Systems 
AIR ConDITion-- All SeCrets 
فكرة جديدة 
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورك --- كتالوجات ورسم الوحدات اوتوكاد 
اكبر مكتبه مجمعه للكتب الهندسيه لكل التخصصات الهندسيه 
استفسار؟ 
اهم جداول القياسات 
إذا الثلاجة انخفض صوت الكنبرسر وصار مايفصل والثلاجة حارة فماهي المشكلة 
لو سمحتم عايز مقدمه عن اهمية صناعة الغزل والنسيج فى مصر 
تونس 
اخوتي ...... إني احبكم في الله 
رحله البحث عن عضو مهم rami ghanem 
من يومن ولا حد رد علي ارجو مرور المهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مشكلة وعايز اي حد يساعدني في حلها 
compressor output and input power 
برنامج الصيانة و ادارة العاملين و الخامات من شركة bits 
اهم اختصارات لوحة المفاتيح 
*** كتالوجات مصنع safid لمجارى الهواء و ملحقاتها ☺ ☺☺ 
مجموعه مختاره من كتب التكييف 
طلب بخصوص expansion devices 
المهندس احمد 
الي كلي المهندسين في التكيف والتبريد 
دراسة و تصميم منشأة تبريد ( مخازن الخضار و الفواكه ) 
مساعدة في مخازن تبريد الفواكهة والخضر 
؟؟؟؟ارجوا المساعدة العاجلة من اخواني المهندسين؟؟؟؟؟ 
الرجاء من الخبراء المهندسون 
لعبة المصطلحات الهندسية 
ورقة علبة السجائر فى اصلاح الرموت كنترول 
موقع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
ارجو المساعدة سؤال عندي مشكلة في ماتور (ضاغط (Compressors ) ) 
ما هي انواع انابيب التدفئة 
الأسس التصميمية للمستشفيات 
فيديوهات عمليات تصنيع وحدات التكييف --- حملها الان * 
سؤال 
الجزء الثاني : شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم شبكات المياه و إنخفاض الضغط Head lose


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

طلب لدارة كهربائية؟؟؟؟ بعد اذنكم.
تصميم مواسير التدفئه والتبريد فى الشيلرات
طلب : اريد اعرف معلومات عن pressrization fan
طلب مساعده
مساعدة
ممكن نبذة عن الـ hvac والـacmv ؟
ما هي انواع الأنابيب التوصيل التدفئة ؟
مخمدات الصوت sound attenuator عاجل
شرح العمليات على المخطط السايكرومتري و حساب وحدات المعالجة
COmpressors type animation --شرح بصور متحركه لكل انواع الضواغط
اكبر شبكه بحث لكل ماتحلم به من كتب وبرامج--1000كتاب+1000 برنامج
زيكو عد الى الفرقه لا يمكن العمل بدونك
بركاتك يا سوسو يا ديب
2006 International Energy Conservation Code [IECC- ICC].pdf
عضو يستحق التميز وهذا اقل ما يقال عنة zanitty
موضوع مغلق
الاعطال واصلاحها
الصهر بالهواء الساخن
الحملة القومية لتقييم مشاركات المهندس احمد زانيتى zanitty
أشكر إدارة الملتقى على منحى عضو متميز
عاوز حقى يا مشرفين
سنفور يطلب المساعدة لو سمحتو ساعدوني
حمل كتاب Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design - Carrier
سؤال عندي مشكلة في ماتور (ضاغط (Compressors ) ) غرف تجميد
Pharmaceutical HVAC ----- White Papers
ممكن مساعده من المهندسين: عن التكيف وتبريد والتدفئه في المركبات الفضائية
الرجاء المساعدة في أي معلومات مفيدة عن التدفئة الأرضية
كتاب تكييف الهواء المركزي و استخدام الطاقة الشمسية
help me
برنامج لتصميم انظمه المواسير((ماء وغاز))على الاوتوكاد
موضوع مهم جدا
لكل من له خبرة بالثلاجة المنزلية
pressure drops program of flowing liquids and gases in pipes
Fire sprinkler software - hydraulic calculations fire sprinkler
مشروع التخرج
ادخل وحمل hap 4.30
برنامج لرسم انظمه التهويه على الاوتوكاد +وحسابها+واعداد قوائم بالكميات
ثلاجة سامسونج نو فرست
هاشترى تكييف بإذن الله ومحتاج مساعده فى الإختيار جزاكم الله خير
mohamed mech عضو متميز الف الف مبرووووووك
HVAC Equations Data and Rules of Thumb كتاب
Stair case pressurization
مداخلات و استفسارات حول برنامج الـ hap 4.20
حمل برنامجي HAP4.20 و E 20II + الشرح بالصور + Manual
طلب عاجل
۩۞۩ حصريا فقط هــنا عمره + دورة في ضاعط طارد مركزي من شركة يورك ۩۞۩
افضل انواع التكييف لمنطقة الخليج
افيدوني يا مهندسين بارك الله في جهودكم
45 كتاب في البريد والتكييف + برامج + autocad block
الاسبلت جنني بصوت الطقطقه :::ساعدوني:::
تلبية طلبات أعضاء القسم ( برجــاء الأطلاع علي القوانين ) ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ
هل يتم تركيب وصله مرنه -بين انابيب ومضخات الحريق!؟؟؟؟
شروط تخزين الاسماك وتصميم ثلاجه مركزيه لحفظها
الشحن
Transformer room ventilaton
كتالوجات لمخارج وموزعات الهواء
ابحث عن
ارجو المساعده من الاخوه الافاضل
مشروع بكمية تبريد 33000 طن-ارجو من الاخوان المشاركة ولو بالقليل
هوه ايه معنى كلمة hap
موقع حتلاقي فيه رسمات الساكرومتري للشركة اللي تخطر على بالك
Urgent and major
برامج التكييف لشركة lg مع شرح الشركة و الباسورد
موقع تعليم أوتوكاد وبرامج أخرى فيديو وبالعربي
مشكلة في الهواء الراجع والله أعلم (أعتقد ---- هو الي رح يجاوب)
طلب ضروري؟
تبريد الحاويات
كتب تعليم اوتوكاد AutoCad
ارجوا منكم المساعده فى مشكلتى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.. م / وليد سمير Objector
Electromechanical symbols
طلب مساعدة
برنامج التصيم ام ال ml
حساب كمية الهواء لأماكن كثيرة
عيب.....عيب .....عيب.... و الله عيب
اقولها بثقه استطيع شحن السائل في خط السحب!!!!!
سؤال في ال air disribution
علاقه مهندس التبريد والتكييف بدوره الالعاب الاوليمبيه في بيكين
cfm need to make positive pressure in building
الفرق بين الفان كويل و الاير هاندبينج يونيت
المقاومة الهيدروليكية لبعض اجزاء منظومات التكييف
?<mosa3ada < reefer
طلب كتالوج كاريير للوحدات الرأسية 5 طن
سؤال عن مضخة الحريق
15 برنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامج رائع في صميم التكييف
100 برنامج هديه ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►
لاول مره شرح مصور للبلف العاكس...............مهم جدا جدا
شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب الباردة و الساخنة
سنفور جامعي (طالب سنة أولى) يريد المساعدة 
طلب مساعدة
طلب مساعدة
كيفية تزويد زيت للضاغط و الوحدة تعمل و دون تفريغ الدائرة
برامج و صور المخطط السايكرومتري Psyometric chart
Engineers Newsletters
طلب مساعدة
كل ما جمعته من كتب الاشري ashrae books
كل ما جمعته من كتب الاشري ashrae books
vav
تكييف لوحات الاعلانات الاليكترونية
ashrae pocket guide for air conditioning heating ventilation refrigeration
ثلاثة ورقات
لكل من يبحث عن جداول ihve حمل ثلاث فصول منه
ما تأثير تركيب مكيف الشباك في المنور (1 * 1.5 )م2 ؟
تاثير السقوف الثانوية على حمل التبريد
طلب فكرة عمل الضاغط الحلزوني
اجمل و اروع واضخم و انفع عمل عثرت عليه على الشبكة
كيف يمكنك علاج عوارض ومشاكل واعطال وحدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء--للمهندس/صبري بولس
طمونى عضو متميز (مبروووووووووووووك) و الله تستاهلها
موسوعة التبريد والتكييف والتهوية والتدفئة - hvac
تصحيح : Pump room ventilation
مبروك حصول ابن العميد على pmp
الاحمال من أشري 1981 والجداول مكتوبة عالاكسل
░░▒ موضوع للنقاش :شارك برئيك لبناء شركة المتسقبل ░░▒
oil trap توضيح للاويل تراب واللكويد تراب
سؤال عن السيارة شحن تبريد
exhaust wheather proof fan
استشارة عاجلة لمهندس التكييف عشان انا فى اشد حيرة رجاء المساعدة
18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►
البرامج المهمة فى مجال التكييف
زيكو عضو متميز (مبروووووووووووووك) و الله تستاهلها
Hvac calculator---صغيره جدا وقويه جداومهمه جدا░░▒
قمران غائبان (ابراهيم قشانه وابن العميد)
عندك ملف و مش عارف البرنامج اللى يفتحه؟
صيانة المكيفات
jop plan
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف!|█| 2 !|█|
حمل الكود السوري والفلسطيني و المصري للتكييف
التلوث داخل الاماكن المحصور اوالمغلقة
طلب: i want no. of air change in pump room
الأخوة المهتمين بالأعمال الصحية
Please all
Fussy controlled energy
دمشق
MiN! DUCT !!! نظام لحل مشاكل الفراغات الصغيره في الاسقف المستعاره
ON line program-░░▒▓████►-HVAC Load Estimation ░░▒▓████►
مواقع الاجهزه في دائرة التبريد وتكييف.
لكل خبراء التكييف ادونى الخلاصة بقا عشان خلاص هشترى
ألرسم للتصميم
اريد المساعدة الفرق بين vrv and multi system
تكييف مركزي
19 كتاب رائع بروابط سريعه التحميل -- كتب قيمه جدا
3 اسئله لتنشيط الذاكره ----- في chilled water sys
اليكم كتاب صيانة و اصلاح جميع آليات التبريد le depannage
طلب برنامج لحساب الاحمال
بتاع جميع لغاز التبريد Mollier_Diagrams
طلب كتالوج لمضخات طارده مركزيه ضرورى جداااااااااااااااا
أساسيات التبريد والتكييف ( جميلة وسهلة جدا ).
di electronic
السلام عليكم .......
Heat Exchanger
dynamic balancing valve


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

معهد في مصر 
طلب كتالوج لمضخات طارده مركزيه 
duct design and psychorometric 
الكود المصري الكامل للأعمال الصحيه+الكود العالمي الكامل للاعمال الصحيه 
ايهما افضل ولماذا::: ارجو الرد السريع انا محتاس 
طلب الافادة فى تكييف كاريير n3 رجاء المساعدة 
سوال فى غاية السرعة ارجو المساعدة ارجوكم عشان هشترى تكييف 
طلب كتاب 
طلب كتالوج لوحدات مناوله هواء 
فضلا احتاج معلومات عن تصميم وحسابات النافورات للاهمية 
رؤية جديدة... للمتميزين فقط 
برنامجي و شرحي لحساب الاحمال بطريقة cltd وكل ما يلزم للحساب 
ملف انيميشن لجميع انواع المضخات -pump animation file 
سؤال 
الاوامر العجيبه فى الاوتوكاد 
برنامج إدخال معلومات عن وحدات التكييف 
طلب مساعده 
الى كل من يعاني من قلة المراجع والكتب اقدم لكم كورس HVAC Design & Thumb Rules 
أبي شرح كامل عن package unit 
برنامج للتحويل من وحده لوحده 
ما هو مدى الفائدة إذا كان المهندس يحمل شهادة عليا في إختصاصه الذي يعمل به ؟؟؟ 
طلب مواصفات 
طلب عااااااااااجل للجميع الرجاء المساعدة 
تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design 
Animation Library: Illustrating Thermodynamic Principles and Applications 
رجاء ال عند معلومات عن التكييف فى الحرم المكى 
بحث تخرجى للماجستير هدية لاحلى شباب هندسة التكييف 
خطوات انجاز مشروع تكييف على Ms Project 
دفتر الشروط وبنود التنفيد لاصحاب مكاتب الدراسات 
cataloge Daikin 
احدث الصناعة فى مجال التبريد فيديوهات حلوة 
REVIT MEP 2008 - HVAC Project 
تبريد بلاط المسجد الحرام 
استحضار النيه (مهم جدا للجميع) 
التحكم بمخزن تبريد عن طريق ال plc 
هل من الممكن موضوع عن التدفة المركزية باستخدام بخار الماء 
كتاب Engineering Measurments (منقول) 
يريت برنامج لحساب الدكت 
مشروع تخرج 
عمل expansion valve 
دورة حول تفعل اداء التكييف وكذالك التهوية المركزية فى المبانى 
أول نظام الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية 
مواقع بها الكثير من البرامج الهندسيه--الممتازه 
how can I size a heat exchanger plate? 
الى خبراء التكييف ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
18 خطوة فنية لاختيار نظام التكييف المركزي 
مساعدة 
هل يمكن الاستغناء على اللوحة الالكترونية 
مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
المقابلة قبل التوظيف 
حساب هبوط الجهد (هام جدا جدا جدا ) 
عاااااااااااجل اول مشاركة ارجو ما تخيبوني 
كواتم الصوت 
حصريا: الشامل في أساسيات أعمال التكييف والتبريد (exclusive) 
مساعدة من الأخوة الكرام 
مساعدة من اخواني المهندسين 
ارجوا المساعده الحالة طارئة 
موضوع للنقاش : ( تقدير حمل التبريد ) وليس حساب حمل التبريد !! 
طلب:متى يتم استخدام مروحه راجع فى وحده المناوله 
طلب النجدة ......يا ريت ناس يساعدني 
اصحوا ياعرب ----- انظمه تكييف جديده تعمل بطاقه الطبيعه 
تخصصي كهرباء بس اخذت مادة تبريد وتكيف كمادة أضافية ولكن 
slaman 
التيار 
الوحدة المعملية لعمل الماء المثلج 
برنامج لجميع التحويلات الهندسيه 
برنامج لاختيار مخارج الهواء 
برنامج لحساب مقاسات مجاري الهواء 
التفاصيل الميكانيكيه بصيغه كاد 2004 (عشان خاطر جهاد يؤمر) 
كل البرامج المساعده في تصميم التكييف (احمال+مياه+هواء+تكاليف=cost 
عرض أنواع الضواغط بالباور بوينت حملها بسرعة. 
تعلم تصميم ونظريات((تكييف+تبريد+اعمال صحيه+غاز طبيعي+اعمال تهويه+الكهرباء والتحكم)) 
كتب مهمـة خــاصــة بهندسة التبريد والتكييف وتخصصات أخرى كثيرة . 
Chiller Plant Design 
كورس تصميم +امثله+برامج اكسل+شرح(((( بالعربي و بكل اللغات))) 
design of heat exchanger plates 
برنامج حسابات كميه الفريون لاي دائره تبريد وتكييف 
Underground Thermal seasonal System 
ذروة الكسب الحراري من خلال الزجاج العادي 
درجات الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية التصميمية صيفا وشتاء 
انت سعودي او خليجي؟او هل سافرت الى الخليج ؟ارجوك ساعدني !!! 
طرق التعاقد فى المشاريع الهندسية - موضوع هام لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف 
مكيفات عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية 
كيفيه شحن ضاغط لتكييف مركزى dx 
مساعدة في فحص الضاغط 
محتاج كتاب carrier manual design الموقع المنشور فيه الكتاب في 
شرح تفصيلي كيفية تركيب مكيف من نوع سبيلت يونت 
swimming pool air conditioning 
HVAC help plz 
الاعمال الصحيه 
موقع كتب بالعربى مليان كتب مفيده 
عرض تقديمي في ال clean room 
هام لكل مهندسى التكييف نصيحه اخويه 
مشروع تبريد وتكييف متميز 
أريد مساعده 
أصلاح 
طلب مساعده -الفريون - 
شرح تفصيلي لدائره كهربيه لمكيف الشباك 
موقع كتب مفيد جدا 
الى الاخ خالد العسيلي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

ياريت حد يساعدني 
grilles and diffusers catalogues 
برامج اكسل مفيده في التصميم 
مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات 
دكت من القماش والنايلون!!!! 
جميع كتالوجات كارير بكل اللغات 
حسابات تصميم الغاز الطبيعي والغازات الطبيه ---- 
ألق نظرة على بريسوستات الزيت  
مطلوب مشاريع تخرج 
جدول الكسب الحراري من الاشخاص 
جدول فرق درجات الحرارة المكافىء للجدران والسقف 
مطلوب exhaust fan 
مناقشة حول التدفئة بواسطة الماء الساخن 
حقيقه ام خيال !!! 
مكافحه الحريق-----ابسط نظام في العالم 
Free Cooling 
ارجو الافاده 
تفاصيل ميكانيكيه Mechanical Details 
help 
ممكن مساعده يا اخوانى 
كيفية تنسيق حجم التبريد مع القاعات 
3 دقائق 
معدلات الكسب الحراري من المعدات 
Heat gain from air conditioning fan horsepower, draw-thru system 
ايهما أفض 
استشارة عاجلة 
وتستمر القافله0000000000000000000 
كورس خفيف في الكنترول والتحكم---------- هديه 
محاضره مهمه في تصميم الدكت 
تصميم شبكات المياه البلاستيكيه شرح +مثال+برنامج رائع 
Elevator --------------------------------Autocad BLOCK 
Plumping international codeالكود العالمي لانظمه المياه والصرف 
افراد علب الصاج((حصر الصاج)) 
م /صبري بولس(((التكييف المركزي واستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه في عمليات تكييف الهواء))) 
ملف (حاسبة) للكسب الحراري من الانارة 
كبف تصبح خبيرا في المضخاتpump(((عربي)) 
احتياجات التهوية 
PLUMPING ----------------------------Autocad BLOCK 
HVAC ---------------(((2)))---------------Autocad BLOCK 
الي مشرف المنتدي المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح للاهميه ...السرقه حرام 
الاوتوكاد AutoCad~ في ~ مكتبه مهندس التكييف ~ّحصريا 
carrier system design manual urgent 
please answer 
نرجوا الدعاه 
HVAC ------------------------------Autocad BLOCK 
احتراف التصميم للتكييف المركزي(احمال وشبكات وصيانه) بالعربي في 100 ساعه 
عاجل وهام جدا ...لاتبخلوا على بالاجابة 
استفسار 
تصميم ((((((((شبكات المياه والهواء))))) للتكييف المركزي 
مصانع الثلج 
خرائط P-h 
لااله الا الله 
جدول احتياجات التهوية....عدد التغيرات في الساعة 
جدول احتياجات التهوية cfm/sq meter 
جدول احتياجات التهوية....الاشخاص 
جدول التهوية بالتسرب الطبيعي 
جدول السرعات التصميمية للهواء ضمن المجاري 
جدول درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المكيف 
جدول تحويل المقطع الدائري الى مستطيل مكافىء في مجاري الهواء 
التهوية واعمال الدكت 
Thermoking 
مواصفات مضخة 
كلماتحتاجه عن ال absorption chiller 
Duct work 
لمن يهمه الأمر :فلاش توضيحي لمبدأ عكس الحلقة التبريدية 
طلب ملف أو مواضيع تتحدث عن كيفية وطرق حساب مجاري الهواء 
المواصفات العامة لموائع التثليج 
ضبط نسب دنابر الهواء الراجع والنقي 
كتاب الكترونى جميل عن التبريد 
التحويلات الهندسيه للتبريد والتكييف 
مشاكل واعطال المضخات الطارده المركزيه 
التكييف المركزى 
استفسار عن نقل جهاز تكييف 
les détendeurs thermostatiques 
air washer 
كتاب تبريد وتكييف ( اسلوب سهل ) 
Data Centers Airconditioning 
حد عنده قاعده بيانات خامات للهاب 
تصميم شبكات المياه لاعمال التكييف من يورك 
جدول معاملات الاشغال للاضاءه والاشخاص للأماكن المكيفه 
سؤال للاخوة المهندسين جلر كلير فرنسي 300 طن 
العوازل المستخدمة في نظام التدفئة تحت البلاط 
اخوتي الاعزاء اعود اليكم بعد انقطاع مطلوب برنامج hevacomp 
مضار الرطوبه والاعطال الناتجه عنها 
Help 
فين التوقيع يا عم المشرفين 
Tri-generation 
مساعدة 
Latest crack software ftp download 
قياسات سائل التبريد من فضلكم 
السلام عليكم 
سوال بعد اذنكم 
mixing box and plenum box 
اريد المساعدة العاجلة وشكرا لكم جميعا 
شرح تفصيلى بالرسم عن نظرية عمل ريلاى الفولت 
طلب شرح بالصور عن الدائرة الكهربائية للثلاجة المنزلية 
كاريير tdp 
ارجوا المساعده من المهندسين ... 
مساعدة 
ملف ممتاز لشرح جميع أوامر برنامج autocad مزود بأمثلة وتمارين 
ازيكم يا احلي مهندسين عندي سؤال في تصميم التشلر 
Groupe frigorifique 
رجاءا...احتاج كتاب او اي مصدر عن مشروع تخرجي..رجاءا 
سؤال للمصرين 
بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزه لوحدات التبريد الخاصه بكارير 
حمل كتاب تكييف الهواء باللغه العربية للدكتور رمضان محمود 
ما الفارق بين مركب التبريد و وسيط التبريد ؟ 
معلومه 
كل ما يتعلق بالتبريد 
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم؟ 
بنك الدم 
طابات مهمة جدا جدا جدا 
ما هو الأساس فى عملية التبريد ؟ 
الغاز الطبيعي( Design Guide ,Natural Gas Network, Natural Gas in Buildings 
هل يوجد دورات تدريبه للتكيف 
سوال بخصوص tow wayو three way لاهل لخبرة 
علماء علم التكييف والتبريد 
carrier hvac systems design manual 
بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزه لوحدات التبريد الخاصه بكارير 
us national cad standards 
الطمونى احتل المنتدى 
Cooling towers 
HRW Operations & Installation Manual 
ALFA LAVAL heat exchanger 
HVAC control 
Foam Equipcat 
Pump selection guide lines 
Motor Capacities & Pressure Loss 
exhaust systems 
TRANE topics 
Heat pipe 
مواضيع متنوعة 
Electro-hydraulics Basic level 
Vrv 
Cataloges 
Quick Selection_Carrier 
رسومات تفصيليه ل ahu& fahu 
White Papers 
كتاب مختصر عن التكييف و التبريد 
ارجو الافاده من فضلكم 
مهندس يتمنى العمل فى مجال التكييف 
صيغة العقود؟؟؟ 
صناعة الثلاجة المنزليه 
carrier hvac systems design manual 
شروط تركيبات انابيب المياه المثلجه 
سؤال 
محتاج هذا الستندر ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 116-1983 
افيدونا افادكم الله 
مشكله 
Duct sizing velcity method


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

خبراء التكييف أرجو المساعدة منكم 
ارجوا المساعدة 
كيف اعيد برمجة مكيف اسبلت من نوع فوجي 
حصريا :- تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية 
اهم كتاب لمهندسين التكييف Ref. & A.C Designer Referance 
chiller 
سؤال بسيط للمهندسين 
لو سمحتم شرح برنامج elite software 
مشروع التخرج 
استشارة لمهندسي التكييف والتبريد 
فيلم صغير عن طريقة صيانة وشحن تكييف هواء السياره 
معلومات باللغة الفرنسية حول التبريد و التكييف 
أرجو المساعدة ..............................عاجل عاجل 
Cooling and Heating load Estimation 
Air plan ac aystem 
سؤال لأهل الخبره 
دارة كهربائية لغرفة تبريد +الشرح 
دور الديود في لوحة التحكم 
Refrigeration Cycles 
The Psychrometric Chart 
ارجو الاجابه 
موسوعة كاريير للتبريد والتكييف 
energie solaire 
كتاب نظم ومعدات التكييف+طلب 
كتاب نظم ومعدات التكييف+طلب 
هنا البلوك لود 4.15 Block load 
(عاجل ) 
(عاجل ) 
طلب دورات في مجال تصميم انظمة التكييف والتبريد 
عاجل جدا جدا جدا (مشكله واريد الحل بسرعه) 
ادخل وحمل جميع ادوت اللحام 
موديل skm اضخم ماكينة تبريد في العالم 
لوسمحتم ممكن حد يساعدنى فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى 
Performance of panel air conditioning 
مساعدة من فضلكم 
دارة كهربائية لغرفة تبريد 
أرجو المساعدة من فصلكم .........................عاجل 
دراسه تحتاج لافاده 
تلخيص بالعربي عن نظام التكييف و تركيبه 
thermal insulation 
room storage electric circuit 
سوءال ضروري جدا جدا 
تكييف مركزي 
Carrier HandBook of Airconditioning 
سؤال مدوخنننني 
ملف لحساب كمية الهواء تبعا لعدد مرات التغيير بالساعه 
نرغب فى إنشاء مستودع تبريد بالرياض مساحة 400م2 
طلب مساعدة لخدمة البشرية 
ارجو المساعدة رجاااااااً 
الدليل الخاص في برنامج بلوك لود 
الدليل الخاص في برنامج بلوك لود 
الدليل الخاص في برنامج بلوك لود 
حمل برنامجي hap4.20 و e 20 ii 
مهندس تكيف جاهز للعمل 
For Sale Blackberry Bold 9000 
مســاعدة : لاول مرة اري مكيف بهذه المواصفات 
asking help in fredge calculating 
طلب كيفية اختيار المكثف المناسب للمحرك 
مشرع متكامل لتكييف المركزى و التهوية على الاتوكاد 
من ademe كل ما تحتاجه عن تسخين الماء بالالواح الشمسية 
milk cooling 
ارجو الافاده ....يا متخصصين 
كم طن احتاج لهذي المساحة ؟ 
التبريد الشمسى بحث من المركز القومى الفرنسى للبحث العلمى 
التبريد الشمسى بحث من المركز القومى الفرنسى للبحث العلمى 
دائرة كمبريسور مع ريلاي البدء...... 
دائرة كمبريسور مع ريلاي البدء...... 
التدفئة هاجس مهندس التكييف في البلاد الباردة شتاءا 
مشروع مكيف يعمل بواسطة غاز الأمونيا (طلب للمساعدة ضروري) 
ارجوا المساعدة في تقرير عن ماكنة الخراطة 
برنامج لحساب خصائص موائع التبريد 
ماهو التخصص الأنسب في الهندسة الميكانيكة ؟؟ 
اسطوانة رائعة في التبريد والتكيف 
أرجو التوجيهة والمناصحة 
أطلب مساعدة من خبراء التكييف 
تبريد الحليب 
Hot Water Heating System 
مزكرة الخريطة السكومترية 
أرجو المساعدة في تصميم دورة تبريد 
عضو جديد هل من مرحب 
انا بحاجة الى المساعدة 
معمل الثلج 
I need ashrae standards 
i need ashrae standards 
هل يوجد من يعرف كهرباء غرف التبريد 
هل يوجد من يعرف كهرباء غرف التبريد 
the bringing of fresh air to the cassette making natural or mechanical ventilation? 
مساعدة من فضلكم 
ممكن معلومات عن مخزن تخمير الموز 
الكونتاكتور 
ارجوكم 
أين الرد يا مشرفينا (كورسات تصميم في القاهره) 
برامجيات لأحتساب الأحمال الحرارية 
طلب من اخوانى 
طلب للساده المشرفين 
كيف يمكن معرفة سعة تبريد جهاز مواصفاته غير معروفة 
كيفيه حساب قطر وطول مواسير المبخر والكثف 
مطلوب وبشكل عاجل (تنقية الهواء بالمعامل 
Water Supply Designer - howick chart calculator 
التاريخ يعيد نفسه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

ابحث عن catalogs لمعدات مصنع لأنتاج اجهزة التكييف 
تثبيت انابيب التكييف 
مكثف مائى 
الرجاء مساعدتي بمشروع تخرج حفظ الزهور نظري 
احدث جهاز على وجه الارض لاكتشاف جميع الاعطال 
تكفون وارجو المساعده عااااااجل 
عضو جديد + طلب مساعدة .. 
اريد موضوع 
كتاب باللغة الفرنسية 
طلب كتاب ضروري جدا 
Ashrae_standard_62_1_2004 
كيف يمكن حساب اقطار التيوب داخل المكيف 
كيف يمكن حساب اقطار التيوب داخل المكيف 
مساعده ضروووري 
الديب فريزر 
الصيانه الوقائيه (preventive Maintenance) 
تفريغ الزيت من محرك مكيف روتاري 
ماذا يحصل للغاز (الفريون) 
كيف حساب A/c Volume ?? 
طلب مساعدة من ذوي الخبرة ارجو الاهتمام 
مساعدة عاجله يا اخووووووووووووووان 
تنبيه للساده الزملاء 
ice storage 
ملفات الضواغط 
كورس جبار في الطلمبات الحرارية 
مراكز طبية 
طلب عاجل 
الرجاء المساعده 
ساعدوننننني 
مساعد يامهندسين التبريدوالتكيف 
التقرير عن اساسيات التبريد و التكيف 
مساعدة : معلومات عن إنشاء مخازن التبريد التجاري وتصميمها ... 
تقرير كامل عن التبريد والمكيفات 
ملف فيديو يوضح مكونات لوحة توزيع 
شرح مصور لطريقه تخزين شحنة الفريون داخل التكييف الاسبليت 
مفاتيح التسجيل لمعظم برامج elite software 
وحدة معالجة الهواء المركزية 
كيفيت إنشاء سيارة التبريد 
سؤال عن المكيف 
سؤال عن المكيف 
الرجاء من السادة اي جداول او مخططات تساعد على حساب اقطار البواري اللازمة للتبريد (فان 
موقع مجاني ممتاز للكتب 
قاموس تعريفي للمهندسين 
كتاب كل ماتحتاجه في التصميم( مضخات ,محركات , مجاري هواء) مع الجداول 
expansion Tank 
112 ملف تعليمي للصيانة فيديو 
مساعدة 
كتاب عربي في صيانة التكييف وخطواته 
الأنتقال بدون حرارة 
hnen 
عمل selection for CCD unit 
ما هي أفضل برامج الكمبيوتر الحديثة في العالم لتصميم ال hvac 
ما هي أفضل برامج الكمبيوتر الحديثة في العالم لتصميم ال hvac 
إستفسار بخصوص أفضل أنواع الضواغط 
طلب مساعدة عاجل 
طلب مساعدة عاجل 
برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم وحدات المناولة --- هام جدا لك 
بحث حول الغلايات باللغة الفرنسية 
الكتاب المتخصص فى تصميم تكييف المستشفيات ASHRAE Hospital 2003 
التكيف المركزي الشلير 
ياليت احد يعطيني معلومة صحيحة عن Lra 
سؤال تكييف وحدة مروحة -وشيعة 
مهم جدا علامات وجود تسريب في جهاز التكييف الاسبليت 
مشكلة ببرنامج كارير لحساب الأحمال 
مشكلة ببرنامج كارير لحساب الأحمال 
مشكلة ببرنامج كارير لحساب الأحمال 
اخوانى مشكلة عند حسااااب الأحمال 
برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم مجارى الهواء --- هام جدا لك 
ارجو المساعدة السريعة 
مهم وطارئ 
ربط الجامعه بالصناعه 
مهندس غيرمتفرغ.فرصة لاصحاب المكاتب الاستشارية بالرياض 
ارجو المساعدة مشروع تخرجى 2009 تصميم مصنع البان (تبريد وتكييف) 
رجاء وبسرعه انواع الصممات التى تركب فى التشيلر فى الجز المائى 
ما المقصود ب ال Pq في تصميم أنظمة التكييف 
ما المقصود ب ال Pq في تصميم أنظمة التكييف 
اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
تكيف مع دراسة هندسة التبريد و التكيف 
ضرورى لمهندسن التكيـــــف 
سؤال .. كيف يتم فصل الأنابيب من الوحدة الخارجية في مكيف سبليت؟! 
أنواع التكييف المركزي 
أنواع التكييف المركزي 
ما المقصود بـ By Pass Factor عند الكلام عن التكييق المركزي 
العلاقه بين الضغط ودرجة الحراره 
بعض الكتب في الـ Hvac 
بعض الكتب في الـ Hvac 
أرجو المساعدة في مجال المكثفات المائية 
أرجو المساعدة في مجال المكثفات المائية 
أرجو المساعدة في مجال المكثفات المائية 
هدية العيد المبارك ASHRAE 2008 HVAC Systems and Equipment SI Edition 
مخازن التبريد : 
كيف يتم اختيار المكيف 
ماهى متممات بدىء الحركه فى الشلرات؟؟؟ 
digital psychrometric chart 
sol book heating,ventilating,and air conditioning 
كيف يركب المكيف السبيلت 
سوؤال بخصوص المكيفات المركزية 
Refrigeration program 
بحث حول السخانات 
تكييف مركزي 
لأول مره شرح مزود بالصور لتركيب جهاز تكييف اسبليت من النوع الحائطي 
مجال التكييف مربح ولا مش اد كده؟؟؟؟؟ 
رسم توضيحى لمواسير المياه المثلجة 
طلب موضوع 
منتدى جديد باللغة الفرنسية un nouveau site pour les frqncophnes 
تهاني العيد ... الألفة و المودة 
كل ماتحتاجه عن absorption chiller 
اخيرا حساب مجاانى فى الرابيد شير 
البرنامج( القنبلة الهيدروجينية ) لقسم التبريد والتكييف 
كتاب يضم تعاريف مصطلحات عن التبريد والتكييف 
مجلدات آشري للتبريد والتكييف 2000 
مجلدات آشري للتبريد والتكييف1999 
مجلدات اشري للتبريد والتكييف 1998 
مجلدات آشري للتبريد والتكييف 1997 
الضاغط يفصل بعد دقيقة 
child water system 
كارت معايده 
النجدةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا مهندسين محتاج مساعدتكم 
منظومات التبريد بالامونيا 
مشكله في الثلاجة 
fan coil unite 
solenoid valve 
Air curtain 
محتاجكم ظروري 
Rtta125 Trane 
Rooftop Package 
تحميل برنامج hap and E20II 
برنامج تحويل الإستطاعات 
برنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات ممتاز وحديث 
fire fightting system 
كيف اختار نوع الضاغط 
سؤال عن sprinkler range وجداول حساب الاحمال الحرارية 
سؤال في الطلمات 
تركيب مكيف منفصل خطوة بخطوة (عروض مصورة) 
عمرات الضواغط 
مساعده في .... compressor types 
موضوع جديد للمناقشه 
مشروع تكييف هواء مركزي لِ حافلة(بولمان). 
من أين نبدأ؟ 
pipe sizer 
pipe sizer 
صفحة وورد لتحديد قطر البايبات 
Hvac Systems And Components 
كتاب Air cycle refrigeration systems 
من لديه مراجع في التدفئة الارضية أوأية معلومة قد تفيد 
مسااعده في حسابات تكييف مستشفى >مشروع تخرج<في اسرع وقت 
السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة *شرح عن صمامات التحكم في الضغط * 
مساعدة بخصوص تكييف منزل الى جميع الخبراء 
منظومة تبريد مركزي اقتصادي ومتكامل 
استشارة جزيتم خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

من لديه معلومات حول الآشري الرجاء طرحها هنا 
برنامجRhvac MJ8 8.01.221كامل وشغالولكني لا اعرف كيف احمله الى الملتقى 
مطلوب مساعدة من خبراء التبريد 
thermostat totaline pn-374-2700 
رجااااء بدائل فريون 22 
تطبيقات الحاسب الالي في منظومات التبريد والتكييف 
انظمة التحكم بالتكييف والتبريد(عملي ) 
Hevacomp Software 
سؤال فني في مجال إستلام مشرع تكييف مركزي كبير 
انظمة التحكم بالتكييف والتبريد(نظري ) 
chilled water pipe 
chilled water pipe 
الرسم الفني لمنظومات التبريد(مهم جدا جدا) 
التبريد المركزي باللغة العربية ( عملي) 
التبريد المركزي باللغة العربية ( نظري) 
التبريد التجاري والصناعي 
اسس كهربائية والكترونية للتبريد والتكييف(باللغة العربية) 
اسس كهربائية والكترونية للتبريد والتكييف(باللغة العربية) 
اساسيات تقنية التبريد والتكييف(عملي) 
اساسيات تقنية التبريد والتكييف 
اساسيات التحكم بأنظمة التبريد والتكييف 
التكييف في الطائرة 
مساعدة من فضاكم*طالب* 
الرجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءء المساعدةةةة 
الرجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءء المساعدةةةة 
علاقه بين cfm وال electric power (watt 
الى عمالقه التبريد والتكيف 
الى عمالقه التبريد والتكيف 
الى عمالقه التبريد والتكيف 
الى عمالقه التبريد والتكيف 
برنامج التحويلات مهم للمهندسين 
برجاء الافادة 
طريقة حساب (subcooling) فى دوائر التبريد هــــام لفحص عوارض الدائرة 
الي مهندسين التكييف 
انواع الزيوت المستخدمة لضواغط التبريد 
خدمات المباني تمديدات صحية تدفئة تكييف 
السلام عليكم محتاج مساعدتكم 
دراسات عن بدائل فريون 22 ومنحنيات الاداء للبدائل وتاثرها على الوحدة 
النجدددددددددددة 
اخوانى اين أجد outdoor design conditions لمدن الجنوب فى السعودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
السادة المهندسين الافاضل 
ملف بوربوينت لدورات التبريد والتكييف 
تبريد 
ماهي النقاط المهمة عند إستلام مشروع تحكم Bms - Hvac 
An important question 
سؤال مهم 
ما هي الإجراءات الواجب إتباعها للإستلام من المهندس المشرف السابق 
district cooling 
طريقة من طرق تركيب سبلت يونت...ما رأيكم؟ 
سؤال بخصوص تحكم التكييف في الـ Bms 
التكييف المركزي 
SunChiller Presentation 
pipe flow software 
شراء تشلير جديد 
هام جدا 
كيف احصل على برنامج coolpack 
نظام تبريد المعالج 
احدث تكييف فى العالم VRV system Product Daikin 
ارجو المساعد 
ملف اوتوكاد Hvac جاهز لمشروع بالغردقه 
تجهيز هواء خارجي 
ارجوا المساعدة ضرورى 
smart compressor 
The Ideal Vapor-Compression Refrigeration Cycle 
ارجو من الاخوه مهندسى التبريد والتكييف الافادة 
ماهو البرنامج الافضل في رسم مخططات التدفئة الارضية (اللوبات) 
حساب مقاسات السيور z.a.b 
منفضلكم:حد عندة معلومات عن حل مسائل اختيار الضواغط من جداول الشركات "زى كدة" 
ابراج التبريد 
ارجوا أن تفيدوني 
ما هى افضل البرامج واشهرها فى حساب الاحمال والتصميم؟ 
Medical gas pipeline systems 
حساب تيار المكيفات 
سؤال لاحلى مهندسين ارجو الاجابه 
نموذج مبسط لوحدة التبريد بالماء - Chiller System 
The Interview: Make It Work for You 
Refrigerants 
t.a.b 
معلش يا جماع انا لسه جديد فى الموقع 
سوال عن انظمة التكييف عامة 
Refrigeration cycle 
علي درب ابن العميد دروس في التبريد 
ارجو المساعدة من يعرف اجابة سؤال يرسله 
منظومة تبريد ذات مبخريان 
عتب على المهندسين والمشرفين 
دروس تبريد ممتازه 
ارجو المساعده 
مهم جدا ارجو المساعده 
برنامج بسايكومتري - Free Psychrometric Cacualtor 
طلب مساعدة 
عرض توضيحي ل solar cooling 
شرح اساسيات دورات التبريد 
لشحن وحدات التشلرات بفريون 404 او 410 اية هى متطلبات الامان والسلامة 
ارجو الافادة 
رجاء شرح طريقة رسم اللوبات في التدفئة الارضية 
طلب بسيط للاهمية 
عندى سؤال -- هل من مجيب 
المساعده من اساتذتي المشرفين والاعضاء 
شارك فى حملة المليون توقيع لنصرة دور القرآن الكريم فى المغرب 
بعض قوانين حساب الاحمال التي يحتاجها مهندسوا التكييف


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

Thermo King Manaules
ايهما افضل التكييف المركزي ام تكييف الشباك؟؟؟؟؟
ابحث عن كتاب فهل من مساعد
thermo kink manuels
رواتب المهندسين و التقنيين في التبريد و تالتكييف
الى اهل الخبرة وبسرعه
مساعد عاجلة
كيفية حساب ضواغط التكييف ارجو المساعدة
For The Professional Selection HVAC Equipment Engineering
سؤال مهم فى التصميم ارجو المساعده
سؤال مهم فى التصميم ارجو المساعده
مساعدة عاجلة
كورس التحكم الالي/ وجيه جرجس -معهد الساليزيان-هديه للمهندس قشانه
هاقولكم ازاي تشغل اي موتور كهرباء من غير ريلاى ولا أوفر لود
أجهزة التكييف من SKM Air Conditiong
الفرق بين مكثف التقويم والتشغيل
Underfloor Heating Projects
تصحيح معلومة
مساعدة
Good Day "i need some information about DUCT DESIGN"
اريد شريك لمشروع شركة صغيرة للتكييف براس مال 80 الف جنيه مصري
عندي طلب
ساعدوني كيف اكون مهندس تكييف محترف؟ارجو الارشاد من الالف الي الياء
قاموس هن
للاهمية القصوى
شرح بسيط
سؤال مهم جداا عن الهواء الراجع في التكييف المركزي
معــدات وانظمــة تكييــف الهــــــواء - عرض( باوربوينت)........ رائــع
Ahu
العلاقة بين الطن و الحصان
اريد كتاب jones في التكييف لو حد يقدر يساعدنا ويحمله
طلب معلومات حول Ice Chiller Thermal Storage
مساعدة
سؤال عن ال drainage system
سؤال عن ال fcu valve package
الخطوات الواجب تنفذها عند التعامل مع اسطونات الاوكسى استلين واثناء عملية اللحام
معرفة احجام الضواغط
استفسار إلى أهل التكييف!!!
طلب افكار لمشاريع تخرج
طلب افكار لمشاريع تخرج
جداول اختيار قدرة الاجهزة المناسبة الخاصة بشركة كاريير
تصميم دائرة تبريد
Electronic Catalog from Carrier
كتاب جميل جدا Refrigerant Piping Design Guide
نداء عاجل ل م/ محمد عبد الفتاح م/الكويتى م/عبد المنعم
بعض ماتحتاجه من بعض الشركات المتخصصة في التكييف
تكملة شرح برنامج الـ Hap 4.20 بالصور / م. نوار أحمد
clean room
تكملة شرح برنامج Hap
Pricing for any project in BOQ
Vrf System
Inquriy at Metro Dubai
سؤال لمهندسى التكيف عن ال partition
العضو المميز عن قسم هندسه التبريد وتكييف الهواء ( المهندس اسامة عمر * أبن العميد * )
بحث عن بدائل تبريد اخرى لتكييف السيارات
مشروع التخرج Rotating Building
فيديوهات تعليمية من قناة النيل عن التكييف والتبريد
heat engine
اخوانى خبراء التبريد والتكييف
ارجو التثبيت فتره مؤقته مطلوب مهندس ميكانيكا و رسام ميكانيكا بجده لشركه كبرى جدا
منتدى مهندسي التبريد والتكييف بالفرنسي
سؤال ياخوان
electrical engineers needs help
انظمة اطفاء الحريق-طلب
سؤال عن تكييل الدكت بالكيلو
طلب مستعجل
آخر ماتوصلت اليه تقنية التبريد ( موومعقول )
مطلوب معلومات عن حساب التهوية بالمصاعد الكهربية الخاصه بالافراد
سؤال ذكاء للمتخصصين
سؤال ذكاء للمتخصصين
حساب احمال التكييف والتبريد
تكملة برنامج الـ Hap 4.20 / للمشرف
رسم هندسى للدبلوم تخصص ( تبريد وتكييف2008) (ابراهيم لاشين)
الوحدات القياسيه و معدل التدفق المناظر له فى الاعمال الصحيه وفقا لكود السباكه 2003
40 محاضرة فى هندسة تكييف الهواء والتبريد [pdf]
ملف يحتوى على جميع الثوابت الهندسية المستخدمة
ما معنى فيزا حره لسعودية؟
طبيعة الاسئلة اثناء مقابلة التعيين بدبي و غيرها....
ريلاى الفولت : Potential Relay
الى خبراء التبريد والتكييف
اصنع الجليد فى 5 ثواني
اصنع الجليد فى 5 ثواني
عضو جديد وطالب مساعدتكم الله يعافيكم
ارجو الدخول والمساعدة
مقتطفات ايمانية بأدلة عقلانية لمعرفة وجود الله لمن في قلوبهم غل
مخزن لحوم
الرجاء المساعده لعمل مبرد للوحة الكترونيه
لوحات الكهرباء الخاصة بالشلر
من لديه معلومات عن مراكز تدريب في الخارج
من لديه معلومات عن مراكز تدريب في الخارج
ارجو المساعدة
طبيعه عمل مهندس التبريد والتكييف؟
تطوير وحدة التكييف من نوع package
تهنئة الفائزين
انا مسافر بلد عربى لاعمل فى احدى شركات التكييف
نظام ادارة المبانى (bms) وانظمة التحكم الخاصة بـ (hvac Systems) حمل الان
static pressure
هل يوجد احد من المهندسين او الفنين في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية في هذى المنتدى
Refrigeration and Air-Conditioning
الابتكارات والاختراعات في علوم التبريد والتكييف
شكررررررا
ماجستير الهندسة من جامعة اسكندرية معترف به فى امريكا
Basics of Duct Design
برنامج حسابات ل ice craem
احتاج مساعدة تجارية من ذوي الخبرة في دكت التكيف
تكييف 1.5حصان يونيون اير
الى اصحاب الاختصاص محتاج مساعدة محترفين
تكييف المساجد
تدعيم المواسير
درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المكيف
السرعات التصميمية للهواء خلال مجاري الهواء
معدلات الكسب الحراري من المعدات
درجات الحرارة التصميمية الداخلية والخارجية صيفا وشتاء
Pipe sizing
تحويل المقطع الدائري الى مستطيل مكافىء في مجاري الهواء
المداخن
خزانات المياه الساخنة_السلندرات
معلومات عن مكثفة لمكيف 150 طن
كتاب جميل Wet Cooling Towers,Air conditioning overview
مساعدة يا جماعة
أبحث عن كتب عن حساب الأحمال الحرارية للمباني باللغة الانجليزية
معادلات لحساب احمال التكييف
كتاب بالعربي عن أبراج التبريد
الفصحى والعامية
chilled water flow
برنامج لحساب التكييف
basic refrigeration and air conditioning
سؤال متكرر واجابة عليه
ما هي مواصفات نظام التكييف المناسبة
حمل كتاب (( تمارين عملية لدوائر التحكم الالى )) عربى ومزود بالصور
سبعة برامج هندسية مفيدة
وسيط التبريد R407c
برنامج لحساب كمية وتكلفة الوقود للبويلرات التي تعمل على الوقود السائل
ملف لتحويل وحدات القياس بطريقة سهلة وسريعة
استفسار
هام جدا
fundamentals of refrigeration technologe
الغاز A404 هل
صررررررررخة
برنامج بور بوينت يشرح انواع دورات التبريد
كيف اركب تكيف فى المنزل
بخصوص الديفوزرات و الجريلات
نحويل محرك ثري فيز
افيدونا عن حسابات المراوح في ال kitchen hod
كيف أحمي أنابيب المبادلات الحرارية من عوامل التعرية؟
فيديو لعملية تصنيع مكيف يدويا
How to lift an Air Conditioner
فيديو للعملية تكييف
فيديو Car Air Conditioner Check
Pump pressure gauge


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعده يااخوان 
كتاب جديد 
بشرى للمهتمين بتوفير الطاقة - خاص بالأماكن ذات الاستهلاك العالي للكهرباء - 
lg 
التشلر 
محابس وحدات مناولة الهواء 
مشكلة في راجع ماء الثلاجة 
احتاج الى عدد 3 فنى تكييف خبرة بالسعودية 
ممكن شرح لريلاى الفولت 
سؤال عن درجة الحرارة المطلوبة في مستودعات قطع الغيار ؟ 
سؤل في التكييف 
سؤل في التكييف 
ممكن كتاب فية تفصيل لعملية حساب الاحمال الحرارية و ياريت لو بالعربي 
جديد معكم وارجو مساعدتي 
ممكن اتساعدوني يا مهندسين تكييف وتبريد في مشروعي 
ارجو المساعدة من كل مهندس تكييف في مصر 
الى كل من يعمل بالخليج ادخل وحأدعيلك بالجنة.... 
سري للغاية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
car parking ventilation 
موقع به محاضرات عن التبريد والتكييف قابله للتنزيل 
أفيدوني بالله عليكم !!! 
تعلم مبادئ التكييف المركزي بالفلاش 
كيف تصبح مهندس تركيبات تكييف مركزي ....هتدعيلي 
مهندس صيانه ام مهندس تصميم ( موضوع للنقاش ) رئيك يهمنا 
غرفه تبريد 
معظم معادلات التكييف في صفحه واحده 
مكتبه خرافيه لاكثر من 900 عنوان هندسي مختلف .. بروابط مباشره 
غرفة تجميد 
Hap 4.3 
سؤال لأهل دبي و السعودية عن رواتب العمال المستقدمين و عن ظروف العمل 
موضوع جامد جدا وهو ملف يوضح كود تشغيل جهاز التبريد بعد الصيانة 
استفسار 
ممكن طريقة حساب الرفع لمضخات الماء البارد في الدارات المغلقة 
hap4.4 
فريون 404a 
سؤال :الرطوبة العالية وتاثيرها على مجاري الهواء 
سؤال 
أرجو منكم المساعدة 
متى نستخد نظام الشيلر للتبريد 
رجاء يا جماعة معلومات عن المضخات الحرارية 
من اسرار القران @ اسرار الرياح 
نداء الى جميع مهندسي جامعات العراق 
lg 
fire fighting systems 
مشكلة بتكييف 
إلى خبراء كباسات كوبلاند 
موقع لحساب كمية وحدات التبريد المطلوبة 
سؤال هام عن المهنة 
snap action switch 
عضو جديد وطالب المساعدة من الخبراء 
نريد معرفة فروق زيت الكمريسور لكل فريون وخصائصه 
سوءال فى شحن الثلاجة 
عضو جديد وطالبـ منـكمـ طلب بسيطـ ممكنـ ؟ 
على كل مهندس ان يمتلك هذا البرنامج(Elite Software ) لأنة يحوله الى مستشار في التصاميم 
الآن : أساسيات تقنية التبريد و التكييف لكل الاخوه المبدئين في مجال التبريد 
سؤال 
جدول رائع للفاكيوم وما يساويها من الميكرون 
chilled water system 
التدفئة في السيارات 
مشروع تخرج فى شعبه تبريد فى كليه تعليم صناعى السويس(**علوم هندسيه**) 
مهندس ميكانيكا قوي ( كل سنه و انت طيب ) 
اصنع مكيف هواء بنفسك بمواد بسيطة 
الى كل من يملك hap4.3 
لماذا Discharge Pressure يتحرك بين 350-270 ؟ 
فيديو للعملية تركيب تكييف 
فيديو للعملية تركيب تكييف مركزى 
hap4.3 
لاول مره برنامج بالعربى لحساب الاحمال 
استفسار 
عاجل جدا بخصوص الضغط الاستاتيكي 
من فضلك ادخل سجل صوتكو شارك حتى يتم انشاء قسم خاص لمهندسى المقاولات 
منظومة الحريق 
ارجو المساعدة يا اخوان 
استفسار عن ضغط السحب 
سؤال حول استهلاك مكيفات المنزل من الطاقة الكهربائية 
لماذا لا يتم تقيم جميع الموضوعات 
هل لمهندس التبريد والتكييف عمل فى فصل الشتاء؟ 
سؤال ؟ 
سلام عليكم 
طلب وظيفة :18: 
برجاء مساعدتي بخصوص برمجة ديجيتال Id974 لتركيبه على غرف بانل تجميد 
سؤال 
تدريب مبسط في الصيانه من Trane 
سؤال موهم عن الكباس الروتارى 
snap action switch 
انا عندى مشكله وارجو المساعده 
مطلوب لشركه كبرى مهندسين 
كباس طاير 
يا ريت تساعدونى 
دليل أبو ظبى للمكاتب الاستشارية الهندسة... أرجوا التثبيت 
سلسلة ((( التحكــم الالـــــى ))) شرح مدعم بالصور لـ م / ابراهيم قشانه 
لعباقره هندسه التبريد 
chiller plant design كتيب رائع من MaQuay 
مساعدة في توزيع فتحات التكييف 
شرح تفصيلى عن مكونات Ahu 
سوال 
ممكن شرح طريقة method of answer factors 
حمل ونصب hap4.2 بدون مشاكل ان شاء الله 
استفسار 
ارجوا الجواب فتربحوا دعوه غريب


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

برنامج لإختيار طول وقطر المواسير الشعرية [Capillary Tube Selection] 
رسالة للمبتدئين 
إلى الأخ الكريم adooool يخصوص برنامج coolpack 
Asaad Mohamed Khal 
السؤال عن اختصار Lra الموجودة على الكمبورسر 
برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي 
بعض الاخطاء والاهمال بالصور 
أحتاج لمثل هذا البرنامج 
أحتاج لمخططات ربط التدفئة الارضية مع الطاقة الشمسية 
اجرآت التفريغ من شركة Trane 
وسائل الحماية المستخدمة في التكييف المركزي 
اريد تقرير بسيط بالانجليزيه عن مكونات ومراحل التصميم في التكيف المركزي 
ملف مبسط عن evaporation cooling 
مطلوب للامارات مهندس تبريد وتكيف 
الى جميع اللاخوة الكرام من لديه عطل في كارت السبلت فليتفضل ومااوتينا من علم فمن الله 
التكييف الصحراوي 
الله يكرمكم valve chart 
Portable Conditioning air system for cars 
شاهد الصورة وابدي رايك في السبب 
تفضل بزيارة منتديات التبريد والتكييف على شبكة الانترنت 
سلام عليكم اذا ممكن حدا يخدمنا 
اهنئكم اخوانى 
التكييف الصحراوي evaporation cooling 
اليكم برنامج رائع 
أنواع العزل والمواد العازلة 
موقع مفيد لكل التخصصات 
ارجو المساعدة_عاجل جدا جدا 
ارجو ان توضحو لي 
التدفئة والتبريد بواسطة المياه الجوفية 
لمهندسين يورك 
هذة قصتي مع مكيف الإسبلت OGeneral للأسف !!! 
عااااوز برنامج hap 4.20 and e20i 
أرجو الرد 
شرح فيديو لـ AutoCAD MEP 
أفيدوني : هل يوجد فلتر للغاز بالوحدة الداخلية لمكيفات الإسبلت ؟ 
الغرض من مضخة الزيت وكيفية عملها 
ارجو المساعدة العاجلة رجاءا 
ارجو الافادة من الاخوة الافاضل 
الى من يهمة الامر ويريد اجدد اعطال كاريير 
عطل مزعج بكومبريسور يونيون اير 3.25 حصان 
لدي مشكله محيرتني 
الاعطال المسببة لفتح دائرة الاوفر لود 
لمن لدية خبرة حقيقية عطل محيرنى 
طلب Le Recknagel, génie climatique 4° Edition 
افيدوني عن سبب انفجار ضاغط السبلت 
ماهى اسباب تكون فوم او رغاوى من زيت التبريد مع مركب التبريد؟ 
ماذايعنى ضبظ التكيف على درجة 17 او20 
ماهو ال capillary tube 
أخيكو مهندس كهرباء و محتاج مساعدة في مكيف سبليت 2.25 حصان كاريير 
Psychrometric Analysis CD Version 6 
مساله معقدة اريد حلها من مهندسيين التبريد 
مساعة من ذوي الخبرة 
مبتدئ في هندسة التبريد والتكييف 
اعطوني اسماء لتخصص التبريد والتكييف بالانجليزي لاكمال الماجستير 
لكل مهندس تبريد وتكييف مصرى له خبرة 
أين يوجد Suction Fiter Drier 
heat exchanger 
سبلت يفصل بعد مرور ساعة ومنكم نستفيد 
سوال للاخوان المهندسين بارك اللهم لكم 
أحدث ما توصل إليه العلم في عالم التدفئة 
جهاز ينيون اير 3 حصان سقف 
هام بخصوص اجهزة التكييف 
استغاثه 
ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله الف خير 
مساعدة لاهل التبريد بفلاش مفيد 
رسالة شكر وامتنان 
رسام 3d 
سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه 
طلب autocad MEP 2008 
برنامج بيديلك كافة انواع الخطابات الرسمية والغير رسمية....جميل 
smoke ventilation calculation 
La méthode de calcul des déperditions thermique 
حمل مخطط يوضح نظام تكييف مركزي لبرج مكون من 100 طابق 
شاهد بالصور غرفه المضخات لنظام مركزي 
صور لماكينه التكييف مع الملحقات 
مهم جدا جدا 
compressor catalog* 
Données et thechniques de diagnostic 
م- عبد الفتاح (ارجو المساعده ) فى تجهيز قائمة لمخزن قطع الغيار والمواد 
كتاب modren refrigeration and air conditioning 
مطلوب طريقة التنظيف بإستخدام غاز 11 و النيتروجين >>> عاجل 
واحد Lra=كام حصان 
من له الخبرة في الارقام السرية للمكيفات الحديثة خاصة ماكسوال و سامسونق 
كمبرسور التبريد يفصل بعد 10 دقائق...أرجو المساعدة 
سؤال لي ذوي الاختصاص 
سوال الى خبراء التبريد.. وفقكم الله 
توصيل الكهرباء فى الاشن 
Leed 
بلوف تلطيف 
مكيف سبليت يهرب ماء داخل الغرفة 
تحويل سيارة عادية إلى سيارة نقال الأشياء الباردة 
I need help 
ارجو الافادة السريعه 
إلى خبراء التبريد والتكييف المحترمين 
جزاكم الله خير 
موضوع الشهر ( شهر اغسطس ) load estimating 
بسرعة مشان الله 
اجهزة شارب العربى 
intensive care units 
كتاب جيد لايفوتك 
ابحث عن كتاب 
شكر وتقدير للملتقى 
لا تعليق 
مساعدة بسرعة يا مهندسين 
سلسلة كتب Smacna كاملة 
سؤال عن معهد السالزيان 
A/c 
اخوانى ماهو افضل جهاز تكييف فى السوق المصرى 
برنامج الhap 404 
Egat Selection Grill 
بحث شامل تبريد وتكييف 
مبروك للمتميزين من اعضاء قسم هندسه التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
Shop Drawings ... نرجو التثبيت ... مهندس إستشارى / مصطفى الوكيل 
استفسار 
فديوهات عن طريقة حقن الفوم Foum فى الحوائط وإستخدامه كعازل 
مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية 
ممكن تفيدوني يا مختصين هندسة التبريد 
ارجو المساعدة في التبريد 
مهندس الميكانيكا ومشاكل الكهرباء 
شرح لتركيب مكيّف إسبليت .. 
كورس جديد؟؟!! 
ارجو المساعده فى Humidifiers 
ارجو المساعده فى Humidifiers 
سؤال 
اسـالــيـــــــب الصيانة فيديو 
قواعد الأمان عند التعامل مع اسطوانات الاكسى اسيتيلين 
رسالة عاجلة الى المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح 
Fan Of Hvac 
أريد شرح تفصيلي من الأخوة الفنيين في تركيب السبليت...ارجووووووو منكم المساعدة 
المكتبة الشاملة لكتب هندســــــة تبريد وتكييف الهواء (متجددة ) 
يا شباب التكييف 
ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم.؟؟ 
الى متخصصين يونيون اير 
سؤال هام جدا 
يعني بصراحة ...بصراحة لازم نساعدها 
أرجو تلبية هذا الطلب ... 
dynamic modelisation 
Type Dryer 
الاعطال التي تعود 
ارجو مساعدتي في التكيف السبلت 
had book (dut design) 
Dvd كامل صوت وصورة لتعليم الـــauto Cad 2008 
smoke Management Systems 
absorption systems 
مشاريع تكييف مركزي جاهزه 
الفلاتر فى وحدات التكييف 
Air Handling Unit 
كل ما تحتاجة عن variable air volume (VAV) box 
المراجع والاكواد لمهندسى التبريد والتكييف المحترفيين 
افضل برنامج حساب احمال التكييف


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

كل شى عن نظام ال Meta System 
تعليم تبريد و تكييف 
الى خبراء التبريد 
الاخوة الاعزااء لى اقتراح بعد اذنكم جميعاا 
معلش تحملوني 
طلب مساعدة في التشلر 
حصري - معادلات كهربائيه مفيده لتحديد .... 
طلب شطب عضويه 
خطوات تسليم المشاريع 
مكيفات شارب الإسبليت 
الكلوروفلوروكاربونات وطبقة الاوزون 
كيف تخطط لحياتك.... حاجه لطيفة وهتعجبك 
مازلت دارس واريد ان اعرف ما هى البداية ..؟؟ 
تصميم المستشفيات 
مهندسين الصيانة هل يعملون في مكانين؟؟؟ّ!!! 
السلام عليكم 
ايه Lra 
استفسار 
نداء ا لى المهندس الكويتي المحترم 
ما رايكم في مكيفات يورك York 
كيفية تركيب المكيفات المركزية الصغيرة (Split a/c)؟؟؟؟ 
أريد المساعدة في تحديد التكييف المناسب لحجرة في المنزل 
موزعي شارب العربي في الإسكندرية 
مشكلة لدي في ديب فريزر الاسكا رأسي ادراج 
بليز ساعودني في البروجكت تبعي بليز بليز بليز 
مطلوب للعمل في الامارات 
التبريد البسيط الغير ضار بالبيئة 
اريد معرفة تفاصيل عملية تركيب المكيفات المركزية ( central a/c) 
لواستمر الموضوع هكذا 
إستفسار >>المدخلات المطلوبة لتصميم وحدة مناولةهواءahu 
موقع ممتاز عن انواع air filter 
ملف يوضح جميع أوامر الماتلاب 
air distribusion 
مساعدة في اختيار الانابيب الحديدية لمنظومة تبريد وتكيف باستخدام فان كويل 
Ashrae ventilation standred 
حصريا " جداول الصيانه من تصميمي 
Revit programme 
موقع رائع جدا لمهندسي التبريد والتكييف وما تنسونا من دعائكم 
التكيف والمساحات الحجرات 
بيرسم التكييف علي autocad ... ومعاه الشرح بتاعه.. قلبي هيوقف 
برنامج لحساب قطر انابيب التشلرز مع مراعاة تدفق وسرعة المياه 
برنامج E 20ii 
انواع حشو الطلمبات 
استفسار عن expision valve (TMXB6 ارجو الرد للأهمية 
pressure drop calculation for riser ducts 
ميكانيكا يتحدى مدنى فى دبي. 
طلب مساعدة 
طلب مساعدة 
تكييـــــــف السيــــــــــــــــــــارة - عرض تقديمى باللغة العربية 
موسوعة الهندسة الميكانيكية 
طلب مساعدة بخصوص شفاطات الهواء 
هل يمكن تشغيل كباس التكييف بدون كباستور؟ 
انتهاء مشكلة المعادلات والحسابات 
مكيف الطاقه الشمسيه 
كيفية التحكم بالمكيفات المركزية 
قنبلة كورس تكييف كامل باصوت والصورة 
كتاب ممتاز لكل مهندس له علاقة بالتكييف 
الى خبراء كارير Kb39 كاسيت 
كم وحدة btu كافية لتبريد 15 متر مربع ؟ 
المبادلات الحراريه 
هل عانيت مثلي من مشاكل تحويل الوحدات 
لكل المهندسين في كل التخصصات 
ما هي أسعار مكيفات شارب في مصر؟ 
تعليم عن بعد ببلاش..... فيديو ....حاجه شياكة 
pressure drop caculation 
موضوع الشهر ( ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) 
سؤال مهم جدا - 
ما هي الاسباب التي تجعل المحرك يسخن 
مــــن لديه معلومات كافية عن المحركات Dc 
ما هو أفضل مكيف في العالم ؟ 
ممكن برنامج E 20 ii 
هل يتحمل عداد الكهرباء المنزلى ذو التيار 10-40 امبير حمل تكييف 5 حصان 
Daikin VRV 
شرح برنامجي Hap 4.20 و E 20ii بالصور 
فرونات التبريد!!!!! 
Doors in Trace 
الريليه الالكتروني والافلود ptc 
معلومة صغيرة مفيدة 
Chilled Water Pipe And And Valves Calculation 
Ac Units Accessories 
Ahu Design 
مواصفات نظام التكييف المناسبة 
3-way Valve Specefication 
Screw Chiller Specefication 
Chiller Installation Manual 
برنامج لحساب مجاري الهواء 
احدث برنامج تحويلات هندسية 
humidifier selection calculation 
كيف أصنع ثلاجة تعمل على الوقود ( الغاز أو الكيروسين ) 
اين اخذ دورة تعليمية فى hvac 
استشاره فنيه بخصوص غرف التبريد .. ارجو المساعده 
نريد ان نعرف البرامج المهمه واماكن الدورات فيها 
حساب الحمل الحراري من الشمس ؟ 
الجداول الزمنية 
موقع به كتلوجات متنوعه 
نريد الاستفاده من الخبرات الموجوده 
I Need Help 
مطلوب مساعده من الاخوه الخبراء مهندسين التصميم 
ارجو مساعدتى 
كتاب اكثر من رائع Building Design and Construction Handbook


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

Absorption Cooling Basics 
احتاج الى مساعدتكم 
ممكن من الاخوة الاكارم برنامج كاريير لحساب الاحمال 
ارجوكم اريد مساعدة غي التكييف والثلاجات 
ممكن احد يفهمني معاني هذه المصطلحات للضاغط ؟ 
هدية من شركة Trane .... 
ساعدوووووووونى 
لماذا ياخوان 
water system Presentation 
حساب حجم التهويه المطلوبه 
مشروع تركيب كمبريسر لمكيف صحراوي 
جداول التدفئة والتكييف 
ASHRAE2008 system and equipment 
2008 ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC: Systems and Equipment 
كورس لحساب الاحمال الحرارية 
مكيف سامسونج 12000 وحدة مشكلة كبيرة 
اطلب النصائح من مهندسي التكييف السبليت خاصة تكييف شارب العربي 
منظومات التبريد بمصانع الالبان ومشتقاتها 
سؤال عن حساب غرفة الميكانيكا لأجل Ahu 
ارجو المساعدة 
للجميع ... أهل الخبرة خصوصاً 
مواصفات الهواء 
عندي مشكلة ب Ahu 
برنامج يحسب الاحتكاك وهبوط الضغط لمسارات التكييف.... بصراحة افضل برنامج 
طريقة الحساب الابتدائي للاحمال الحرارية 
فريزر ثلاجة أيديال 
اين انتم يا محترفين الاتوكاد نحتاج الاستفسار 
صناعة وسائط التبريد؟ 
استفسار بخصوص فريون المكيفات 
ارجو الافادة 
افضل انواع وماركات مكيفات اسبليت؟؟؟ 
معرض اشرى القاهرة 19/6 الي 23 /6 دعوه لحضور المعرض 
مساعدة بخصوص تمديدات التكييف 
Ashare 
مساعدة بتمديدات التكييف 
طريقة للبحث عن الكتب في الانترنيت 
تكرمو بالمرور 
كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه 
عندى مشكلة فى ثلاجة ديفروست 
طلب مساعدة : سؤال فني لذوي الخبرة و الكفاءة 
العلاقة بين Cfm و طن التبريد 
لعيون الاستاذ شادي حضارة الفريون R502 
كيفية صيانة مكيفات الشباك،اسبلت،كاسيت؟؟؟ 
عاجل إخواني الكرام 
مهندس ميكانيكا لازم يعرف حساب الصحي ده اسهل من التكييف 
برنامج Lg الجديد بيرسم المعماري ويحسب الاحمال.....حاجه جميلة 
برنامج block load 
مشروع تم تنفيذه من الالف الى الياء 
مشروع تم تنفيذه من الالف الى الياء 
ممكن المساعدة العاجلة ... ارجوا دخول الجميع 
جميع اوامر برنامج الاتوكاد autocad فى ملف حتى لا تنسى 
كورسات تكييف 
برنامج Block Load 
مشكلة لدي اخواني في فريزر الثلاجة سامسونج نو فرست 
Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [F. P.Incropera - D. P.DeWitt] Solution Manual 
كيف يمكنني فحص ضاغط نص مفتوح 
علاقه Ton r & KW معلــومــات هــامه لكل من يعمل في حقل تبريد وتكييف الهواء 
مفاجاه كبرى الى كل من يحتار فى مشاكل تشغل جهاز التكيف (الكارته) 
برنامج Chvac من شركة Elite مع الكراك 
مكونات المكيف وطريقة عمله 
زيت الضواغط 
حصريا " ... جــدول أختيار مقاسات الجريلات ّّ 
الرجاء فديو اساسيات التبريد والتكيف 
نريد مشاريع تم تنفيذها من الساده المشتغلين في هذا المجال 
HVAC Design in Data processing/computer rooms 
اريد حساب حمل التبريد لمخاذن التجميد 
العلاقة بين الاستطاعة التبريدية و الاستطاعة الكهربائية 
لأهل الخبرة (ارجو المساعده) 
استشارة ونصيحة عاجلة من اهل الخبرة في مكيفات السبليت 
الاجزاءالرئيسية لوحدة مناولة هواء قياسية 
سوال عن احمال المكيف 
مركبات التبريد التي كانت تستخدم قبل الفريون 
خاص بحسابات القدره الكهربيه للعاملين في مجال التبريد 
تاريخ التبريد والتكيف علي مر العصور 
استفسار عن الكومبريسر 
سوال عن التكييف 
سوال عن التبريد 
ارجوا ان احظى باهتمامكم 
المخازن المبردة والمجمدة 
18 ملاحظة يجب علي المالك الانتباه إليها ومراعاتها عند التعاقد ... ! 
الى خبراء المكيفات 3طن 
valves please 
كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل 
سؤال هام وارجو مشاركتكم 
براد ماء 
براد ماء 
Ceiling diffuser and fire damper 
للي بيحب يساعد 
Vav 
طلب لكل مهندس وخبير تبريد وتكييف ! 
Harmonic_tutorial.pdf (1081 KB) 
طلب مساعدة 
نظام التكييف المركزي بالماء 
كيفية اختيار صمام التمدد 
آسف 
ارجو المساعدة 
تكييف هواء السياره شامل(بعد التعديل) برجاء التثبيت 
مهم جداً 
تكييف هواء السياره شامل 
طلب مساعدة لنظام District Cooling System = DCS 
طلب كتب باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية 
تكييف حلبات التزلج 
طلب كود للتدفئة 
انواع الثرموستات بدوائر التبريد والتكييف. 
الاجزاءالرئيسية لوحدة مناولة هواء قياسية 
الفرق بين الوحدات المجمعة والتكييف المركزي 
أثبتت الدراسات ارتفاع كفءاة المكيف عندما يكون في مكان مظلل 
مشكلة بخ الفريون 
انظمه التكييف المركزي 
building managment system أرجو المساعدة 
refrigerants and leakage 
amazing hvac design book 
compressors models and sevice manual 
مكونتا جهاز التكييف الشباك 
مكونات جهازالتكييف الشباك 
طلب مساعدة 
سؤال/ ممكن احد يعطيني فكره عن POSITIVE PRESSURE and NEGATIVE PRESSURE 
كتالوج فى غاية الاهمية للبينات الفنية عن واحدات التكثييف والتبخيير وقطع الغيار 
كتالوج ممتاز لخصائص جميع انوع الفريونات والزيوت المستخدمة فى المجال 
مهم جدا 
princepile of air jet 
كتالوجات ومعلومات مفيدة عن دامبر الحريق 
طلب عاجل 
انقذوني من هالمشكلة وجزاكم الله خيرا..............؟ 
سؤال عاجل لخبراء التبريد المركزي المنزلي 
سوال اريد الجواب عليه من احبابى فى الله 
طلب من الاعضاء الكرام : عن المكيفات واحجامهن للضرروره 
معلومات مفيدة عن السيور لاعضاء المنتدى الاول 
صيانه . استشاري . مقاولات 
سؤال و أرجو الاجابة من الاخوة الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاختبارات الهامة لنظام Hvac 
حصريا : منحنى أصلي لغاز التبريد R22 
اريد جوابا لهذا الاستفسار 
معالجة منضومات التبريد ذات المحرك المحترق 
اريد محاضرات سهله 
صيانه انظمه التبريد و التكييف--- عملى 
امحو ذنوبك فى خلال دقيقتين 
مسافر ومحتاجو جانبي 
طريقة عمل الكمبريسرات 
انا جديد اريد تعبئة فريون سبلت 
الضواغط محكمه القفل 
كتاب عن اساسيات التبريد و التكييف للمبتدئين 
ارجو المساعده يااخوان 
كل ما تريد ان تعرفه عن مكيفات Lg 
انفراد فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب تكييف هواء الطائرات بالشرح والصور 
الى من يهمه المساعدة 
الرجاء المساعدة فى هذا الشلر 
مشروع إنشاء مركز صيانة تبريد و تكييف أسبليت. 
قوائم قطع الغيار مشمولة بالوقت المستغرق من قبل الفني للتركيب


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا المساعده توزيع الهواء أو ... 
اساسيات تقنية التبريد والتكييف(عملي) 
الرجاء المساعدة يا اخوان 
كام الصوت 
سؤال 
م/عبد الفتاح سيد م/ابراهيم قشانه 
خريطة تكييف مركزي من تصميمي ... 
أين الخبرا(نداء عاجل) 
يا خبراء التكييف(نداء عاجل) 
اريد مرجع ashrae 1981 
تاريخ المحركــــــــــــــــــات الكهربيــــــــــــــة ....... رائع 
اول طلب لي بالمنتدى 
عندى مشكله 
استخدام نظام ادارة المبانى فى مجال التبريد والتكييف... مدعم بالصور 
استفسار عن رمز في التقرير 
هل من ايجاد حل لهذه لمشكلة هذا المحرك 
كيف يمكنني التفريق بين ثيرموستات الثلاجة وثيرموستات المكيف 
اريد برنامج carrier 
الحاصلات الزراعيه (المشمش) 
موضوع ممتاز ( ادخل وشوف ) 
absorption refrigertion system 
تساؤل 
غرف التبريد (ألأمونيا) 
شرح مبسط جدا لل chilled water system بالصور 
نداء الى المهندس/ ابرهيم قشانه 
حسـاب طــول المــاسورة الشعرية بالنسبة لقـدرة الكبـــــــاس 
I need your help pleasssse 
مساعده من فضلكم 
الحاصلات الزراعية( الموز) 
mini spilit 4 indoor units & 1 outdoor unit 
طلب عن Joule-Thomson Effect 
مساعدة .. يا شباب .. موقع يورك 
يا كل الأخوة 
الحاصلات الزراعيه (البرتقال) 
طلب مساعده اتمنى من جميع الاخوه مساعدتي 
سؤال جميل 
ccu 
طلب سريع 
الحاصلات الزراعيه (ألجزر) 
صور لاعمـــال تركـيب التكــييف المـركزى 
جدول رائع للوحـــدات والتحـــويــــلات 
اخوان ممكن مساعده 
Job Opportunity 
موقع رائع ومفيد لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف وباللغة العربية 
Converter Of Dwf To Dwg 
حساب dukt size 
برنامج حساب أحمال التبريد والتدفئة chvac 
ASTM Black Steel pipe 
سؤال عاجل 
ماهي الطريقة المثالية عند تركيب السيبلت يونت 
نرجو الرد 
مشكله نرجو حلها منكم 
كيف اصمم Duct 
مواقع التعليم الفى 
district cooling 
ماهى الشروط ا لواجب توافرها فى الديزينل 
دراسة احمال التبريد 
أخوكم بحاجة إلى استشارة سريعة 
بحاجة لكتا لوجات عن البكيج يونت 
كم اجور فني التبريد و الكييف في الوطن العربي 
وحده مناوله الهواء مع شرح مبسط عليها 
مساعدة 
يأخوان ارجور المساعدة 
مساعدة يا مهندسين ... الكباستور 
مساعدة يا مهندسين ... البكاستور 
لو عندك اى سؤال فى احمال التبريد اتفضل 
كيف تعد برنامج صيانة الجزء الرابع 
كيف تعد برنامج صيانة الجزء الثالث 
كيف تعد برنامج صيانة الجزء الثانى 
كيف تعد برنامج صيانة الجزء الاول 
اسال عن افضل نوع تكييف متحرك 
غرف التبريد التى تستخدم الامونيا 
الحاصلات الزراعيه (الطماطم) 
كتالوجات في موزعات الهواء 
pressurization fans 
مطلوب مسألة أحمال تبريد 
موقع تحفه لشرح اساسيات التكييف والمفاجاه بالعربى 
التكييف المركزي ؟؟ 
Types of Chiller 
لمستعملي برنامج Elite H-sym 
مهندس ميكانيك يبحث عن وظيفة 
أرجوكم بالله عليكم 
محتاج مساعدة في تصميم المستشفيات 
انواع اجهزة التكييف 
ما هي دارة التوصيل في محرك الغسالة الاتوماتيك 
كتالوكات في الدفيوزر 
سؤال مهم جدا ارجوكم ساعدوني 
ذيادة 
ممكن حد يقول الفرق بين Ac & Chilled Water Sys 
الرجاء التعاون معي نظرا للأهميه القصوى 
الى خبراء التبريد هام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مراوح ضغط السلالم 
الشـحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
سلسلة كاتالوجات علمية بالمرتبة الاولى (4) 
عطل اعتفد الكتروني فهل من مساعدة 
help me 
عامل انتقال الحرارة (k) للهواء .. مساعدة 
للاستفسار 
سؤال 
معادلات التبريد و التكييف كلها في ملف واحد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

مساعدة Hap 4.3
مطلوب برامج تصيمم مخازن تبريد
مســــــــــــــــــــــاعدة عاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة جدا
الاجهزه المساعده لدوائر التبريد والتكييف ارجو الرد بسرعه لوسمحتو
مراحل تركيب split climatiseur بالصور
مراحل تركيب split climatiseur بالصور
مراحل تركيب split climatiseur بالصور
مشاكل السوق
www.chaleurterre.com/wiki/doku.php?id=pompes:....
تأثير الأسقف المعلقة على الحمل الحراري ...ياريت تساعدوني
ألأمونيا
مساعدة
شارك فى الاستفتاء الكبير
الاخ / أبو ياسر
التبريد ألمبدائى بعد الحصاد
موقع جميل وبة بعض الكتب المستخدمة في مجال تكييف الدواء
هل ممكن احصل على ميكرويف تبريد
ممكن حد يحطلي شرح لتصميم kitchen hood
Mixing Tank Sizing
هل هذا كافي ام لا
طلب هااااااااااام وعااجل
كتاب قيم جدا
تابع طلب نصيحة لله
سؤال عن L R A ارجو مساعدتي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز
احناج ل معلومة في حساب الحمل الحراري
اختيار مكيف هواء الغرفة
معاملة الحاصلات الزراعيه بعد الحصاد
رابط تحميل فيه Smacna وملفات أخرى مفيدة
مساعدة اذا ممكن كتاب Smacna
السخان الشمسى
حسابات حمل التبريد
بعض الارشادات التى يجب ان تؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند تركيب المكيف الشباكى
مساعدة ياشباب ارجوكم
| ۞ ممكن دقايق من وقتكم .. للضرورة ۞ |
سؤال لاهل الخبرة
انواع انظمه التكييف المركزي وافضلها peeep_love2000yahoo . com
كتالوكات في التكيف المركزي
ادخل وهمل كتب هندسية بجميع التخصوصات
كتب عربية للتبريد و التكييف
اقتراح مفيد جدا عمل خط ساخن للتساؤلات المستعجله
حد يعرف برنامج حساب friction loss
قادم
سؤال لأهل الاختصاص
calculation
chiller
موقع جااامد كل حاجه عن التبريد بالرسوم والانيمشين
السادة مشرفى المنتدى الكرام ارجو الاهتمام
طلب نصيحة لله
كاتالوجات علمية بالدرجة الاولى سارع بالتحميل 3
طلب تفسير لانواع اتكييف
باسوورد لدخول موقع knovel library
عاجل جدا
المؤتمر العالمي العاشر للهندسة 10th Global Engineering Conference
كيف يتم تحديد كمية الضغط المراد في غرفة ما
عاجل
سؤال لأهل الاختصاص
حساب حمل ملف التبريد
حساب احمال التكييف والتدفئة بالاتوكاد
أبراج التبريد
برنامج Hap 4.2 لحسابات التكييف .... لا يفوتك!!!
اشعة الشمس وزواياها وتأثيرها على حمل التبريد فى التكييف
ارجو المساعدة
اقطار مواسير التبريد
مقدمة عن احمال التبريد للمبتدئين
سؤال الى مختصي الكتييف ذوي الخبرة وارجو الاجابة
طلب مساعده من الاخوه في دبي
يا رب تغفر للى يشرح برنامج كارير لحساب الاحمال
خطوات تعلم حساب الاحمال الحراريه بالبرامج
ماهو معامل القوى
عايزين نتواصل ( امنية ممكن تتحقق )
تنزيل كتب Smacna مرة ثانية
ارجو المساعدة العاجلة
ارجوا مساعدتي
نبذه عن التكييف واهميته عندي مشروع تخرج في التكييف ارجوا مساعدتي
هل يوجد قسم عن الجودة
اقتراح و الرجو ان ينال اعجابكم
التكييف
فان كويل جديد
التكييف
فان كويل جديد
التكييف المركزي
وحده مناوله الهواء
كيفية طريقة تركيبsandwich panel
تعليمات الخدمة والصيانة للمكيفات المركزية
الموسوعـــة الشاملة لتعلم هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهــــــــــواء (حصرى)
ارجو المساعدة
سؤال من مهندس مدنى نرجو الرد السيع
ملف رائع لحساب الأحمال الحراريه
ارجو مسعتدي اريد تقرير عن انوع المضخات المستخدمه في التبريد والتكيف
مساعدة في الحصول على كتاب
طلب بسيط عليكم ان شاء الله
Cooling towers
انواع الضواغط
رسالة هامة إلى مشرف المنتدى ارجو الإهتمام
طلب عاااجل لإخواني الأفاضل
سؤال خاص قيم لمهندسي التكييف والتبريد
سؤال لكل شخص متخصص او مبتدئ في مجال التكييف والتبريد
المواصفات العامة لموائع التثليج
الى خبراء كارير
الى خبراء تكييف باور
اين اجد دورات تكيف بالقاهرة
اختبر معلوماتك الفنيه بهذا السؤال
الصيانه الفنيه لتكييف السيارات
الدرس الثاني في catia
كيف تحدد قدرة وحدة مناولة الهواء
من فك كربة اخية فك اللة عنة كربة يوم القيامة
طلب مساعدة
عضو جديد يرحب بكم
لا تنسوا الصلاة على الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم
البلف العــــاكس
مساعده في الجيوثيرمال
ارجوا المساعده فى شرح كييفيه عمل pump dawen
الدرس الاول في catia
كاتالوجات علمية بالدرجة الاولى سارع بالتحميل 2
طلب مساعدة عاجلة من أجل موضوع تخرجي
ملحقات توجد على انابيب دورات المياه لكل من المكثف والمبرد
ماهي الظروف الطبيعية
كيف يتم ضبط مفاتيح الضغط
ارجو المساعدة
كاتالوجات ولكنها علمية بالدرجة الاولى سارع في التحميل
عايز اخد دوارة فى التكييفات فى الاسكندرية
ســــــــؤال للمحترفين فى تصميم Clean Room والتطبيقات الخاصه
نداء الى المهندس / احمد عفيفى سلامه
أبحث عن كتاب " تشخيص وأعطال أنظمة تكييف الهواء" للمهندس / صبري بولس
أبحث عن كتاب Practical heating ,ventilation,air conditioning & refrigration
ممكن شرح بالبلدى كده drywet bulb bulub وعلاقتهم باختيار ووحده التكييف
تكييف الهواء
مخططات
دارة المكيف
الى الباحثين عن عمل فى دول الخليج
سؤال مع التحيه
مبخرات مغمورة بالماء
ارجو المساعدة في المبخرات
نريد ان نري مشروع ولوح كامله بالنسبه لمشروع فندق او مول تجاري او شرك من الساده المشرف
7 مشكلات و 15 سؤالا في مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء.
شرح مبسط للاجهزه التكييف اسبلت split unit A/C
يرجى من الاختصاصين فقط الاجابة (تأثير مادة الكبريت المنحل في الماء على مراجل الفولاذ)
carrier chiller manual
carrier chiller manual
عتاب للمهندسين
شرح عربي اوتوكاد .. للمؤلف عثمان سلطان
Software Project Management
US Air Force HAVC
Fundamentals of Energy in Building
Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning
US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling
US Army Mechanical Design HVAC
ندأ عاجل الى مشرفين ملتقى المهندسين العرب وخاصة الى مشرفين منتدى التريد والتكييف
Controlling HVAC
Refrigeration & Airconditioning


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

تعليم اكليزي 
حمل الان Catia V5 R10 
حمل الان Catia V5 R10 
الى كل مصمم ار جو الدخول 
أبعاد الدكتات والاختلاف بين المصمم والمقاول 
اعيرونا انتباهكم :تم بحمد الله رفع catia V5 R10 
تكييف هواء الطائرات من الالف الى الياء بالشرح والصور 
هل تريد أن تمتهن تصميم التكييف المركزي وتلتحق بأكبر الشركات الاستشارية؟ تعلم بإحتراف 
موقع رائع للغاية 
عملية الشحن و التفريغ 
ارجوكم مساعدة فى مشروع تخرج 
مستعجل مشروع تخرج 
أبي مساعدة في مشروع تكييف في مسجد أو مستشفى 
برجاء المساعدة من المهندسين العظماء  
التكييف بالطائرات 
انواع ابراج التبريد ونظرية العمل العامة 
مهندس مصري بالسعودية يخترع جهاز تكييف ( موضوع للنقاش ) 
يا نخبة المهندسين اليكم ما سوف تتعلمونه في catia 
المواصفات القياسية الأمريكية 
Design For Air Conditioning System 
السلام عليكم رجاءا ساعدوني في هذا التقرير 
تستطيع ان تصمم اي قطعة مكانيكية بواسطة برنامج جديد 
فيديو رائع وجميل في خصوص عمل التشيلر 
ياجماعة الخير ساعدوني 
مخطط سايكومتري لضروف الهواء الداخل والخارج... مفيد جدا 
carrier manual design 
كتب ابالغه العربيه للدكتور صبرى بولص 
اقتراح تطوير المنتدى 
تبريد وتكييف 
عايز شغل تكييف فى الاسكندرية انا فنى تبريد تخصصىفى الثلاجات المنزلية 
اجهزه الحما يه الكهربيه والميكانيكيه على الضواغط ذات السعات الكبيره 
التبريد والبيئة 
استفسار عن منظومة التبريد بالغاز الطبيعى 
موسوعة كتب Ashrae 
اجهزه الحمايه الكهربيه والميكانيكيه على الضواغط ذات السعات الكبيره 
اجهزه الحمايه الكهربيه والميكانيكيه على الضواغط ذات السعات الكبيره 
اريد برامج تبريد وتكيف 
أرجو الافادة بخصوص حساب الأحمال من الأرض 
low pressor 
هل يوجد حمل كهربائي لكل حمل تكييف 
صور لفلاتر والجريلات المستخدمه فى الكلين اريا 
محتاج كتاب carrier manual design 
مساعده عاجله 
مطلوب هذا الكتاب للاهمية 
برامج شركة دانفوس 
برنامج تكييف الهواء 
مالفرق بين مكيف الشباك ومكيف الإسبلت؟؟ 
الرسم الفني في التبريد والتكييف 
كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي 
سؤالحول heater 
الملف بدل تالف 
Animation des mesures et manipulations diverses que l'on peut effectuer sur une chamb 
كتاب:Carrier Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design 
Kapitoline (Standard Design Details Book) 
السلام عليكم سؤال بسيط اووووي 
مساعدة في طلب بحوث. 
مساعدة في طلب بحوث. 
الرجاء تلبية الطلب 
اسئلة واجوبة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد 
وحدات القياس المستخدمة فى التبريد والتكييف 
التكييف المركزى بالمياه المثلجة 
ارجو المساعده اريد كتالوجات يورك فورا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
لدي برنامج لحل مشاكلكم 
ما هي علاقة بولين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ساعدوني ياأبطال هذا المنتدى الرائع .. فأخوكم محتاجكم في تخصص التبريد والتكيف !! 
Duct Throat 
Hvac - Duct 
انا عضو جديد 
سؤال مهم جدا كيفية تحديد الجريلات 
التكييف داخل منصات إستخراج البترول البحرية(jakets) 
HVAC dynac 
كيف يتم حساب احمال التبريد الخاصه باسطمبات ماكينات صناعة المواسير البلاستيك 
كيف الصق صور بجوار الكلام فى المواضيع الجديده 
امكانية تصميم معدة لسحب الغازات 
بريدكتب عن اجهزةالتكيف بالعربية رجاالمساعدة 
برنامج حساب الأحمال الحرارية الخاص بشركة Lg 
قائمة بينات فنيه عن كباسات Bitzer 
قائمة باعطال كباسات Ref Comp وكيفيه حل هذة الاعطال 
كيفية تغير بلف الطرد لكباس Refcomp بالشرح والصور 
Ashrae 2007 
مشروع تخرج 
can anyone help me in CLTD load calculation method 
مشاركة بسيطة 
الامونيا 
بترا للتكييف 
مطلوب كتالوجات كاريير أو ترين 
ســـــؤال فنـــــــــــــــــــــى 
سؤال لاهل الخبره في الدكت عن مكينه 
تلبيه طلب "جداول تبريد " 
مهم لكل مهندسي التكييف والتبريد 
هل هناك فرصة لخريج دبلوم التكييف لإكمال البكالوريوس ؟؟؟ 
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين جداول خروج الهواء ال Cfm 
مطلوب تنفيذ مشروع بمقابل مجزي وبالجملة : جهاز تحكم للكمبيوتر 
استشارة سريعة جدااااا 
ارجو المساعدة من خبراء التبريد 
مطلوب خرائط للفريونات p-h 
اساسيات تكييف الهواء 
الدائرة الميكانيكية لثلاجة العرض 
Alfa Laval's new pump handbook 
المساعدة أرجوكم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

برنامج Clcv.3a 
ساعدوني في اجاد هذا الكتاب الرائع 
التكييف 
غرف العزل سالبة الضغط ... عاجل جدا 
ميـين اللـــى قطــع الكــــــابل 
سؤال يااهل الخبره 
حد يجاوب 
ياجماعة اريد شرح لكيفية استخدام برنامج Elite Software 
pump down لبراد تجاري 
نظم التبريد السريع (Precooling) للخضروات والفاكهة 
مقدمة عن نظم التبريد المركزية 
نظم تبريد المنتجات الزراعية 
هل بامكاني استبدال هذا النوع من الفلاتر ارجو المساعده. 
طلب مساعدة:التكييف المركزي بإستخدام المياة المثلجة 
افيدوووونى 
الى كل مهندسى التبريدوالتكيف..ومشرفىالمنتدى 
ارجو مساعده..أنواع التكييف في المراكز التجارية 
إستشاره لذوى الخبره فى ألاعيب مقاولين التكييف المركزى عند الإستلام 
التحميص 
ابحث عن الجواب 
بحث حول أنابيب عزل المكيفات 
chiller and F.A.H DIM 
اسباب تلف الضاغط وكيف يمكن تلافى هذه الاسباب 
أحــــــدث إختـــــــــراع فى مجــــال التبـــــــريد والتكييـــــــــــف انفــــراد 
تضـــامنا مـــع غــــــــــــــــــزة الى كل مسلم عربى.. حــــاول ولو بفكرة 
استشارة من الزملاء ذوي الخبرة 
برنامج بسيط ومفيد لحساب حمل التكييف 
أرجو المساعدة في معلومات عن الدارة الامتصاصية 
دورات تدريبية 
تعـــــــلم دراســة المنـــــاقصــات 
اسس التكييف المركزي 
رجائى سوال الى مهندسين التبريد والتكييف 
حساب الأحمال الاحرارية 
موقع للحصول على اى manual 
انــــــــــواع المضخــــــات الحراريـــــة ...... شرح مبسط بالصور 
How Does A Heat Pump Work ,,,? 
دورات تدريبية فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ...... م / ابراهيم قشـــانه 
كيفية حساب أقطار مواسيرمياه التبريد 
ساعدوني 
ما مشكلة هدا المكيف 
همتكم ياشباب 
بحث عن كتابengineering ebook 
اهم المصطلحات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف 
لماذا نستخدم التبريد بالامتصاص بدلا من التبريد بالبخار المضغوط...شروط يجب ان تعلمها 
صمامات التمدد المستخدمة فى دوائر التبريد والتكييف شرح مبسط بالصور 
مجموعة من المهندسين المتخصيصين في التصميم و الاشراف و التنفيذ اليكتروميكانيكالelectro 
انـــــواع الصمامات وقطع التحكم المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكــييف 
انــواع - ممــيزات - وطرق توصيل انابيب النحــاس المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف 
برنامج بسيط ومفيد لحساب حمل التدفئة الحراري 
علاقة cfm &ton 
اى مشكلة فى الصيـــــــــانة __ فلنقف فى وجـة الطوفـــان 
مين يقدر يشرح كيفيه استخدام برنامج Elite soft ware 
السلام عليكم..انا عضو جديد في المنتدى 
حصريا: فقط في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (أعمال الصيانة مصورة) 
كم يساوي الطن بالامبير؟؟؟؟ 
الطرق العملية لفحص الضاغط كهربائياً 
علماء فى التكييف 
علماء فى التكييف 
ارجوا المساعدة 
مالمقصود ب-man -hour unit ؟ 
kitchen vent 
سوال سهل صعب جدا ( عدد الزعانف )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
موضوع للنقاش رقم 1 ( التكييف المركزي بإستخدام المياة المثلجة Chiller ) 
ممكن برنامج 
اقدم لكم اساسيات اعمال التكييف وارجو الدعاء للوالدين 
مستشفى حروق 
اضافة رطوبة 
تكييف الداتا سنتر Data Center cooling 
التخطــيط والمشـروعـــات 
تأكد من جهاز تكييف سيارتك قبل استخدامه 
مطلوب فنيين تكييف خبره وبدون بالاسكندريه 
برنامج رائع للخريطه السيكومتريه مهم لجميع مهندسي التكييف 
انتساب الى جامعة تكييف 
أخوكم محمد ابوخطوة عضو جديد في منتداكم الجميل 
دورتي التبريد والتدفئة في السبليت! 
لو سمحتم ساعدونى 
سؤال الى الساده المهندسينوارجوا المساعده للاهميه القصوى 
الى الاخ الصانع الاخوة لم يجيبوني عن هذا الموضوع اجبني انت 
سؤال مهم جدا وخاص لمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح 
رجاءا اطلعو على هذا الموضوع .. طريقة شحن اجهزة التكييف بالغاز 
خطورة استخدام الاوكسجين في دوائر التبريد 
مشاركة ولكن تحتاج الى تعديل من قبلكم 
لون الكمبريسور 
طلب جداول تبريد 
لو سمحتو ساعدوني 
حمل مخطط الدارة الكهربائية لغرف التبريد دارة التحكم +دارة الاستطاعة 
اشتركت معكم لتساعدونى فارجو منكم المساندة والمساعدة 
ملف جميل لتحويل الواحدات 
أريد مكتبة M&MAO Library الخاصة بالتبريد 
طلب 
سؤال طالماحيرني ....؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سوال خاص 
الى جميع خبراء كارير 
مهندس ميكانيك حديث التخرج يطلب عمل في الامارات 
ما هو أفضل برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحراريه ؟ 
نبذة عن مقايسات التبريد والتكييف 
موقع رائع !! علاقة T , S في مراحل الانضغاط 
اجزاء دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية 
Elite Software(chvac 
كتاب اكثر من رائع فى التكييييييييف خش وحمل وادعيلى 
اكبر مكتبه مواقع 
برامج هندسيه متخصصه(الجزء الثانى ) 
برامج هندسيه متخصصه(الجزء الأول) 
برامج هندسيه متخصصه 
"موضوع جديد" العطـــــل ايــه اعرفــه وقولنـــــــا عليـــــه 
سؤال لمهندسي الصيانه 
تصميم صالة رياضية للتزلج على الجليد 
شرح تكييف السيارة 
مشروع تخرج بعنوان : دراسة منظومة تكييف ( ماء – هواء ) ومقارنتها بمنظومة (ماء – ماء ) 
قريبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــا باذن الله 
Pump+valve 
الى جميع الاخوة الاعضاء 
ما المقصود بـ Lra بمواصفات الكمبرسور وكيف نستنتج منه بقية المواصفات 
للمتمرسين في مواضيع التبريد 
مقارنة dx و chilled water 
ارجوووووووووو المساعدددددددددده تكفون 
رشح الموضوع المفضل لديك للتثبيت في شهر يناير ! (قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء) 
لدي مشكلة في التدفئة المركزية بحاجة الى مساعدة من أعضاء المنتدى 
حساب كمية التبريد لمخزن 
كيف يمكن عمل test لغاز الفريون 
الى الخ العزيز الصانع 
ملف أكسل يحتوى على قائمة بكل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات 
متخصصون كارير 
الى خبراء باور 
سؤال لحاسبي الاحمال الحراريه 
الرجاء طلب خاص 
غاز R134غير فعال 
أريد طريقة دقيقة لحساب الأحمال الحرارية للمعدات الميكانيكية لاقدمها للاستشاري 
الدائرة الكهربية للشلر 
Retail Shops Airconditioning Design criteria 
ياجماعة الخير أريد كتاب فيه مسائل كثيره عن التبريد الأنضغاطى متعدد المراحل سواء عربىأ 
كتاب عن افران الهواء الحار الكهربائية 
ياجماعة الخير أريد هذا الكياب الأتى 
الرجاء لمن لديه خبره فاليساعدني 
مفتاح قاطع وقاية الضغط العالي و الضغط المنخفض 
التبريد واالتجميد باستخدام محلول البراين (Brine) موضوع جديد 
عرض تقديمى لريموت كنترول جهاز تكييف 
اللهم بلغت ( التبريد و التجميد ) 
Basic Refrigeration 
نبذة تاريخية عن التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
حسابات الحمل الحرارى للمبتدئين 
انواع المراوح المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف 
طلب برنامج لحسابات الحمل الحرارى دائم وليس تجريبى 
مركب التبريد R-134a 
الغسالات الامريكيه 
العيد الاضحى 
AUTOCAD ELECTRICAL 2008 + keygen 
تهنئه بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك 
التبريد و التجميد (3 ) 
التبريد و التجميد (2 )


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

التبريد والتجميد 
ما هو ال passive refrigeration 
koshy555************* 
مساعدة رجاءأ 
سؤال موجه إلى مشرفين القسم 
هام جداااا وعاجل ارجو المساعده فى غرف التبريد 
ساعدونى الله يكرمكم أى حاجة عن المبخرات 
دائرة متحركة من كاريير (مع الشكر للاخ احمد 1976) 
الرجاء المساعده من ذوى الخبره فى رفع الملفات 
سؤال عن أجور مهندسين التكييف فى الوطن العربى 
Basic Refrigeration 
جهاز كارير 
خبراء باور 
سؤال لو سمحتو: هل يمكن حساب Npsh لنظام تكييف مغلق, وكيف؟ 
السؤال عن طريقه عمل وحدات stulz unit 
اقطاربعض الانابيب بحسب السكيجول 
vsd 
سؤال 
أود أن أعرف طريقة العيار 
أرجو المساعدة 
متابعة لموضوع بعض الأعطال الشائعة لدارة التبريد في المكيفات 
أنابيب دارة التبريد 
الطاقه الكهربيه الازمه و الحمل الحرارى اللازمه للمتر المربع 
سؤال ضرورى 
التكييف الصييفى والشتوى 
ممكن المساعده من كل له القدره على المساعده 
Seasonal energy efficiency ratio 
وحدات التكييف المخفية 
غرف مجمدة باستخدام الامونيا 
معلومات وشرح عن الشلر 
سؤال حول حمل التبريد 
سؤال مهم 
بعض الأعطال الشائعة لدارة التبريد و طرق إصلاحها 
التحكم الكهري لمنظومات التكيف 
طلب كتاب عن cooling tower 
أرجو المساعدة فى بلوكات أوتوكاد فى مجال التكييف 
ياريت الاقى شرح لكيفيه عمل هيت لود كالكوليشن 
Air Handling Unit catalogue 
تصميم مواسير المياه 
تابع أخطاء فى موضوع تكييف السيارة 
معلومات بسيطة و هامة 
التحكم الكهري لمنظومات التكيف 
أخطاء فى موضوع تكييف السيارة 
سؤال طريف 
التبريد والتكييف هو عملية تحايل 
حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمستشفي 
Ashrae 62.1 
العلاقة بين BTU و m3/hr 
(( إسـتـشـارة عـاجـلـة بخصوص تركيب المكيفات )) 
الكود المصري للتحكم 
الكود المصري للتكييف 
الكود المصري للتبريد 
فريون جديد بالاسواق 
لمن كان لديه القدره 
سوال كهربائي تكييف 
طرق اختيار طلمبات التكييف 
طلب مساعدة "طول انابيب split system; و عوائق ذلك" 
مشاركه متواضعه جدا جدا جدا 
ممكن حذا يفيدني بمونتريال بروتكول 
مشاركة متواضعة جدا 
الى الاخ الصانع 
ساعدوني 
اريد المساعدة خلال هذا الأسبوع 
طلب مساعدة 
محاولات واقتراحات لتطوير القسم (معا" إلي التميز ) 
طلب بسيط جدا جدا 
احبتي ارجو الجواب وبالسرعة اذا امكن 
سؤال مهم جدا 
كتب الصيانة و إيجاد الأعطال في أجهزة التبريد و التكييف 
استفساار ارجو المساعده 
ارجو المساعدة 
دعوة لتنفيذ دائرة تبريد امتصاصية (امونيا - ماء) 
أرجو المساعدة فى مشروع التخرج 
شكر وتقدير 
ارجود الرد والجواب الصحيح 
ابعاد الدكت 
هام جدا جدا 
ارجو المساعدة 
تابع سلسله فيديو التبريد والتكييف بالانجليزي 
Inquiry @ HAP41 
طلب مساعده 
بشرى لجميع طلبة البكالوريوس 
أود أن أعمل فى مجال التكييف 
البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.20 لحساب الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating 
مرجع صغير 
Ihve?! 
مساعدة يا شباب عندي أختبار غداااااا 
الكباس الروتاري 
التبريد بالامتصاص 
إلى خبراء كارير 
فريون 12 و22 متى اكتشف ومتى يوقف العمل به ولماذا 
ماعظم معمل تبريد في الوجود 
مالفرق بين زيت ضاغط الثلاجه وزيت محرك السياره 
ما معنى الاحرف التاليهbtu/hr 
سوال عدد ملفات الضاغط المستعمل بالثلاجة 
طلب بسيط وياريت حد يعبرني 
فيديوهات تعليميه في التبريد والتكييف بالإنجليزي 
اساسيات التبريد 
موسوعة autocad 
السادة مشرفين هندسة التبريد والتكيف واعضاء المنتدى الكريم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

الى كل من يسكن في دولة الإمارات وخاصة ابو ظبي.. ارجو المساعدة 
أطلب مساعدة في غرف التبريد 
شباب والله اجوا المساعده في اقرب وقت الموضوع مهم جداً 
ارجو من المهندسين شرح ما يلى 
ثلاجات الامونيا 
الى الخبراء 
المروحة وانواعها 
المروحة وانواعها 
انواع شبكات مجاري الهواء 
اسامة 
نموذج لحسابات التكييف والتبريد 
سؤال بحاجه الى جوابه قبل يوم السبت رجاءا 
سؤال علمي واتمنى الاجابه عليه 
معلومات عن Two Stage Evaporative Cooler 
حمل الان مشروع تكييف مركزي كــــــــامل لشركة ادوية ( اتوكــــــــاد) 
الى من لديهم خبرة في fleunt 6.1 
اخوان ساعدوني ارجوكم 
احتاج مساعدة من الاخوة الافاضل.... 
it's not for you 
وين مشاركات الاخوة؟؟؟ 
AC standards 
ارجو الرد السريع لظروف طارئه 
رسومات المكيفات بجميع أنواعها 
استفسارعن كيفية الحصول على معلومات الطقس 
مواصفات نظام التكييف المناسبه 
Dwyer Air Velocity Meters 
الى المهندسين المختصين 
طلب خفيف من خبراء تحميل الكتب 
carrier compressores manual 
مقدمة عن ال Pumps 
الاخوة المهندسين اليكم Modulatin valve 3-way 
ما معنى هذه الوحدة F/hr ارجو الرد باسرع وقت 
آستفسار..! 
الضاغط (الكباس):- 
هام جدا 
مساعدة مستجعلة عن صالات التزلج المغلقة 
للخبراء في كهربة التكييف والتبريد 
مساعده ابي مواقع على كيف يتم تبريد ماء الخزان بالكويت 
سؤال تصميم جديد 
مشكلة مع برنامج بلوك لود-(كاريير) موبس معي مع كل الناس 
انواع وحدات التبريد وسعاتها 
الفرق بين Fcu وahu 
الاخوة المهندسين برنامج لجميع التحويلات الهندسية 
سؤال للمتخصصين بتكييف المستشفيات 
أرجو المساعدة 
السلام عليكم 
مميزات غاز الفريون وتفضيله على بقية الغازات في انظمة التبريد 
وظائف بعض اجزاء دورة التبريد 
مشكلة تسرب الأمونيا في وحدات التبريد ( توجد صورة) 
طلب مساعدة 
هذه بعض الرسومات الخاصه بمجارى الهواء وهى لمحطه كامله 
مواصفات صيانة وحدات التكييف 
الفرق بينAir separatorوAutomatic air vent 
كيفية تحديد نسبة الغار في الثلاجة 
تبريد خزان الماء 
ارجو مناقشة الفرق بينModulating valve & Actuator valve 
بعض التحويلات الهندسية الهامة 
اقدم لكم انواع الضواغط compressors 
جاهزين للمساعدة 
طلب كتب 
ارجو المسآعده... 
ممكن شرح مختصر نظام Bms ؟ 
برنامج رائع جدا لحساب الأنابيب الشعرية من شركة دانفوس 
ارجوا المساعدة 
تصميم المبادلات الحرارية 
برامج لحسابات الاحمال والدكتات 
طلب مساعده عاجل جدا 
سؤال عن طريقة تبريد صالات التزلج؟؟؟ 
التبريد بالطاقة الشمسية 
حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمخازن المجمدة والمبردة 
بيت الله 
Elite 
افيدوني اريد معرفة المواد التي يصنع منها مبرد السيارة 
الانسداد في الثلاجة 
وااامهندساه 
تحلية المياه بواسطة ال msf 
طلب مساعدة-متابعة وادارة المشاريع- 
الطائرات 
أريد معامل التوصيل الحراري للمواد 
حسابات المضخات 
بحث عن تطوير المكيف الصحراوي 
برنامج Solkane للتحميل 
سؤال حول الــــ district cooling 
اريد افتتاح محل لصيانة أجهزة التكييف المنزلية..ارجو مد يد العون 
شرح توصيل تكييف 3 فاز 
الملابس المكيفة 
طلب مساعدة في مخططات توزيع مجاري الهواء فى تكييف مركزي 
اختبار وصيانة وتشغيل اجهزة تكييف الهواء في السيارات 
معجزة القرآن في هندسة تكييف الهواء والتبريد 
مبردات الهواءالتبخيرية 
سؤال 
عاجل يا إخوان 
كل حاجة عن الكباسات 
ابحث عن كتاب smacna باللغة الفرنسية 
افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design 
افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design 
بسرعة ارجوكم 
الى من يعملون فى مجال التكييف المنزلى بكافه ماركاته وقدراته 
جميع تصميمات وحدات مناولة الهواء+المكونات الداخليه 
يااهل التبريد ارجوكم سااااااعودني 
دورة وقوانين التبريد 
ارجو المساعده في كيف البحث عن العتاد التبريدي 
Fire 
رجا المساعدة ممن لديهم الخبرة 
مساعدة فى انشاء مصنع ثلج 
التكييف المركزى الجزء الثانى 
كتاب عن التكييف المركزى الجزء الاول 
رجاءا ساعدوني :مستقبلي المهني والوظيفي في خطر الا اذا تدخلتم 
اريد كتب عن تكيييف السياره 
كيف افرق بين كباستور التقويم و كباستور التشغيل 
افيدونى جزاكم الله خير 
ساعدوني الله يرضى عليكم....... 
ارجو مساعدتي بسرعة ارجوكم يا جماعة الخير 
نظم ومعدات التكييف 
الكبير كبير (رسالة شكر) 
حساب الكميات 
ادارة مشاريع Hvac 
استعمال الطاقة في التكييف والتسخين 
كتاب قيم 
اريد استفسار غريب شويه 
ارجو منكم المساعدة افادكم الله 
الرجاء المساعدة من جميع اعضاء المنتدى 
موضوع شيق 
حساب total capacity لماكينة تكيف 
كتاب عن معامل صناعة الشلج 
اريد جواب 
موقع مفيد 
دعوه للتعارف على أعضاء المنتدى 
كتاب رائع عن التبريد والتكيييف باللغة العربية. 
سؤال عن التبريد المائي(الشيلر) 
صور لمنشأة للتبريد الصناعي بالغليكول (نوعين من الضواغط) 
حساب كمية التبريد لغرفة ( Btu) 
انا احضر لرسالة تخرج واريد مساعدة 
التكييف المركزى وانواعه 
مكيفات سبلت من siemens و Samsung ... لا خاب من استشار! 
استحلفكم بالله حد يجاوبنى على سؤالى مش صعب والله 
مبتدئ لديه سؤال 
الرجاء المساعده من مهندسى التبريد والتكييف 
التهوية 
احتاج مساعدتكم ضروري رجاء! 
أخطاء عزل الفايبرغلاس الأكثر شيوعاً 
مواد العزل للرطوبة 
تحسين معامل الاداء لدوره التكييف خاص اللمهندسين والمختصين 
كيف تحافظ على دوره تبريد سيارتك 
الرجاء مساعدتي من قبل أي زميل لديه أي من Softwares التالية الخاصة بالتبريد 
(ارجو التثبيت ) لو عندك اى سؤال عن مجال التكييف او التبريد اتفضل وانا جاهز للإجابه 
ما الفرق بين ??? 
طلب مساعدة رجاءمن المهندس على حسين 
مطلوب شريك ذو خبرة فى التبريد و التكيف ؟ 
سؤال مهم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا لي 
طلب نموذج معتمد للاختبارات 
نموذج معتمد للاختبارات 
مراحل تركيب تكييف السياره 
الرجاء طلبي لايمكن تاخيره 
كيفية حساب مساحة الجريلة 
يا جماعة الخير كيف تتم عملية الشحن 
Bms 
ياجماعة الخير هل هناك جهاز تفريغ وشحن يدوي -شحن الي 
ارجو المساعدة اجركم الله 
وحدات القياس الدولية 
كم هي المساحة اللازمة لسعة طن التكييف المركزي؟ 
كتاب جيب ودليل المعلومات لمصممي التكيف . 
توصيات لدراسه الماجستير 
طلب مساعدة عاجل جدا عن برنامج watercad 
ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على برنامجtecplot 
سؤال للمختصين بالتكييف المركزي مهم جدا وعاجل ؟؟؟ 
Manuales Chvac Software 
علاقة مهندس التكييف باعمال مقاومة الحريق واعمال المواسير 
سؤال مهمة لمهندسي التبريد والتكييف 
جهازسبلت نوع رويال 
الاجزاء الداخلية للضاغط المحكم القفل 
ثلاجه نوفروست نفسى اعرف ايه هو العييب 
فلاتر التكييف المركزى 
من يعرف عن suparhaet و sabcool يدخل 
ارجو النصح والمشورة من اهل الخبرة فى تبريد والتكيف ( السيارات ) 
العودة بعد انقطاع 
اكتشاف تسريب بغرفة تبريد 
طلب عاجل الرجاء المساعدة!!!!! 
قوانين التبريد 
مشكلة في السبيلت عندي 
URGENT , Please 
تعبئة مكيف السياره 
ياصايمين رمضان ردو علية ربنا يقبل صيامكم 
طلب ضروري !!! تبريد و تثليج 
مساعده عاجله 
موقع متميز و لكن نحتاج للباسوورد 
حصريا: فلاشات للتبريد الصناعي. والله لن تجدوها في مكان آخر 
جهاز كريرى كامبيوتر عندى مشكلا 
تبريد مصانع البوظه 
عاجل Planum 
تبادل التهاني بمناسبة الشهر الكريم 
فتحت محل لبيع اجهزت التكييف الشباك والسبلت الجداري والدولابي واريد النصائح 
ورقة اكسيل لحسابات الصاج مجرد ان تضع ابعاد الصا يحسب لك الوزن والمساحة 
بعض ملفات الباور بوينت في التكييف المركزي وتخص اكثر العاملين في الاغذية والادوية 
ارجو المساعده من مهندسى التبريد ضرورى 
الثلاجة المنزلية 
تحياتى الى المهندس العظيم /طة عيسى 
رجال شرفاء على الموقع وشهادة تقدير 
سؤال عن دراسة الماجستير 
مساعدة عاجلة من الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء 
اين النصيحة يامهندسين مصر 
لو عندك اى سؤال فى الثلاجه المنزليه او تكييف هواء السياره اتفضل 
استلام مشارييع التكييف 
يا جماعة ارجوكم ساعدوني ... انا بجد ضايعة 
هل من تاثير واضح اذا استعمل محرك قوته 20000 Btu مع دائرة تبريد تعمل بقوة 12000 
الالة الحاسبة الذكية تقوم بعمليات جبارة وكذلك رسم المعادلات Casio fx-9860 Emulater 
Drv 
كيف أحسب صرف المكيف من الكهرباء؟ 
حساب حمل التكيف لجامع 
موضوع مسروق من منتدانا الكريم 
عضو طموح 
طلب جداول ومخططات هندسه تكيف 
الى كل مهندسين وفنيين القسم 
الاستفسار عن اى اسئلة 
الى اهل الخبره فى مصر عوز اعرف مكان لشركه اتعلم فيها تبريد وتكييف على اعلى مستوى 
أرجوكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الدائرة الكهربية 
مساعدة عاجلة 
محتاج مساعدة ممن لديه خيرة في المجال التبريد والتكييف 
كل ما تحتاجه من مكونات الثلاجه المنزليه مع شرح كيفيه العمل 
مساعدة من الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء 
إلى خبراء Vrv 
يامهندسين التبريد 
Elite Software Rhvac v8.01.221 
اختبار وصيانه وتشغيل اجهزه تكييف السيارات وكل ماتحتاجه فى تكييف السياره 
حجم الثلاجة المنزلية - لتر -قدم 
حجم الثلاجة المنزلية - لتر -قدم 
قدرة المكيف 
الى كل المتخصصين شرح نظام التكييف فى الطائره 
أرجو المساعدة من جميع المهندسين الاعزاء 
نظام تبريد المياه بالامونيا 
كتاب اسمكنا لحساب الدكت وتفصيل الصاج 
Air & Water Balancing أريد المساعدة 
نظام الغازات الطبيه 
مخططات منظومات التبريد للابنيه الكبيره 
عام 2008 
جزاك الله خيراً 
E-books 
pdf 2 exe 
ShutdownXP Light 0.1 
autocad 2008 بروابط شغاله 
نظام الغازات الطبيه 
سلسلة Ashrea 1998 
كتاب في التكيف الوحدات المنفصلة بالعربي 
سلسلة Ashrea 1999 
ماذا تفعل لكى يخرج من التكييف هواء ذو رائحه معطره 
Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
Handbook of Heating Ventilation and Air Conditioning 
مبرد للبروسيسور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

الى كل المهندسين اريد شرح مفصل عن دائره التبريد بالامتصاص
lecture
lecture
Fundamentals of Heating, Ventilating, and Air-Conditioning
الى خبراء التكييف
حبيت اسئلكم
lecture
تركيب مكيف الهواء
سلسلة Ashrea 2000
مبادئ التكييف
Air Handling Unit
سؤال عااااااااااااجل
ارجو منكم المساعدة للضرورة
ارجو منكم المساعدة للضرورة
Portable AutoCAD 2008
البرنامج الخطير Elite و تحية لأبو ياسر
الدائره المكانيكيه والكهربائيه لغرفه التبريد الصناعيه
ارجووووكم ساعدوني للضرورة
استشارة فى التكييف
هل تشغيل المكيفات يضمن تبديل الهواء و مستوى الاكسجين؟
مواصفات مضخه منضومه الجلر
طلب برنامج حساب حمل التدفئة
كيف يمكن حساب كمية مياة التصريف الدرين
اطلب رايكم الفني في مزج frish air مع الهواء الراجع
ممكن المساعدة
هذا كتاااب اشري للسنه 1999
لماذا تقل كفائة التكييف في السيارة اثناء وقوفها؟؟
كيفية إختيار عنوان البحث أو رسالة الماجستير ؟؟؟
الى الاخوه المهندسين
نظام التكييف في المباني العاليه مثل الفيصليه والمملكه مثلاً ؟؟؟؟
استفسار
شرح فواصل الزيت (oil Separator)
مقدمه عن التبريد وتكيف الهواء
كيف اتعلم طريقة اصلاح التكييفات المنزلية بجميع انواعها
للمختصين ... فقط
يا شباب احتاج الى مخططات
Split unit
ضواغط copeland
الثلاجات التي تعمل بالغاز والكهرباء
سؤال عن الكارتة
مبرك المحرك
كيف يتم حساب غرف التبريد
عضو جديد في المنتدى وأحتاج مساعده ضروري !؟
pressure switch
دورات فى تصميم منظومات التكييف
مساعدة فى الأوتوكاد
من تنفيذي انا في بيتي لايوجد مقاول
تهويه نفق
ســــــــــــــــــــؤال جامد جداً
مين عنده معلومه يرد عليا بالله
طلب مساعدة رجااااااااااااااااااااااء
مقدمة في التكييف
مخططات ابنيه
ارجو المساعده
كل من يعرف علي الساوتر يدخل
ارجو المساعدة
عدد الاشخاص الداخل في حساب الحمل الحراري للمباني السكنية
كتاب اشرى للسنة 1997
التكييف والتدفئه بدون استخدام انواع الطاقات الموجوده الغير متجدده
توقفت الوحدة الخارجية بشكل مفاجئ !!!
تمديدات الغازات الطبيه
حساب الضياعات
مساعدة
لابد من مشاركة الجميع في هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة
نرجو من خبراء التكييف فقط القاء نظرة على هذا العطل
أرجو المرور لدقيقة واحدة فقط وخاصة المشرفين
[طلب]تكيف و تبريد المسابح
الملف الثاني
الملف الاول
الدخول للجميع لايتركز على شخص معين
ملف صغير بس مفيد لحسابات الحمل التبريدي
مساعدة من فضلكم يا إخوان
?what we mean byFouling Factors
Fouling Factor?
كتب اشرى وبرامج الاحمال للي يبغاها
عمل pump down
vessel
مواد العزل في غرف التبريد
تصاميم انابيب التبريد
Taco Program For Design (HEX&PUMP&....etc).try it
اخواني المهندسين الكرام ارجو الافادة ولكم من الدعاء بالسعادة
ارجوا المساعدة.. ما هيَ أعلى ضغوطات في غاز 12 على كمبريسر 15 طن
اود السؤال عن cfm
النشادر
سؤال عن الفرق بين الفريونات
برنامج الاتوكاد
سوءال عن... الشروط المطلوبة لتركيب مكيف قطعتين
برنامج تحويل وحدات
SMACNA duct inspection
استكمال لما سبق
صورعن لبراج التبريد
سؤال للمتخصصين .... زادكم الله علما .
أعمال التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء-المواصفات التعاقدية السعودية
unit's Eng: Ibrahim kshanh
سؤال في تصميم الدكت
The Psychrometric Chart
Ultraviolet Lighting at the A/C coil Eng: Ibrahim kshanh
حافظ على صحتك اثناء التعامل مع انظمة التبريد والتكييف
موضوع جميل فى Chiller Plant Design
chilled water skm .co م/علي أبو طويلة
skm co. ac . chiller catalouge م/علي أبو طويلة
برامج kotza رجاءا.........
District Cooling
من م/علي أبو طويلة للشباب الطيبة
صدقوني حتعجبكم ... م/علي أبو طويلة
التحويل بن الوحدات المختلفة
كيفية استخدام شريط ادوات اعداد موضوع جديد بالمنتدى
عطل في مروحة مكيف وإليكم الأعراض (خبراء lennox )
ارجو المساعده
معلومات خفيفة ولزيزة وحلوة م/علي حسن أبو طويلة
برنامجAide PDF to DXF Converter v5.1 incl patch-icu by ChingLiu
الى مهندسي التكييف ارجو الرد بسرعة
من من الاخوة الكرام لديه المخطط الكهريائي للمكيف المركزي aermec
كيف يتم عمل تهويه للادوار البدروم
اهداء الى كل من يهتم بال chiller .. م/علي أبو طويلة
اهداء الى كل من يهتم بال chiller .. م/علي أبو طويلة
الى خبراء التكييف
مساعده في مشروع عن تكيف السياره
كيف تعمل اجهزة تبريد المنازل
ممكن خريطة مع الشرح للمبخر
حساب الحمل الحراري
إلى المتخصصين في التكييف فقط
مساعدة ضرووووورية
كتب فى التكييف و التبريد و برامج
الارتفاع المطلوب لغرف تخزين الخضار والفواكة
اريد كتب فى التكييف بس الرابط يكون جيد
موضوع مطروح للنقاش
سؤال عن الفليكسيبل دكت
Manem2004
الامارات العربية المتحدة
الامارات العربية المتحدة
أبحث عن برنامج Refribase
ممكن شرح عطلات مبخر السبلت
ممكن شرح عطلات مبخر السبلت
شرح برامج توزيع الاحمال واحجام الدكتات
عندي مكيف اسبليت ينت ممكن حد يعلمنا
سؤال عن الثلاجه
كم سؤال عن الكومبريسر بالمكيف
طلب ضروري جدا"
I need Heat Exchanger Specification
لوسمحتم حد عنده رسومات اتوكاد لمنظومة توزيع الهواء(ducts) في التكييف لاي مكان في مصر
help me to get acomplete design for cooling coil
Bms
سؤال
الى الاخ المهندس الكويتي
ارجو المساعده من اهل الخبره؟؟؟
دارة المكيف ذو المبخرين على المخطط (log P-h)
الى الاخ ductlator و المهندس الكويتى
عاجل
مصنع ثلج


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم معلومات مفصلة عن ال VAV. Box 
صناعة مكيف تشيلر بسيط 
معلومات هامة جدا عن قدرة الضاغط واختيار جهاز التكييف 
برنامج شركة يورك لحساب الاحمال الحرارية 
مخطط لوحة التحكم لمكيف شباك كارير 
معرض صور للتكيف 
أرجوا المساعدة 
حساب قدره الضاغط بالحصان 
فلاش مفيد لاهل التبريد 
ارجو المساعة من الاخوة المهندسين 
سؤال حيرني ,المساعدة بلييييز 
مشكلة فى الثلاجه 
ملتقى خبرات تصميم التكييف المركزى 
دروس تعليميه لبرامج هندسه التكيييف والتبريد 
Induction system 
Case studies 
Softwares For Palm handheld (PDA) 
... سؤال يبحث عن اجابة ( طبعا في التبريد ) فهل من مجيب ؟!! 
لمن يهمه الامر 
جهاز تكييف السيارة 
طلب مهندس 
HVAC system For Universities 
عطل فى جهاز كارير شباك 
ممكن مساعدة بشيلر التبريد 
كيف يتم اختيار برج التبريد المناسب 
سؤال هام فى نظام التكييف الاسبليت 
ارجو مساعدة الزملاء 
أرجو من الزملاء المساعدة 
جهاز متكامل للشحن والتفريغ امريكي 
مخططات هندسيه لمشروع تكييف وتدفئه لمبنى 
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد هذا الكتاب 
اريد رأيكم 
كيفية صيانه مكيف السياره 
اتجاه دوران محرك الجلر 
مشكلة ارتفاع درجة الكوندنسر فى تكييف مركزى -- ارجو المساعدة 
ما هي سيئات الفليكسيبل دكت (flexible duct ) 
رد على اخى BObstream تحديد الضغد ودرجة الحرارة 
اول يوم لمؤتمر الأشرى 
تمديدات الغازات الطبييه 
المرطب 
مجموعة رائعة من كتب التكييفtorrent 
الى خبراء كارير 
ماهي إمكانية عمل دكت ذو مقطع مثلث 
المساعدة سريعا يا خبراء فى المشروع 
الى خبراء التبريد 
غداً افتتاح مؤتمر الأشرى بالقاهرة 22-24/6/2007 
سؤال هام الى مهندسي التكييف او الى المهندس مصطفى 
test du frigoriste en français 
الى الاعضاء في المنتدى 
مساعدة 
طرق الضبط للتكيف المركزي T.a.bأرجو مساعة مشرفينا 
صيانة التكييف المركزى 
اجزاء المحرك 
استعمال فريون 22 بدلا R 407 C 
chiller pump connection 
كتاب...Heating,Ventilation and Air Conditioning 
مهندسي التكييف سؤال 
التعارف عن قرب 
المحركات الحرارية تعريفها و أنواعها 
المحركات الحرارية تعريفها و أنواعها 
الصيانة الوقائية لحاسوبك الشخصي تجنبك الكثير من الخسائر 
الصيانة الوقائية لحاسوبك الشخصي تجنبك الكثير من الخسائر 
ما هي الطاقة 
طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربية 
طلب مساعدة للحصول على مرجع في التبريد 
افيدوني جزاكم الله خير 
حمل التبريد 
DISTRICT heating and cooling 
سؤال للاستاذ احمد عفيفى وللاخوه المهندسين 
بعض الاسئله في التبريد اريد جوابها 
سؤال عن تكييف السيارات 
Piping Systems & Pipeline: ASME Code Simplified 
تكفوووووون ابي الفزعه 
الى جميع مهندسي التكييف او الى المهندس مصطفى 
طلب مساعدة 
خاص فقط بالمهندسين الاردنيين 
ارجو المساعدة 
Managing Indoor Air Quality, Third Edition 
Industrial Refrigeration Handbook 
طريقة كتابة البحوث و التقارير !! 
كتاب المودرن رفرجريشن 
أرجو المساعدة في بعض المعلومات وشكرا 
ارجو المساعدة فى كيفيةصيانة اجهزة التكييف المركزى 
لدى مشكلة فى المكيف 
طلب شرح عمل chillr 
كمبريسور المكيف 
طلب مساعدة في مكيف السيارة 
ثلاث برامج تصميم انابيب ودكت وسيكرومتري تحفة من أخوكم ductlator 
الدارة الميكانيكية والكهربائية للمكيف المتنقل (( مرفق )) 
Ashrae Fundamentals 2005 
من فضلكم عايز كتب عن التشيلر وطريقة تركيبها في المواقع 
دورات تبريد تستخدم الco2 
الى خبراء كارير 
كيفية عمل جهاز تكييف كهربى للسيارة 
HVAC Equations, Data and Rules of Thumb BOOk 
CoolTools Chilled Water Plant 
Advanced Variable Air Volume Design Guide 
الى خبراء التبريد و التكيف 
مساعدة 
HVAC Pump Handbook)


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

Energy-Saving (Heat Pump Systems) 
موضوع مهم (( غسالة الهواء )) 
جهاز صناعة مكعبات الثلج 
خزن العرض المبردة 
المجمدات الرأسية والصندوقية 
اشرى بمصر 
معاهد الخبرة 
Duct Sizer 
عندك سؤال فى كيفية تصنيع و تركيب كل من أتفضل أسأل 
من عنده شرح بالصور لدائرة التبريد 
ارجووووووو المساعده 
أرجو المساعدة من اهل الخبره 
الى كل من لدية سؤال في Chillers هنا بإن الله تجد الاجابة >>> !! 
little programe learning but in french 
طلب من كل الإخوه المهندسين 
الى كـــــل مهندسى التكييف 
هل بالامكان تحويل المكيف المتحرك الى مكيف مجزأ ؟ 
HVAC Solution Software from TACO 
Terminal Regulated Air Volume (TRAV) Systems 
طلب صور للتكييف المركزي 
Heat Exchanger 
احجية اليوم 
الامونيا 
انواع ال chillers 
AHU builder Software/Carrier 
مهم 
HVAC system design hand book 
variable speed pumps 
pump selection 
سؤال لأهل الخبره واتمنى المساعده 
شكر خاص الى coco 
م الكويتي, م أحمد سلامة , م Nc 
الصمامات الكهرطيسية 
Underfloor Heating 
Using CHP Systems In Commercial Buildings 
Design Issues of Variable Chilled Water Flow-Through Chillers 
طلب مساعده لو تكرمتو 
كتاوج شركة كوك لحساب الأحمال واختيار المراوح واشياء اخرى كثيرة 
Direct Digital Control Fundamentals 
An Energy Comparison Of A Loop Chiller 
Psychrometric Software 
رسالةإلى أخي المهندس الكويتي أو أخي Ductlator 
افكار جديدة لمشاريع تكييف وتبريد وغير مكلفة جدا 
نداء الى المشرفين او اعضائنا الكرام 
أيهم أفضل المكيف المركزي ام السبيلت لتكيف فله؟ 
تبريد غرف السيرفرات 
طلب مساعدة عاجلة جدا 
اعطال الثلاجة الباب الواحد والبابين 
"Modern Refigeration and Air Conditioning" 
HVAC design manual for Hospitals 
مطلوب رقم 1الكود الاردني....... 
المراسلات التجاريه 
اتمنى ان اجد مطلبي لاني تعبت من البحث 
مساعدة من مشرفين المنتدى في الثلاجات الالكترونية 
مخططات التدفئه 
Design Brief for HVAC 
افكار جديدة لمشاريع تكييف وتبريد وغير مكلفة جدا 
المشكله والحل 
مشكلة 
وحدة مناولة الهواء اكبر من مولدات الكهرباء شي غير طبيعي 
مبردات الماء 
وحدات التكييف المجمعة ذات وحدات التكثيف 
المكيفات المجزءه 
Fire and Smoke Dampers 
Ventilation And Cooling Guide Book 
Heating System And Control Book 
Hvac Control Book 
كيف يتم حساب ضغط الدنابر 
Linear Slot Diffuser 
ارجو المساعدة (مطلوب بلوكات لمضخات) 
طلب مساعده عن الانابيب Pvc لبرك السباحه 
ارجو المساعده العاجله في مشروع تخرجي 
بعض عناوين كتب التكييف والتبريد 
تبريد السيارة !!!!!!!!!!! تبريد السيارة !!!!!!!!!تبريد السيارة !!!!!!تبريد السيارة 
دراسة الكسب الحراري للنوافذ المظللة 
رجاء برنامج كاريير لحساب الاحمال الحراريه وشرح للاحمال الحراريه 
رجاء المساعدة ارجوكم..........للاهمية 
اضخم ماكينات التكييف في العالم 
المكيف الصحراوي 
دارة التكييف بالسيارة بشكل مفصل 
طلب:: بحث عن صناعة التبريد والتكييف 
please 
شرح مختصر لدائرة التبريد بالإمتصاص 
تعيين الضغط الإستاتيكى لمن يسأل من ductlator 
كيف يحسب الضغط الاستاتيكي والديناميكي 
أرجوووووووووكم حد يسااااااااعدنى انا ضايع 
أسس و متطلبات بناء شركة تكييف مركزي ناجحة 
plunum 
الرجاء المساعدة 
انفجار في coldbox مصنع الاكسيجين 
أرجو المساعدة 
الاجهزة 
امثله تصاميم تكيف دكت وانابيب 
لماذا المــــنتدى أم الأعــــــضاء !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ارجو التكرم بالمساعده 
الى كل مهندس تبريد وتكيف ارجو المساعدة 
إخواني إلحقوني بالرد بسرعة رسالة خطأ E5 
الأعلى في الاستهلاك؟ 
للمهتمين بكمبريسور مكيف السيارة 
عطل محيرنى 
عملية التفريغ في الاسبلت ينت 
ساعدوني بليز الله يوفقكم جميعاً 
معلومة هامة جدا لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف لمنع الإحراج 
معلومة هامة جدا لكل مهندسى التبريد والتكييف لمنع الإحراج 
هااام أرجو من المهندسين أن يساعدووني ! 
coolpack 
السلام عليكم 
سوال ممكن الاخوة يردوا علي باقرب وقت 
مساعه لو سمحتوا 
السلام عليكم ممكن سؤال 
برنامج Load Express 
دراسة على كيفية اختبار الأجزاء الكهربائية في اجهزة التبريد والتكييف 
أخوتي الاعزاء أرجو المساعدة للمواصفات الخاصة بالمستشفيات 
your help is appriciated 
ارجو المساعدة 
سؤال مهم عن الهاي برشر و اللو برشر 
نــدآء أستــغــاثه لجميع مهندسين التكييف ؟ اسئله محيرهـ جدآ 
دراسة على التكييف المركزي ( موضوع متجدد ) 
قبل البدء في عملية الصيانة ( تمهيد قبل البدء لدورة صيانة متقدمة ) 
لمحة على وسائط التبريد 
اضافة مصطلحات جديدة للتبريد والتكييف 
استفسار عن افضل شركة chillers 
أرجو المساعدة يا أهل الخبرة 
ارجو المساعده ؟؟؟ 
ممكن مساعده 
مشاكل الضاغط 
الاشعاع الحراري 
بدي صور مشعات ومراجل 
الرجاء المساعدة ضروري 
كتاب US Army Refrigeration and air conditioning 
district cooling في الامارات المتحدة 
برنامج هندسي مفيد جدا للتصميم 
إختبار مواسير الكوللر بالشيلر 
أرجو مساعدتي في الإجابة على الأسئله 
power ولا تبريد وتكيف لذوي الخبرة 
ارجوا المساعدة م. عبد المنعم 
chillers 
طلب برنامج frilog 3.0 
الي من كفاءة في مجال التبريد كيف يتم حساب طول مواسير دائرة التبريد ؟ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
Hap 2.40, Block load طلب 
يشرفني الانضمام لكم 
أرجوا التوضيح 
split unit 
طلب مساعده 
كيفية شحن الغاز للمكيف سبلت يونت 
بغداد 
district cooling 
أرجو المساعدة 
district cooling


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

أتمنى الحصـــول على مواصفات أعمال التكييف .... أرجو المساعدة 
الفريون 
لعبة في التكييف 
(الشلر) 
موقع لف ما طور ثلا جه 10 قاد م 
الرجاء المساعده في دراسة ..... 
الصمام العاكس لدورة التبريد 
ابي شرح للتبريد بالامتصاص 
إلى كل الإعضاء 
نظام الــ D X 
ارجوا مساعدتي 
استشارة في حساب حمل التكييف 
اطلب موقع لى لف الماطور 10قدم للثلا جه 
موقع لف ما طور ثلا جه 10 قاد م 
دورة Retscreen 
عضو جديد 
محاضره ب power point للتكييف 
موقع تبر يد وتكيف منفضلقم لوسمحتم 
عاوزموقع للتبريد والتكيف مهم جدن 
مكتبة رائعة 
ISO 9001: 2000 Quality Management System Design 
Control 
نصائح مهمة لكل من لدية مقابلة عمل !! 
Geothermal system 
مجموعة فيديوهات وحدات تبريد من معمل كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية 
tips for refrigerant piping 
selecting valves 
هام و اريد المساعدة 
هام و اريد المساعدة 
من فضلكم سأعدوني حول المخططات الكهربائية لمبردات النواقل و الحفلات 
سوال رجاء مستعجل 
رجل اعمال 
Ari 550 
هل مكيف الهواء يقلل من الرطوبة؟ 
اريد مساعد في مشروع تبريد المعالج بالمياء الله يعطيكم العافية 
هام : امتحانات ال IQ لو عندك Interview ضرورى لكل مهندس 
اجهزة مكعبات الثلج 
Sizing VAV 
موقع فيه مجموعة ضخمة من الكتب الهندسية 
طرق استعذاب ماء البحر للبحث والتطور http://www.0555901305.com/ 
Shock and Vibration Handbook 
Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 
Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook 
rules of thumb book 
Hvac Control 
السلاموا عليكواااااااااااا 
ارجو المساعدة يا اخوتي 
مساعده لمهندس كهرباء 
Natural Gas Consumption 
نداء الى اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة ارجوارجو من الاخوة الاشقاء مساعدتى فى مشروع التخرج وهو 
Acoustic Calculation of Ventilation Systems 
Space Air Distribution using Grills & Diffusers 
Space Air Distribution using Grills & Diffusers 
Space Air Distribution using Grills & Diffusers 
Space Air Distribution using Grills & Diffusers 
Converting kW/ton to COP or EER 
Loren Cook Book 
عاجل جدا 
ارجو المساعدة فى مشروع التخرج وهو عن غرف التبريد 
district cooling 
المكيف الصحراوي 
الاشارات الميكانيكية في القرآن الكريم 
duct design courses 
استفسار 
ياجماعة الي يعرف مكان تدريب لمهندسين على التبريد والتكييف لوجه الله 
هام: اكبر قاموس في العالم جميع التخصصات وجميع اللغات 
Tmbh 
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله وينكم اهل الغيره 
هاااااااااااااااام ويرجى عدم التطنيـــــــــــــــش 
مستعجل وهم وضروري ورجاء عدم التطنيـــــــــــــــــــــش 
دراسة مشروع انشاء وحدة خزن و حفظ و تبريد مواد غذائيه من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام 
دراسة مشروع انشاء وحدة خزن و حفظ و تبريد مواد غذائيه من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام 
طارد الهواءمستعجل رجاء 
هااااااااام جدا يا جماعه اريد منكم مساعده مستعجله هذه ثاني مره اطلبها منكم لا تخذلوني 
هااااااااام جدا يا جماعه اريد منكم مساعده مستعجله هذه ثاني مره اطلبها منكم لا تخذلوني 
ارجو المساعده من اخوني واساتذتي المهندسين ضروري جداً 
هل يوجد 
اريد المساعده 
اسس التبريد 
رموز ومصطلحات احتاج معرفتها 
التدفئة بالماء الساخن للمبتدئين و المهندسين الجدد كيفية عمل النظام 
التدفئة بالماء الساخن للمبتدئين و المهندسين الجدد كيفية عمل النظام 
RETScreen 
كيف يعمل مكيف الهواء؟ 
ما هي الشهادات الدولية المطلوبة لانظمة التكييف ؟ 
ابراج التبريد tower cooling 
Hitachi 
اريد المساعده ماهي انواع الاعطاب في الثلاجه المنزليه 
استخدام البلازما في التكييف . 
ماهو افضل للتكييف فى الفلة المركزى ام لسبليت 
كيف يتم حساب الحمل الحراري ل skylight 
خدمة بسيطة ولكنها مهمة اتمني المساعدة 
ارجوا المساعدة في ايجاد الرابط ضرووووي جدا 
اللوحة الكهربائية في التدفئة بالماء الساخن من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 
العنصر الثالث بالتدفئة بالماء الساخن من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 
العنصر الثالث بالتدفئة بالماء الساخن من الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 
اريد مساعده منكم 
ارجو المساعدة 
التدفئه المركزية بالماء الساخن هذه المشاركة من الخبره للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 
التدفئه المركزية بالماء الساخن


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة يا مهندسين 
طـــلب ضرورررررررري ... 
أرجو المساعدة بأسرع مايمكن (مطلوب برنامج coolcat من شركة danfoss 
عرض لطرق الصيانة من إعدادى اتمنى انيفيد 
للمهتمين بأنظمة التبريد بالإمتصاصAbsorption systems 
خرائط الفريونات من سولكان 
برنامج لخرائط الفريونات وأسألكم الدعاء 
مشروع ابراج التبريد 
ضروري لكل مهندس تكييف جدا جدا جدا 
لمواد المطلوبة لتنفيذ شبكة تدفئه مركزيه وفقا للمواصفات العالمية 
بحث تطوير المنتج 
برنامج تحويلات 
الحراقات وحدة الاشتعال في التدفئة المركزيه كل ما يلزم 
تصنع قوالب ثلج 
المسابحpiscine 
شرح تفصيلي عن وحدة الاشتعال في التدفئة المركزية Burnerالحراق 
ارجو المساعده 
مامعنى اختلاف درجات الحرارة المكافئ 
ماهو اختلاف درجات الحرارة المكافئ 
محاضرات في الاوتوكاد2006 بالعربي 
ارجو المساعده؟!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ارجو المساعدة في تكييف الطائرة 
فحص مجاري الهواء بعد التركيب 
الرجاء الرد 
اخوانى المهندسين 
رسالة الى الأخ المتكامل 
من لديه تفسير 
أرجو الأفادة عن صالات التزلج على الجليد 
مساعدة في إنشاء مبني للتبريد(تبريد خضار /بطاطس) 
هل تعلم من اول من استخدم التكييف المركزي بالهواء الساخن و البارد و المكييف الصحراوي 
اعضاء المنتدى 
أحتاج الى مساعدة 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد ان ادخل هندسة 
الرجاء الدخوووووول.. مفاجأه حلوة جدا ليكم 
help me please 
انا مهندس تبريد جاهز للمساعده بماده التبريد 
ارجو المساعدة 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجوا المساعده باسرع وقت ممكن 
ارجو المساعدة 
أطلب كتاب nfpa 
Audel HVAC Fundamentals, Heating Systems, Furnaces and Boilers, 
HVAC Water Chillers and Cooling Towers: Fundamentals, Application, and Operation 
Smacna HVAC Duct Construction Standards 
هااااام جداا أرجو الإجابة على هذا السؤال لذوي الخبرة وسوف اكون لكم من الشاكرين 
السلام عليــــكم  
ventilation of refrigeration room 
ملاحظه مهمه جدا 
ساعدوني بأسرع ما يمكن ياإخوان 
هام جدا 
ملاحظة 
اخواني ارجو المساعده ... باسرع وقت 
ممكن تلبولى طلبى من فضلك 
ASHRAE Handbook 2001,2005 
مهي الأعملية اللكي أحول فريون للمبرد 
أغيثونا 
ابحث عن كتالوجات وحدات شارب الجديدة 
إلى كل مهندسين التكييف والتبريد خريجين اوكرانيا او التحاد السوفييتي سابقا 
كتاب جديد بعنوان Hvac Control Operation & Maintenance 
كتاب جديد بعنوان Hvac Control Operation & Maintenance 
كيفية اختيار الأجهزة والمعدات التي ستدخل من ضمن تركيب أنظمة التكييف 
مساعدة 
ياريت حدا يساعد 
هدية لكل مهندسي التبريد - موقع رائع عن أسس التبريد 
سؤال عن ال Refrigeration Muffler 
آسف 
طلب مستعجل 
ممكن التدفئة المركزية بكل جوانبها 
كتب في التكيف والتبريد 
ارجو مساعدتي عن وسيط التبريد ضروري جدااا 
معلومات عن التهوية و التبريد الطبيعي 
تصميم مخزن تجميد 
التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية 
برنامج تحويل الوحدات الفزيائية 
تصميم fire fighting pipes 
تصميم مصنع ثلج با لامونيا 
هل من مجيب 
Building Thermal Load Calculation 
اعطال المكيف ذات القطعتين 
جداول توضح (conductivity&density)لمواد البناء 
حصريا!!!كتاب تعليم Autocad 2007 من Autodesk 
اسئلة رجاء 
جداول التكييف 
ارجو المساعده 
غازات طبية 
المضخة الحرارية 
أبحث عن مركز تدريب أرجو المساعدة 
أرجو المساعدة يا إخواني 
Salad Bar / Salad Buffet 
التكييف المركزى 
حساب قطر الانابيب 
ابي رايكم ياليت 
هواء الشارع أنظف من الهواء داخل السيارة 
building load calculation 
building load calculation 
تشلر 
موضوع هام 
مطلوب مهندس تصميم تبريد وتكييف 
مساعده في حساب قدره التكيف 
هذا الكتاب اعجبني 
Hitachi 
ارجو المساعده 
اشهر برامج حساب الاحمال!!! 
يا اخواني ارجوا المساعدة كيف يتم حساب طول مواسير التبريد ؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن مساعدة 
اتمنى ان اجد الاهتمام من الجميع ******مهم****** 
help 
ماهي طريقة حساب سعة التبريد الفعلية؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو المساعده من ذوي الخبره 
ارجو المساعده من ذوي الخبره 
كيفية ازالة رائحة الحريق من وحدة التكييف 
الي كل من لدية الخبرة ارجو المساعد 
حساب أحمال التبريد لهذا المبنى 
Expansion tank 
Hvac Design Manual 
الى مهندسى تصميم التكييف 
طلب شرح Autocad لرسم مجاري الهواء 
كيف يتم حساب اطوال المواسير 
الى هندسة التكييف والتبريد ؟؟مهم؟؟ 
طلب وارجو الرد عليه 
important 
م/ أحمد عفيفي سلامه - مشرف قسم الميكانيكا 
ارجو مشاركتم في هذا الاستبيان عن التكييف والتبريد 
ASHRAE-std62-1999 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.alknai************* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.alknai************* 
معجزة احد المبرمجين العرب لغز عجز بيل جيتس عن حله 
برنامج Channelflow هو احد برامج CFD 
مجموعة برامج Carmel 
ياشباب اخوكم متورط ومحتاج مساعدتكم 
طلب من المهندسين المشرفين 
الفرق بينك وبين رئيسك بالعمل 
مخططات لحسابات ابعاد الدكتات للمباني 
معلومات عن burners 
بحاجة الى كتب باللغة الفرنسية لو سمحتم 
عملية التفريغ والشحن في وحدات التكيف 
تنظيف الدارة التكييف مع نبذة عن وسيط التبريد (r11) 
ياريت المساعده 
Fire Fighting Specifications???? 
رجاااااااااااااااااء عاجل 
ممكن الخريطة السيكرومترية للهواء 
الجداول 
برنامج خاص لحساب حجم خزانات المازوت و الوراجل و توابعهما 
غرف التبريد 
موقع لانشاء HVAC Control Diagram 
control single line diagrams 
Special request of engineers 
نرجومنكم المساعدة في تحديد درجات الحرارة لمشروعنا 
تركيب المكيف في سوريا 
*** النوافذ المبتلة بديل المكيفات!! ***


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

طريقة مبتكرة لري المزروعات من مياه المكيفات 
اجهزه تقنيه خاصه بالتبريد لشركة Refco 
أعمال التكيف (الي كل مهندسين التبريد والتكيف) 
أساسيات أعمال التكييف 
حصريا كتاب في انتقال الحراره بالحمل Heat Convection 
الحق قبل مايعقل ياجدعان 
صوره لملك جمال العالم 
شرح مفصل باللغة العربية الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز الشباك (ادخل شوف) 
Haynes Automotive Heating & Air Conditioning Systems Manual 
Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 
مجموعه كتب جمده في التبريد والتكيف 
CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering 
CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering 
مجاري الهواء 
check fig. 
كتب قيمة في كل التخصصات (اكبر مكتبة هندسية) 
اخطاء شائعة 
HVAC Systems Design Handbook 
HVAC Testing, Adjusting, and Balancing 
خدمه ياشباب 
standard 62 
طلب سريل نبر لبرنامجe-cat برنامج تكييف 
اسئلة رجاء 
انضمام 
دورة التبريد نبذه بسيطـــه 
10 أسباب تعمل علي إحتراق الضواغط 
اطلب الجداول الخاصة بالتكييف 
رجاء حل هذة المشكله 
إلى أصحاب الخبرة العملية في التكييف ممكن المقاولين أو الاستشاريين 
كيفيه أختيار القياس المناسب لشبابيك الدفع والسحب في منظومات التبريد 
العربي يشارك 
اريد المساعدة من اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة 
boiling and dew point 
الى الخبراء في تصميم المستشفيات 
مقدمة لكيفية انتقال الحرارة في الأوساط المسامية 
استفسار عن انواع الاختبارات و الكيفيه لكا الاعمال الخاصه بالتكييف و الصحي و الحريق ؟ 
تصميم محطات التبريد المركزية 
لوسمحتوا ساعدوني يااخوان 
طلب مساعده لبحث حول ابراج التبريد 
المكيفات الأسبلت 
جميع انواع التكييف 
الى السادة الشرفين سوال رجاء 
heat transfer انتقال الحرارة !! موضوع جديد عسى ان يكون مفيد 
السلام عليكم 
سؤال الاذكياء فقط 
ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا 
رجاء اخوانى المهندسين برنمج للدوائر الكهربيه وشكرا لمجهدكو 
احتاج الى نصيحة الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة 
ارجو المساعد في الثلاجه بالطاقه الشمسية 
هام جداً 
أرجوا الإادة سريعاً 
المستقبل الوظيفي لمهندس التبريد 
كيفية اختيار مراوح الشفط 
Carmel Duct Design V 6 
برنامج تحويلات صغير جدا ولا يحاتج الى تعريف 
انا في سنة التخرج و موضوعي هو apsorption و ارحو منكم المساعدة 
أرجوا الإفادة 
مخبر مكعبات الثلج ( لطلاب المدارس المهنية في جميع الاقطار العربية ) الجزء الثاني 
مخبر مكعبات الثلج ( لطلاب المدارس المهنية في جميع الاقطار العربية ) الجزء الاول 
الرجاء من الجميع الدخول الى هنا 
المكييف المجزأ 
اجهزة التكييف 
التكييف الشتوي 
التكييف الصيفي 
التفريغ والشحن 
البراد المنزلي 
الاجزاء الكهربائية 
البرادات المنزلية 
شركات تكييف في الخليج 
American Breeze 
أنظمة التكييف D X 
مساعدة من فصلكم اريد ملفات في apsorption marche avec lenergie solair 
سوال تصميم 
صمام التمدد ( الاوتوماتيكى _ الحرارى ) 
إلى الأخوة و الأخوات في منتدى المهندسين العرب / قسم التكييف والتبريد 
كتب و معلومات حلوة بالتكييف 
رسالة شكر وتقدير 
هل يتفضل علينا الاخوة الخبراء بوضع دروس لتصميم... 
centerifuagle submersible pump 
طلبت عن فيديوهات للتبريد والتكييف 
كتب خطيره جدا 
شرح الداائره المكانيكيه لغرفه تبريد 
centrifugal compressors in water coold chillers in surge ! 
سلامات 
الرموز و المعادلات المستخدمة في حسابات الخارطة السايكرومترية 
تسييل الهواء الغازات الاخرى ********* 
الى العضو ناقل مواضيع قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء .. دعوة لكل الاخوة للمشاركة 
استفسارعن وحدة تبريد في مصنع بلاستيك 
طريقة ashre في قياس الأنابيب للسنترال 
برنامج filtec لعمل دارات كهربائية خاصة بتبريد 
طلب برنامج من فظلكم 
اساسيات تركيب التكييف المركزىمن نوعdx 
كان اللهفى عون العبد ماداما العبد فى عون اخيه 
فكرة عن نفق التبريد والمضخات الحرارية 
من مهندس ميكانيك فرع العام الى مهندسي التكييف سؤال؟؟؟ 
الى .. The Lord 
عيد ميلاد قسم التبريد والتكييف 
امثلة توضيحية على برامج التصميم 
سؤال من مهندس كهرباء 
كل عام وانتوا بالف خير وتقبل الله طاعتكم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

Gas leak detection 
التكييف والتهوية في الحرمين الشريفين 
طلب صغير لو سمحتو ؟ 
كيف يتم التبريد فى الثلاجه المنزليه البسيطه 
لخبراء التبريد المركزي 
# مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروع # 
مشكلة لدوي الخبرات في إصلاح التلاجات المنزلية 
برنامج تصميم كامل يقدر الاحمال ويرسم تلقائى الدكت ويحدد اقطارها 
مساعدة اخواني المهندسين 
ممكن طلب 
مشروع تخرج هندسة تكييف وتبريد 
ما تيجى نتعرف 
ارجو المساعده 
استفسار من الاخوة المهندسين في الكويت 
إستفسار من الإخوة المهندسين في الكويت (hvac) 
الى شيرى كووول2 
من أحدث برامج التصميم 
انواع المحركات الكهربية المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف 
طلب شراء جهاز تبريد 
قانون قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
خطوة خطوة .. لكتابة موضوع أو مشاركة [مدعم بالصور] 
VRV System 
قياسات مخازن التبريد 
مـعـيّــرات الهـــواء Dampers 
تبريد الهواء و تسخينه بدون اى مائع تبريد او حركة كمبريسور 
تكييف السفن 
انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد 
عمرات كباسات التبريد 
اسس الصيانــة وادارتها 
الثلاجات التي تعمل بواسطة النفط 
طلب عقد دورة في اعادة تاهيل الكمبرسور فيديو 
كيفية حساب الكميات للبايبات في التشيلر 
اين خبراتكم يا مهندسين المنتدى 
thermal desalination 
مشكلة بوحدة تكييف مركزية York Yms 145 
عاجل لكل مهندسى التكييف 
تكييف الهواء معلومات بسيطة !!! بأمكانك القراءة&الاضافة&التقييم&المشاركة 
أريد ان اعرف 
حمل حراري 
برنامج جديد و رائع لحساب قياس الدكت 
الفرق بين two way valve وthree way valve في الجلر 
أرجوا مساعدتي 
حساب اقطار الكبلات الضرورية لتشغيل وحدة تشيلر 200 طن 
أريد اجابة 
خبر عاجل......... لللمهندسين العرب 
شرح معرفة الظغوط 
طالب معماري يطلب مساعدة مختصي التكييف 
المسافة بين كل تعليق واخر للدكت حسب الكيج 
HETaC programe and its Crack 
اريد شرح تفصيلى عن جهاز تكييف شباك من فضلكم 
اساسيات ادارة الصيانة 
المضخات الطاردة المركزية ( Pumps) 
ارجو الجواب من مهندسين في المنتداء 
عااااااااااجل؟؟؟طلب سرررريع؟؟؟؟لحكوووووووووووووو 
كيف يتم عملية الصيانة 
طلبتكم لا تردوني يامهندسين 
خدمة مستعجلة من فضلكم 
طلب مساعدة في hvac 
التكيف المركزي 
سؤال احرمني جوابة 
طلب هام جدااااااااااااا 
هدية لإخوانى وأطلب الدعاء برنامج Hap كااااااامل 
برنامج لتحويل الوحدات 
Compressors Types 
أريد الحصول على بعض الجداول لو سمحتوا 
Coils Selection Software 
تكييف الحرم المكي 
طلب من الاخوة المهندسين 
الي المهندس ابو ياسر 
الرجاء أعطائي معلومات 
دراسة وتصميم منظومة تبريد امتصاصي مشتركة شمسية 
مشروع تدفئة بكافة مخططاته وحساباته 
برنامج سولكان لكافة مخططات الفريونات مع الريجستر 
الرجاء الافاده في هذه الاسئله 
ارجو المساعدة 
smoke management 
يامهندسين .. طلبتكم لاتخذلوني (انا ثالث ثانوي ) 
كتاب ASHRAE Refrigeratiom 98 
أبراج التبريد مع الصور 
برنامج لاختيار وحدات مناولة الهواء Ahu مع رسم الابعاد ومواصفات مكوناتها 
البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.10 لحساب الاحمال الاحمال الحرارية Cooling & Heating 
كتاب ASHRAE Application 99 
كتاب 1999 - ASHRAE System and Equipment 
كتاب ASHRA Fundamentals 2005 
برنامج Psychrometric وبرنامج Pipe Sizer 
برنامج لحساب دكت الهواء 
Ashrae Application/ Chapter 07 
مساعدة 
مطلوب دائرة تبريد معملية تعمل بـ plc 
مطلوب فكرة عن عمل انفاق التجميد 
ارجو المساعدة من اخواني في موضوع المضخات الغاطسة 
Universal controller 
كتاب Htm2025 المعتمد في تصميم نظام التهوية والتكييف للمستشفيات 
كيف يتم حسلب احمال التدفئة بالماء الساخن؟ 
الديب فريزر الرأسى 
types of pumps used in (testing,adjusting&balancing for hvac) 
عضو جديد .. وأول طلب لي في المنتدى المتميز 
شكرا شكرا شكرا لمن يبدي رايه في هذا المشروع 
تاثير العوازل الحرارية على احمال التبريد 
استفسار 
مكتبة liondvd لفيديوهات التبريد والتكييف 
تصميم مخزن تبريد 
غاز الامونيا 
المرجع الشامل لانظمه Havc للمبانى - 512 صفحه ب التفصيل . 
حجم الانابيب 
هل انا مهندس ام فني أم ماذا؟؟!!! 
حد يعرف حاجه عن تصميمات ال desert cooler يا ريت المساعده 
فيديو عن التكيف 
مساعده بسيطه ياخبراء وطلاب التكييف 
سؤال 
عاوز اى معلومه عن ال HVAC Testing, Adjusting, and Balancing Manual 
Cracks لبرامج Elite 
هام جدا.......... 
Selection of AHU with Heat Recovery wheel or heat pipe 
Hvac 
ســــــــــــــــــــــاعدوني أرجوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
تحوير منظومات التكييف 
صيانة الغسالة 
مــسابقة قسم تبريد وتكيف الهواء !!! 
عوامل الراحة 
pipe fittings equivelant length 
اطلب معلومات عن محطة تبريد وشكرا 
اطلب النصح و الارشاد من الاخوة المهندسين و ذوو الاخصاص 
اكثر من 150 شركة استشارية في الاردن 
new books 
new books 
سؤال خاص جدا جدا 
مشاريع تخرج 
fan coil and convectors 
Vrf 
Steam Humidifier 
HVAC Systems and Indoor Air Quality 
هل .................................................. ..........؟ 
المراوح 
برنامج لتحويل 
الة قيلس الدكت 
Details about the absorption system 
أريد عن كل مايخص أبراج التبريد 
منظومات الأنابيب 
برامج جدا جدا مفيده وضروريه لمختصي التكييف 
خدمه 
احترس من الدخول مكونات معرضه للانفجار 
ارجو المساعدة العاجلة لتصميم مبادل حراري 
الضغط الجوي 
الامونيا 
خط العرض 
إعلان: المهندس عبد المنعم مشرفاً على قسم التبريد والتكييف 
ما انساك ياملتقى المهندسين لأنك... 
ارجو المساعده لشرح تفصيلي لمكونات نظام الشيلر 
عاوز اى معلومه عن HVAC Testing, Adjusting, and Balancing او tab


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

عاوز كتاب HVAC Testing, Adjusting, and Balancing 
ارجو المساعدة يا شباب 
أرجو المساعدة بمخططات التكييف لمسرح 
ارجو من الجميع المشاركه 
maintenance of air condition system 
كيفية تحويل طن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية 
It's nice and simple engineering site 
التهوية والتكييف للمطاعم 
أريد تصميم غرفة تبريد وتجميد فماهي الطريقة والمواصفات 
please ................... 
كيفية حساب ابعاد مجمعات الماء الساخن 
هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهواء( فديو فقط ) حصريا" علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
استفهام عن مصطلحات في التكييف 
ممكن مساعدة لو سمحتو 
الرجاء الدخول للمساعدة 
سؤال عن خرايط الفريون 
آمل المساعدة من الأفضال مهندسي التكييف 
انواع الضواغط الترددية 
air handling unit 
ما مشكلة هاته الضواغط 
أجهزة التكييف المنفصلة (mini Split Unit 
الرجاء الرجاء اي معلومات متوفرة عن ال cold stores 
افكاركم لتأسيس شركة خاصه بالتكييف 
استفسار عن التكيف المركزي 
تصميم صناعة مجري الهواء (محاضرات) !!! 
عيدكم مبارك 
شرح اي برنامج للتكييف والتبريد بالعربي 
ما هو الغاز المستخدم في تبريد الساحات في الحرم المكي 
المجمعات 
الخطواط العمليه لتركيب مكنه مركزى هاااااااااااااام 
صيانة الثلاجات 
شرح برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
شرح برامج التبريد و تكييف الهواء 
هندسة التبريد والتكيف 
تحلية المياة بالتناطح العكسى 
Hvac 
hi&low pressure 
اي شيء عن التدفئه المركزيه واجزائها 
اي شيء عن التدفئه المركزيه واجزائها 
مبادئ التهوية 
طلب من الأخوة ASHARE HANDbook 
سؤال عن الفريون 
تقدرو تساعدوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مطلوب مشروع تخرج 
اقتراح الى مشرفين المنتدا 
مقارنة بين الفريونات 
سوالان لاغير 
R407 
انشاء غرفة صوتية لسماع المحاضرات 
من قسم الهندسة الطبية (((سؤال))) ارجو الافادة 
ياجماعة ياريت الى يقدر يفيد فى هذا الموضوع 
نحتاج الى افلام تعليمية 
طلب مساعدة تصاميم مدفأة خشب 
كيف تعمل الثلاجة المنزلية 
اعظم واحدث جهاز تكييف فى العالم ؟! 
اريد معلومات عن معهد دونبوسكو فى مصر ؟ 
اسلوب مبتكر لتبريد المشروبات 
فهرس المكتبات الهندسيه Book Index 
دراسة الدكتوراة هندسة في مصر 
مساااااااااااعدة عن التبريد الحقو علي 
حساب حمل ماكنة تبريد الحليب 
Refrigeration using solar system 
الاعتداااااااااااااار 
احتاج إلى طريقة الشحن 
ابراج التبريد الا نواع 
cooling computer usin water rather than air 
أريد شراء تكييف أرجو الرد سريعا 
ممكن تدخل و تقول رئيك 
مشكله حيرت كثير من المختصين 
اريد المساعده لو سمحتم 
alco control مستعجل 
ثلاجات يابانية تجعل الخضراوات أكثر خضرة 
كيف يتم التأكد من سلامة عمل الضاغط 
اريد رسومات للتكييف........ 
Carrier Handbook 
مبدأ.. عمل ..الثلاجة... المنزلية.. 
مباركم عليكم الشهر 
Gmail Invites 
calculate Duct Loss And velocity Pressure 
هل يمكنني استعمال السلونيد فالف بدلا من صمام التمدد الحراري وهل جميع الصمامات متساوية 
ثلاجات حديثه 
the_cruching*********** 
إلى خبراء هندسة التكييف والتبريد 
Welcome to YORK 
يمكن معلومة عن الفرق بين هذين 
ايهما تختار من المحركين 
مشروع جديد 
طلب 
طلب بحث في ؟! 
نداء لمنهدسين التبريد فقط 
علاج التأكلات في المبادلات الحرارية بالسيراميك . 
ابي مساعده بلييييز ساعدوني 
الحسابات الازمة لا ختيار ملحقات دوائر التبريد 
رسومات التكييف 
درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي طبقا للكود المصري 
الصيانه 
انظمة التدفئة المركزية 
لحقوني 
غاز r134 
مساعدة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

الكليبر 
مرطبات الهواء 
للساده الافاضل مهندسين التبريد 
تبريد الساحة الداخلية لمدرسة 
ارجو المساعدة 
قنبلة القنابل أحدث برنامج تكييف مع برنامج رسم متكامل 
قنبلة القنابل أحدث برنامج تكييف مع برنامج رسم متكامل 
فريونات أجهزة تكييف الهواء ومشكلة عام 2010 
ورش قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء ( عملي فقط ) !!! 
الطاقة الشمسية 
اريد معلومات عن مكيفات كولد بوينت ... مهم جدا 
يا إخوان أريد النصيحة 
موقع يحتوي على أكثر من 5000 الاف كتاب في جميع المجالات تقريباً 
GT sechematic 
حمل كتاب carrier manual design 
سؤال 
سؤال هام في التصميم 
هل يمكن اصلاح اللوحات الالكترونية للمكيفات و الثلاجات 
ماهي افضل طريقة لتكييف غرفة تسجيل صوتي من دون أي إزعاج ( إنعدام صوت الهواء))؟ 
سؤال عن ضاغط جديد 
سؤال مهم 
سؤال 
التكييف والتبريد عن طريق الماء 
اول طلب 
ساعدوني يا اصحاب الخبره 
احسن طريقة للايجاد مشروع التخرج 
هل يمكنني استعمال فريون 502 بدل من فريون 22 او 12 
مخططات تفصيلية لدافعات الهواءair handling unit 
اريد تعبئة المكيف ومش قادر 
تصميم غرفة لمريض مصاب بالحروق 
نداء الى الأخ المهندس الكويتي المبدع 
الواقي الصوفي للضواغط 
الفرق بين فريون 12وفريون 22 
ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف المركزي 
قميص مكيف ماهي التقنية؟ 
الى الأخوة المبدعين في قسم التبريد والتكييف نداء عاجل 
جميع مواضيعي في قسم هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهواء !!! 
حمل كتاب Carrier Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design 
تكييف الهواء وليس التكييف 
هاهو البرنامج 
برنامج رائع لتحويل الوحدات 
ملف فلاش لعمل الروترى 
ماذا تعرف عن فريون 502 
حمل برنامج لمعرفة أقطار و أبعاد مجاري الهواء 
رابط أكثر من رائع 
برنامج Cella الشهير فى حساب أحمال لغرف التبريد 
عضو جديد 
رساله الى الاخ عبد الرحمن العزعزي 
السلام عليكم 
نداء الى الأخوة المبدعيين طلب عاجل 
اريد برنامج عن سموليتر التبريد والتكيف (محاكاه التبريد والتكيف) 
ورشة عمل 
(خواص الهواء والخريطة السيكرومترية) 
الاطباء ومهندسي التكييف !! 
أرجوا المساعدة 
مكان جهاز المكييف 
قميص ياباني مكيف الهواء لمقاومة الحر والرطوبة 
مبردة الهواء 
تركيب تكييف الشباك في وضع رأسي 
مداخلات موضوع ..وحدات وأجهزة تكييف الهواء المركزية التي يتم تجميعها وتركيبها في أماكن 
وحدات وأجهزة تكييف الهواء المركزية التي يتم تجميعها وتركيبها في أماكن الإقامة 
سؤال 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا محتاج رسم عليها البيانات التشيلار الهواء والمياه 
عوزين شتانج نتكلم على الهواء م 
طلب مشوره في تبريد سياره 
بارد ..... ساخن !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مساعدة 
ارجوا الافاده 
خيام مكيفة للمحافظة على درجة الحرارة والرطوبة داخلها 
مطلوب لطامه 3 فاز اللطم فيها بدل ايداى 
من الالف الى الياء للمبتديئين والخبراء والفنين والمهتمين ب التكييف , ادخل هنا. 
طالب تدريب في احد المكاتب الهندسية 
طلب استفسار عن,vertical heat extchanger , vertical evaporator 
اي من المحركين استعمال 
ارجوا الاجابة من فضلكم 
سؤال 
للرد على اى سوال عن التكييف 
التشيلار الميا ة او الهواء 
التشيلا ر 
استفسارات بشأن المكيف الصحراوي 
طلب مهم وعاجل(الكابلرى) 
عندي مشكله كبيره يا مهندسين العرب 
كيفية عمل صيانة للمكييف "وباللغة العربية" 
سؤال تكييفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
referejirataire ariston 450 litre 2port 
مصطلح 
ارجو ان تطلع على هذا يا n.c 
نبذة عن نظام التبريد في السيارات 
ارجوا المساعدة في فك شفرة هذا الموديل لمحرك سانيو 
تحديد اقطار المواسير 
كيف تختار جهاز التكييف الملائم للمنزل 
منتدانا الي اين ؟؟ 
أحتاج مساعدة في ما يخص cooling coil ارجو الدخول....... 
مجموعة محاضرات لشركة هنىويل فى الكهرباء والتحكم 
مفتاح الضغط العالي يفصل باستمرار من اقتراح لهذه المشكلة 
ايه رايكم في مشلكة هذا الضاغط 
هل الكباس عيه كهربا والى لا 
ارجوا المساعده من مهندسين البريد 
فكرة مشروع 
مسابقة الكلمات المتقاطعة لمحبى التبريد والتكييف 
one of ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 
افيدونى ياأهل الخبره فقط 
سؤال ألى كل من هو مهندس 
ساعدوني الله يسعدكم 
ارجو المساعده من مهندسي التبريد والتكيف 
شركة الامل لالحاق العماله المصرية بالخارج 
الى اخوتي المهندسين ارجواالمساعدة 
اهتزاز في الوحدة الخارجية للسبلت يونت 
قوانين قسم التبريد والتكييف 
خطير جدا أنواااع الحمايااات 
التكييف و استهلاك الكهرباء , ممكن الافاده ؟؟ 
بدايه عمليه لمهندس تبريد وتكيف 
الى من لدية معلومة 
أبحث عن Ashrae 2005-6 
التكييف المركزى 
الطاقة الشمسية-الدرس الأول 
أرجو المساعدة 
ايس ميكر 
طلب من الإخوة الأعضاء 
اريد نصيحه من اهل الخبره 
اه يا قلبي مبقتش قادر ( سعدوني الله يكرمكم ) 
استفسار 
طلب ربط كهربائي لمنظومة 
سؤالي عن امكانية استغلال شدة الظهيرة في مجال التكييف 
برنامج المخطط السيكرومتري 
خصائص منظومات تبريد المستشفيات 
فريزر او مجمده ماء خارجي 
صمام التمدد 
ٍسؤال : كييفة التحكم في أكتر من جهاز (fcu) لنفس المنطقه 
خرائط اللوحات الكهربائية( بيان راي) 
مواصفات وحدات التشلر 
اعادة لف الضاغط ؟؟؟ 
سؤال هام عن اصلاح الضواغط؟؟؟ 
فلسطيني يطلب مساعدتكم 
ابحث عن مراكز تطوير وتدريب في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
تهوية جراجات السيارات 
لحقوني 
مشروع تخرج مقارنة منظومتان 
المواضيع المميزة في التبريد والتكييف .. 
مداخلات موضوع .. محاضرات في تكنولوجيا تدريب أعمال الورش 
أرجو المساعدة من مهندسي الخبرة 
تكييف السياره 
تبريد الاجهزة الاكترونية 
طلب مساعدة 
الثلاجه النفطيه 
أريد بعض التوجيهات في مجال التبريد 
ductlator program 
Duct Sizinig Program 
العناصر الستة لتصميم التكييف المركزى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف 
برنامج ees 
كيف اختار الضاغط المناسب لدائرة التبريد 
استفسار عن مدي استخدام انظمة التكيف المختلفة؟ 
ورطان وابي مساعده 
ماذا ينقص المنتدى؟؟؟ 
هل يوجد انسداد في الصمام التمدد الحراري 
تثبيت حساب الأحمال الحرارية (لكي يستفيد الجميع) 
حساب أحمال التبريد 
هل احد يعرف هده الوحدات .... المساعدة يا شباب 
الاحمال الحرارية 
ساعدوني اريد بحث عن ice maker عربي او انجليزي 
معاناتي مع رئيسي في العمل الفلبيني..ارجو المساعده 
مشكلة واجهتني واحترت فيها 
ما الفرق بين Lra وبين Btu 
ارجو المساعدة Heeeeeeelp 
متخصصوا التبريد و التكييف (ممكن سؤال في تحويل الوحدات ) ؟؟ 
فنى تبريد وتكييف 
الاحمال الحراريه في المترو(metro 
الاحمال الحراريه في المترو(metro 
كيف نعرف 
ممكن تساعدوني يا اخواني المهندسين يهالمشكله 
مساعده لزميلكم لو سمحتم 
نسألكم الدعاء في هذا الكتاب 
Thermal Load Calculation "hourly analysis program" HAP 4.04 
أبحث عن برنامج plc 
سؤال محيرني ارجو الاجابة عليه من المختصين 
طريقة سهلة لتطبيق نظم الصيانة لمهندسى التكييف 
ماهي أفضل الأجهزة الأكترونية لكشف التسرب ..؟؟ 
رجاء خاص .. 
ما الفرق ؟ 
المكيف (يثلج) ما السبب .؟؟!! 
Specifications For Roof And Wall Composite Sandwich Panel System 
بعض الاسئله في التكييف 
هل ممكن المساعدة في حل مشكلة ثلاجة منزلية 
دوائر الكهرباء الخاصة في الكمبرسات 
Chleer And Coling Tawer 
استفسارات في موضوع محاضرات في تكنولوجيا تدريب اعمال الورش 
كيفيه شحن الفريون وعلى اى ضغط يتم؟ 
محاضرات في تكنولوجيا تدريب أعمال الورش 
صورة مجاري الهواء جديدة في بيتي من تنفيذي رسم وتركيب 
بدلة حريق مبردة 
تسييل الأوكسجين من اختصاص التبريد ؟ 
الي المشرفين والأعضاء المخضرمين 
و أخيرا الكتاب الذي طال انتظاره 
رجاء الاجابة من خبراء المنتدى 
نقابة المهندسين 
ارجو المساعده 
Wiring Diagram 
جهاز التبريد في حاضنات الأطفال 
لمن لديه معلومات عن التبريد المغناطيسي 
Industrial Refrigeration 
Very very very wonderful site 
المكيف المنزلي لا يبرد ولا يعمل الفريون 
دائرة التبريد الاساسيه 
تكييف الحرم المكى 
شركــــــــه يــــــــــــورك بمصر 
التبرد باستخدام التشلر 
بحث عن كتاب HVAC Maintenance and Operations 
اطلب الرد على هذه الفكرة 
إستفتاء هام جداً ( عارف انت ايه ؟ انت مين ؟) إقرأ الموضوع قبل التصويت 
أظنه الوقت المناسب ... 
احصــــائيــة - لو سمحت شاركنــــــــا 
البحث فى دائره التبريد بالامتصاص 
PETS Handbook of Formulae and Constants 
ارجو الرد 
ياجماعة محتاجه مواصفات بالعربى لغرف التخزين المبرده 
12 ملحوظه تعليميه للمبتدئين 
samsam_oo7*********** 
الأجندة الحسابية (الرحاء الاهتمام) 
مطلوب كيفية عمل كولدير مياه 
سؤال مهم لعباقرة التبريد 
* مهم جدا* 
السلام عليكم ارجو الرد 
سؤال عن ال chiller unit 
مطلوب فيديو تكييف وتبريد 
اين المشرفون 
سووووووووووووووووووال مهم 
انت مهندس اترك بصمتك هنا 
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 
Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 
Handbook of Thermal Engineering 
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 
الى العضو ناقل مواضيعي .. دعوة لكل الاخوة للمشاركة 
هـل يصعـب علـى مهنـدسين التكييـف حسـاب الأحمـال !! ؟؟ 
(s.o.s) Requset From All Administrators 
برنامج حساب الاحمال الحراريه بالعربى 
الأستغناء عن المضخة في المكيف الصحراوي 
ارجو الدخول من قبل المهندسين التبريد والتكييف 
سؤاااال يرجو جواااب 
duct calculator 
ابي ادرس تخصص التبريد والتكيف هل في جامعات تدرس هل مجال؟؟ 
سؤال الى مصممى دوائر التبريد 
نظام التكييف داخل السيارة 
صيانة المستشفيات 
لمتذا يستهلك المكيف طاقة كهربائية كبيرة جداً؟ 
تامر عبدالستار 
موقع مفيد لاخواني 
انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لمجلس ادراة منتدى التبريد والتكييف 
افيدوني في هذا المشروع لتبريد الماء


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

نداء استغاثة للجميع
Fahu
المهندسين الكرماء ارجو الانتباه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احتاج رجاء مخططات تصمبم
إلي مهندسينا الكــــــــــــرام هل لــي ........
الى الاخ الفاضل احمد عفيفي المحترم
استفسار عن التكييف بالماء البارد
خزانات تمدد المياه
مرحبا بالمهندسين العرب
العوده ...... اشتقنا لكم
التحكم في الكباس بواسطة inverter
مستعجل الى الاخت الفاضلة N.c
حلقات نقاش حول معرض اشرى القاهرة
الرجاء المساعدة
معرض اشرى القاهرة
أرجو المساعدة بموضوع أجهزة الباكيج يونت
المهندسين الكرماء (نداء استغاثة )
برنامج جديد وصغير ورائع......
كتب رائعه وفى كل التخصصات - لاتتردد بالخول - أكثر من 200 كتاب
فكرة مشروع جهاز تبريد تحتاج مساعدتكم بسعر رخيص جداااا
اقتراح لموضوع كل ما تحتاج من كتب ....
حساب قاعه
ياريت الاقى هنا الحل والمساعدة ؟
أريد برنامج عربي لحساب احمال التكييف ؟؟
كيفية ترشيد الاستهلاك و الاستخدام الأمثل للأجهزة..؟
المعلومات المطلوبة لحساب الحمل التبريدي
عاجل وهام
عندي صالة مساحتها كبيرة كم مكيف احتاج
مواقع لتحميل الملفات
My Brothers
موقع متميز danfoss
تأثير وسائط التبريد Refrigerants على طبقة الأوزون Ozone وايجاد البدائل
مساهمه بسيطه جدا فى ظل هذا الجهد الرائع
ارجو ان يكون هذا المصدر مفيد لمهندسى التكييف
I need a book
تنقية الغازات بالتبريد
هام لجميع مهندسى التكييف المصريين
مواقع يوجد بها كتب
جديد التصميم
شرح كيفية تعبيئة مكيف سبلت يونت المنزلي
تعبيئة المكيف بالغاز
الي مهندسين التكيف خاصة
المواد الأساسية في العزل
جداول خروج الهواء ال Cfm
فلسطين العون العون
كتيّب لبياناتٍ هندسية وتطبيقية لمهندسي التبريد وتكييف الهواء
ابحث عن موضوع في التجميد الثرمو حراري
ميروس منظف الأنابيب بكل أنواعها وبأسهل طريقة
أبراج التبريد (مفصل)
http://rapidshare.de موقع غريب ساعدو المساعد
اسماء الشركات الموردة لخطوط انتاج البانل
يا جماااااااااااااعة - مهم جدا والله عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجل
فرصة لاتعوض - باقي من الزمن 4 ايام
الرجاء مسعدتي بمواضيع في هندسه التبريد والتكييف
R 134a
ايهم افضل القش ام الكرتون بنسبة للصحراوي
ما هو الفرق بين حساب حمل التدفئة عن حساب حمل التبريد ؟؟؟
عاجل جدا الرجاء المساعده
يا اخوان ابي شوركم
إلى م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة
تركيب مكيفات المنزل من الأف إلى الياء
فلسطين2
أخى المهندس احمد عفيفى لحظة من فضلك
طلب من م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة
المساعدة في أعادة تصنيع غاز الفريون (دراسة جدوى)
الأحترافية في الصيانة
كتاب انظمة التكييف والتبريد ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Systems & Equipment 2004
مشكلة غريبة لم أجد لها تفسيرا"
سوال
السلام عليكم هل يمكن مساعدتى وشكرا
طلب من الأخوة الأعضاء
اريد معرفة حجم المكيف
التكييف يعمل 220 فولت 50 هرتز
شركات عالمية بمجال التبريد والتكييف
يا مهندسين التكييف بمصر
مداخلات موضوع ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف
ماهي القرارت التي نحتاج تسجيلها في Chiller ؟؟
أفضل أنواع مكيفات السبلت
تكييف
الأسبستوس Asbestos الضار للبشرية : كيفية التخلص منه ؟ والمواد البديلة عنه !
التقرير اليومى لاعمال الصيانة
فلسطين
ارجو المساعدة باقرب وقت ممكن
مشروعي النهائي في التكييف والتبريد
ضروري ابغى برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية
طلب بسيط بارك الله فيكم
مكيف الشباك
التبريد والتكييف - موضوعات هامه - شرح مفصل باللغة العربية
اخواني ارجو المساعده
برجاء المساعدة
برنامج ممتاز خاص بمجاري الهواء
سؤال عن نوع هذا المكيف
مساعدة في مشروع التدفئة طالبة في كلية العمارة
مشترك جديد يسعده ان يكون من المشاركين
سوال الى المهندس صبر النجار
سؤال: هل صحيح سيتم الغاء الغازات الحاليه للفريون ....
تصنيع الثلاجات
كل ما يعرفة عن الغلايات
سؤال عن الضاغط.
محتاج مساعده
من لديه فكرة عن التبريد بالحرارة والغاز المنزلي
سؤال عن أجهزة الترطيب
تكييف الهواء للمتاحف
فلسطين
برنامج لحساب حمل التكييف الحراري
نظم التبريد بحقن البخار
طلب بسيط
التخطيط والتصميم لمستودعات التبريد (غرف التبريد)
احوكم م/ حمدى حمدى مصطفى
بيوت التبريد chambre froid
إعتذار عن إستكمال
وسائط التبريد Refraigerants
عاجل قبل يوم السبت 7/5 ( أرجو المساعدة )
Design of Industrial Refrigeration lant
آلية عمل مكيفات الهواء
موقع جميل
Schematic is for component location
أيها المهندس - هل فعلاً تعرف كيف تصمم؟
عدة اسئلة فى التبريد والتكييف
ارجو المساعدة من اهل المعرفة ضروري
مطلوب كتلوج الدوائر الكهربائيه للتشلر
لو عندك اي سؤال عن المكيفات المنزلية اتفضل
إليكم .. موقع متميز به كل شيئ عن المضخات Pumps بجميع أنواعها
Refrigeration Engineer Quick Reference
ما هى اقتراحاتك لقسم التبريد والتكييف
كيف تتجاوز قلق الامتحان ؟
سؤال
الحاويات المبردة
أساسيات التبريد و التكييف
مزيداً من التميز لقسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء!
AIRWELL. . .air conditionnel
عرض مرئي حول الضواغط
كتب في التكييف
الرجاء المساعدة
DORIN group semi -hermetic motor-compressors
استفسار ؟؟؟
ملتقى مهندسى التصميم
DANFOSS compressor et groupes de condensation
عرض مرئي حول المضخات
اريد بحث عن الخصائص الحرارية للماده ارجو المساعده
تكريم الاعضاء الفعالين بقسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء
vav boxes
HVAC Acoustics
لدعم هذا المنتدئ يجب علينا نسوق للدعاية في المنتدئ من قبل شركات التكييف
برنامج اختيارى لمحركات التبريدوالتكيف..ضواغط..embcat
كتب بالعربي
CONVERT:temperature.pressure.volume dry.distance
التكييف في الحرمين
الفزعه يالنشامى............
سؤال لمهندسي التكييف


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

برنامج الالة الحاسبة 
عندى اشياء جميلة واريد المساعدة 
هل يمكن تقدير سعة المكيف التبريدية و فق هذه القاعدة؟ 
جونات متور الثلاجه 
مساعدة في حسابات الأحمال الحرارية وتصميم الDucts 
موائع التبريد الامنة 
برامج في مجال التبريد و التكييف 
صيانة معدات Hvac 
فيصل الجيزه . مصر 
قطعة بداخل شجرة الاكسبنشن:أرجو الافادة 
أساسيات التبريد و التكييف 
Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Online Calculator and Free Software 
electromagnatic 
أحدث تكنولوجيا في التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
انشاء مصنع ثلاجات 
ممكن مساعدة في المكيفات في المكاتب...ايش أكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اقتراح 
يشرفني الانضمام اليكم 
المكيّف الصحراوي 
طلب معلومة 
الفزعة ياشباب المهندسون العرب اي Help me 
طلب اتمنى احصل له رد 
Airplane A/C System ( ممكن مساعدة ) 
heating load calculation 
HEATING,VENTILATING and air conditioning works 
every thing about control إن شاء الله 
ألبوم مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
حكايتي مع التكييف !! 
طالب من كليه العماره والتخطيط يحتاج الى مساعده 
الديناميكا الحراريه وتطبيقها على التبريد والتكييف والمخططات 
تحويلات مهمه جدااا 
كتب لتحميل في مجا ل التبريد و التكييف 
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في اختيار مشروع تخرج 
جهاز لكشف تسرب غاز الفريون 
كيفية معاجة تسريب الفريون من جهاز التكيف وكيفية الشحن 
أقتراح للمنتدئ وضع قسم للصور في المشاريع 
أنواع المكييفات من 13 سير الي 21 سير 
أرجو مساعدتي من الأخوه الأفاضل 
أرجو مساعدتي من الأخوه الأفاضل 
اجيبوني يرحمكم الله 
برجاء مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر 
الاسبست و مضاره 
اعتزر عن مشاركتي معكم 
عــــــذرا ..! هل لى بهذه المــــعـلومه .....؟ 
' طــلــب عــاجــل ' 
هل ممكن وكيف 
Centrifugal Chillers 
cooling tower 
Latitude chiller 
فضفضة ... إتكلم بصراحة 
الاهتزاز موضوع مهم تجدوه على هذا الموقع.. 
سؤال فى تصنيع الكويلات(condenser,s-fancoil 
موضوع هام جداً control system 
سؤال heating radiators 
ممكن مساعدتي في ايجاد تقرير عن 
Receiver-drier 
طلبات كتير ساعدوني 
تقنية P2m لرفع وتحميل الملفات والبرامج (أرجو من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع) 
شعار قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
عندي سوأأأأل؟؟ومحتاجة إجابتكم يامهندسين 
سؤال عن wall heating 
اريد ان اعرف ارائكم 
بحث وأرجوا المساعدة (طالب بكالوريوس ) 
أنواع الكمبرسيرات 
سخانات المياه 
كيفيه تصميم نظام chiller,pumping piping,airhandling unit 
Vrv System 
الاستفسارات في التبريد والتكييف 
السادة المشرفون (صمام التمدد الحراري) Throttling Valve 
مساعدة في جدول معين 
كيفية تنظيف Cooler for air handlin unit 
إشعار هام جداً لكل الأعضاء نتيجة تطوير المنتدى ! 
مساعده 
من يفتيني في السخان الفوري ....؟؟ 
لما تم الغاء سؤالي ...... ؟؟ 
ارجوا ممن يعرف افادتى 
ارجوا ممن يعرف افادتى ياأخوة 
الماء الثقيل 
كيف تنشىء ورشة صيانة الات تبريد وتكييف الهواء؟ 
مشروع تخرجي بعنوان (التدفئة و التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية) 
صمام التمدد (Throttlig Valve) 
عمليات تكيف الهواء المركزي 
لا تبخلو برايكم 
اعطال جهاز التكيف طراز شباك واسبابها المحتملة وحلها 
ما علاقة ميكاترونكس بالتبريد وتكييف الهواء 
السلام عليكم 
عضو جديد يرحب برواد المنتدى الكرام 
Stairwell pressurization 
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!! 
اريد المساعدة 
Duct Weight Sheet 
كيف تعمل منظومة التكييف والتبريد 
كيف يعمل جهاز التكيف ؟؟؟ 
هام جدا للاعضاء 
العزل في التبريد 
كيف احول حافظة الثلج الى اداة تبريد تعمل على كهرباء السياره 
الصمامات 
طريقة تصنيع اجزاء كباس تبريد 
إعتـــــــــــــــــــــذار !! 
Tab


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

سؤااااااااال لو ممكن 
الكباس 
بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف 
بعض الرموز الكهربائية المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
cooling system of car 
طلب من اخوكم الكيمياوي 
قيّم قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
برنامج لا غنى عنه لمهندسي التكييف 
هام ومفيد جدآ 
الصمامات الكهرطيسية المستخدمة في أجهزة التبريد Solenoid Valves 
موقع شااااااامل الميكانيك 
duct design 
درس فى تسعير المناقصات 
موقع مهم للطلاب الهندسه الميكانيكيا 
اريد مساعده 
كمبريسور تكيف السيارة 
أتمنى ان اجد الاجابه عن هذه الاسئله 
سؤال صعب جدا جدا جدا 
الفريون 
ابراج التبريد 
مساعدة مستعجلة في علب السرعة و منظومة التبريد ......... 
إستشارات في التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
الاخ ابو عمر وجميع الاعضاء ماعليكم امر الرجاء المساعدة 
اخوكم في الله جديد في المنتدي 
رشح الموضوع المفضل لديك للتثبيت في شهر مارس! (قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء) 
حوار ساخن في (قسم التبريد والتكيف) 
تصميم موديل لcooling Tower 
سؤال عاجل عن نظام Vrv 
ترحيب بالمشرفين الجدد 
ارفع حتى 1.5Go في هدا الموقع 
إجراءات الأمان والسلامة عند تعبئة الفريون 
وسائط التبريد وخصائصها Refrigerants and it properties 
الاحمال الحراريه 
ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء 
معلومات الكتلوج 
تكييف هواء الطائرات 
باحث عن برنامج الhap 
مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
اهم كتاب في التبريد و التكييف (ashrae) 
اريد حلا لموقع megaupload 
بحث علمى فى congilation soalire 
طلب مهم,ضروري,مستعجل,مصيري,.... 
الرجاء مساعدتى لا تبخلوا علينا 
من أجل تميز قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
إعتراض... على بعض المشرفين.... لابد من حل !! 
كيفية تحسين معامل الأداء لدورة التبريد وتكييف الهواء 
أسس كهربية وإلكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء 
ارجو المساعدةةةةةةةة 
الطلمبات الحرارية (Heat Pump) 
شكر وتهنئة ! 
الاحمال الحراريه & مخازن التبريد 
الضواغط 
قواعد الصحة والسلامة المهنية عند التعامل مع اجهزة التبريد و تكييف الهواء 
صيانة اجهزة التبريد والتكيف الكترونيا 
وحدات القياس المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
ارجوا تقييم هذا البرنامج 
صانعة الثلج Ice Maker ! 
الفحص الدوري لوحدات تكيف الهواء المركزية. 
إلى سنغافورة هذا الصيف !! 
ماذا تفضل من مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
مكيفات تعمل بثاني أكسيد الكربون 
اسس التصنيع في التبريد والتكييف 
(disirt cooling )أفيدونى يامهندسين التكييف 
مجموعة كتب مجانية من موقع Swep 
(طلبات اعضاء ملتقي التبريد والتكيف الهواء) 
على كل مهندس مهما كان اختصاصه ان يمتلك هذا البرنامج لأنة يحوله الى مستشار في التصامي 
سؤال محيرني ؟؟ يحتاج اجابة !! 
كيفية تحميل الملفات من خلال موقع Rapidshare ! 
كتاب فى علم التكييف 
التدفئة في السيارات ! 
فكره عمل اول مشروع في منتدي المهندسين العرب 
وحدات القياس 
أضخم و أجمل كتاب في التكييف و التجميد 
طلب مساعدة فنية 
جهاز التكييف 
أرشيف ملتقى التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
الفريونات 
التكييف و التبريد في السيارة 
ثمان ملايين ولايزال العد جارياً ! 
حتى تتسم مواضيعنا بالتميز ! 
كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
اساسيات أعمال التكييف 
لمهندسي الصيانه موضوع للنقاش 
التشلر (كل ما تحتاجة بأذن الله هنا) 
شــــــكـــــــــــــــر وتـــــــــــــهـــــــــــــنــــــــــــــئـــــ ـــه 
ماهو مرض أعضاء جمعية المحاربين القدماء Legionnaire's Disease 
لطفا الاخ الكريم N.c ... 
صناعة مجاري الهواء الصاج ( Duct ) 
فكرة برجاء تنفيذها 
س,ج تبريد وتكييف 
التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء 
تنظيف دائرة التبريد 
عاجل لمهندسي التبريد!!! 
صمام التمدد الحراري Tev 
موائع التبريد Refrigerants 
منتدي التبريد والتكييف 
بعض الرموز الكهربائية المستحدمة في مجال ا 
10 أسباب تؤدي الى احتراق الضواغط في منظومات التبريد والتكييف 
سؤال عن عطل في جهاز تبريد 
مركبات التبريد 
مداخلات موضوع التبريد والتكييف من الألف إلى الياء 
حساب سعة التبريد(q) 
أساسيات التبريد 
وحدات قياس الانابيب بمجال التبريد و التكييف 
وحدات الشحن المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
أريد معلومات عن المراوح 
خاص بمهندسى التكييف والتبريد 
اريد كتب عن التكيف 
خاص بمهندسي التبريد والتكييف 
مداخلات موضوع .. كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد والتكييف 
كيف تختار جهاز التكييف الملائم للمنزل 
Central Air Conditioning 
تكييف المخ 
أنواع أجهزة التكييف 
مخططات مهمة لمهندسي التكييف و التثليج 
مراحل تركيب نظام التكيـيف المركزي 
أنظمة التدفئة والتهوية والتكييف (HVAC Systems) 
وحدات القياس المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
HVAC Designer 
بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف 
كيفية حساب طن التكييف؟ارجو المساعدة 
اسئلة لمتخصصي التبريد والتكييف 
شرح علمي مبسط لأبراج التبريد Cooling Tower 
heating , ventilating and air conditioning 
سؤال عن تصنيع ال Ducts ؟ 
التبريد بواسطة الصوت.......هل يمكن ذلك؟!!! 
ممكن أحد يدلني على مكان يوفر ASHRAE handbookCD 
طلب عاجل جدا جدا


----------

